#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  "MOHAMMED (SAWS), in de Bijbel !!!"

## Maarten

En dan dat eindeloze gezeur, dat Christus niet de aangekondigde profeet uit het OT (deuteronomium 18:18) kan zijn. Omdat Christus juist niet was zoals Mozes, zoals dat in het OT staat. Allemaal muggenzifterij. Dat woord zoals betekent niet meer, dan dat de verlosser ook een intermediair tussen God en het Volk zal zijn. Meer kun je daar niet uit afleiden:

- Christus was als zoon van God, inderdaad niet zoals Mozes. Hoezo probleem? Dat hij een maatje groter uitgevallen blijkt? Lijkt me anders wel een minimale eis voor een verlosser, niet? En als hij eenzelfde soort boodschap of rol had als Mozes, had hij net zo goed kunnen wegblijven, niet?

- Mozes had een biologische vader, en Christus niet. Maar zegt dat iets over een oud-testamentische profeet, die iets gezien heeft in de toekomst? Als hij meer gezien had, zou hij ook wel meer gezegd hebben. Dat heeft hij niet, en dus is het gebleven bij zoals Mozes.

- Het feit dat ze een andere rol hadden zegt niets over hetzelfde-zijn.

- Mozes is niet zoals Christus naar de hel geweest. Maar waar ze geweest zijn, zegt niets over wat ze waren. 

Overigens weet ik niet waarom Christus naar de hel geweest is. Maar zo onbegrijpelijk is dat niet, als hij de zonden der mensheid op zich genomen had! Weet je wel zeker, ooit christen te zijn geweest? Het wordt steeds erger, die onwetendheid. Zit nog te vertellen hoe onbegrijpelijk dat christendom is ook! En laat ik nog eens wat toevoegen:
Christus heeft lles meegemaakt, wat mensen mee maken! Inclusief de Hel! Daar zit m de kneep. Alweer zon grondprincipe wat je blijkbaar ontgaan is. Geen mens zal ooit dieper zinken, dan waar Christus geweest is. Dat kan niet anders, omdat Christus er altijd zal zijn voor de mensen die berouw hebben. Dt is heel essentieel voor het hele geloof! Christus moet gewoon de diepste putten gezien hebben, en weten wat zich daar afspeelt, anders kan hij zijn rol niet vervullen. Zie het als de meest extreme positie, waarin je nog naast iemand kunt staan. En Als Christus niet, wie dan wel? Ik snap echt niet, dat je zon kernstuk niet snapt.

- Mozes was getrouwd en had kinderen. Christus niet. Is hij daarom niet zoals Mozes?! Prietpraat!

- Evenmin zegt de mate waarin Mozes/Christus/Mohammed door het volk geaccepteerd werden, iets over hun staat van zijn! Overigens werd Christus uiteindelijk wel geaccepteerd, anders had daar nooit een godsdienst uit kunnen komen. Overigens verwijten de christenen de Joden, dat zij Christus niet accepteerden. Of had je de stelling, dat het volk altijd gelijk heeft?

- Of de profeten tevens wereldlijk leider waren, zegt ook al niks over hun rol en staat van zijn m.b.t. de godsdienst. En je schrijft ook nog; Dit betekent dat het koninkrijk van Jezus een geestelijk koninkrijk is. Selima, snp jij eigenlijk wel iets van die godsdiensten?? Alles gaat over de geest!! Over de ziel!! Wij gaan hartstikke dood. En in deze zin doet deze wereld er geen klap toe! Dat Mozes en Mohammed tevens wereldlijke leiders waren, is dus van nul komma nul betekenis voor de godsdienst! Leuk, dat ze toen al wat konden verwezenlijken door hun wereldlijke macht, maar daar gaat het niet om.

- Eng ook de opmerking, dat Mozes en Mohammed met nieuwe wetten kwamen, en Christus niet! Christus bracht de wetten der Menselijkheid!!! De naastenliefde is zon beetje het grotste gebod, n de erkenning van de ne God!!! Dat hele NT druipt er van! Dat is ook het hele verschil tussen de christelijke leer, en de Joodse! Heb jij liggen maffen in de bankjes? Pillen geslikt, waar christendom op stond? Dat christendom heeft zich ook wel even wat harder verspreid, dan het Joodse geloof. En wat zeg jij? Niets nieuws onder de zon?? Hahaha..

- en de laatste flauwe kul is natuurlijk, dat Mozes en Mohammed een natuurlijke dood gestorven zijn, en Christus niet. Alsof dat voor hun zijn wat uit maakt. Ja hoor! Twee mensen verschillen van elkaar! De en is namelijk vermoord, en de ander niet! Filosofe Selima! Volgt haar!! Hahaha

- Echt lachwekkend is het verhaal, dat de Profeet zal komen uit het midden van uw broederen! Nou, zegt Selima: Broederen? Dat zijn ze dus niet zelf! Dat zijn dus hun broederen! En dat kunnen allen de Arabieren zijn. Ergo, Mohammed is de voorspelde profeet! Haha.. Wel eens gehoord van moslimbroeders? Wie zijn dat? De broeders van de moslims? De joden dus? Of erger nog: de christenen? Hahaha.. Heb je dan helemaal geen feeling voor oude teksten? Als je dan tch zo met woordjes aan het muggenziften bent, pak dan in godsnaam de originele hebreeuwse teksten, voor je nog meer orakelt!

En dan zegt Selima: Dit is nog maar het begin! Nou ik ben blij, dat ik niet nog mer pulp onderuit hoef te schieten.

----------


## Maarten

Nog even over de verige onzin.

Gut, Johannes zag zichzelf niet als de Elia, maar Christus zag hem wel zo. Is hier iets waar we ons druk over moeten maken? De grote verborgen paradox in het Christendom?? Een onoverkomelijk dilemma?? Ga toch weg! Haha.. Johannes zag zichzelf niet als de grote.
En daar gewichtig over doen, en dan opperen dat Christus dus misschien wel een leugenaar geweest kan zijn? Hihi.. echt kstelijk.

En de Profet Adam?? Niks heeft Adam geprofeteerd! Rien! Nada! In welke christelijke achterbuurt heb jij eigenlijk rondgelopen? Geen enkele christen noemt Adam een profeet. Hij was de eerste mens. Of staat daar symbool voor. Hij heeft zijn rol in het verhaal van de mens, en zijn zondeval. Meer niet!

Herken de kwaliteit aan zijn vruchten? Hebben moslims in het algemeen betere eigenschappen, zeg je? Dan Wat? Christenen? Humanisten? Boeddhisten? Wat een Larie! Echt onbewezen thee-praat! Ik zal maar niet beginnen over de gevangenissen, de drugshandel, om maar te zwijgen over het fundamentalistische Afghanistan, dat 80% van alle Heroine produceerde, alsof er in de Koran stond, dat alle westerlingen als onkruid verdelgd mogen worden. En doen ze meer aan liefdadigheid? Ook al larie. Ik heb nog 300 andere dingen, maar ik blijf niet aan het opvoeden hier.

Samenvatting van de stukken van Selima:

De profeet die genoemd wordt in Deuteronomium 18:18 zou misschien wel niet Christus, maar Mohammed kunnen zijn. Punt. De rest is bijna allemaal rommel.

Is dit een revolutie? Als je in de koran gelooft, dan kun je dit best denken ja. Moslims hebben dit niet eens nodig. Maar anderen overtuig je daar nog niet mee. Christenen geloven dat het Christus is. Waarom? Selima opperde namelijk dat het ook een van de andere profeten kon zijn. Het antwoord? Simpel: omdat het overtuigend is! Vertel me niet dat dat een slecht argument is, want de hele Koran roept overal in allerlei bewoordingen precies hetzelfde, ter bewijs van zijn eigen waarheid! De Koran heeft ook geen beter bewijs dan zichzelf, wel? 

Kortom, partijen mogen er over strijden. Het bewijs is onmogelijk. Het hangt er van af wat je gelooft, en daar draagt die OT tekst niks aan bij. Kortom, niets nieuws onder de zon!

----------


## Maarten

Selima. ooit christelijk gereformeerd geweest? Nou, dat is te merken. Vreselijk pietepeuterig zijn met de teksten, maar daar zo in verzanden, dat ze de hele systematiek van de boodschap er mee uit het oog verliezen. Vaak tamelijk fundamentalistisch en onbuigzaam. Ik vind dat tamelijk een uithoek van het christendom.

Selima, als je niet een beetje oecumenisch kunt denken, hou dan p met de moslims hier te vertellen wat christelijk is. Jij snapt echt hele fundamentele dingen daar niet van! Het nige wat jij hiermee doet is zeggen: Zie je wel moslims? Dat christendom is en grote zooi! En die moslims hebben dan meteen zoiets van: Ja hoor, dat wisten we natuurlijk al! Ik vind dat cht laag bij de grond hoor. Eigenlijk misleiding! Beetje moslim-eenheidje spelen over de rug van anderen. Islam moet geen leugens nodig hebben, dacht je ook niet??

voor de moslims: de oecumene =
1. Beweging die de verbroedering van de verschillende christelijke kerken nastreeft
2. De hele mensenwereld als georganiseerd geheel.

Die moslim-eenheid, die iedereen zo graag wil, dat is in het christendom de Oecumene. Dat zijn dus de mensen uit de verschillende richtingen, die samen om de tafel gaan zitten, elkaar eens in de ogen kijken, en zeggen: Jongens, waar gat het nou allemaal om?! En alles wat daar uit komt, dat kun je beschouwen als Algemeen Christelijk. En daar kom ik bij Selima absoluut niets van tegen, ook al presenteert zij zich als kenner hier. Ze kent de teksten beter dan ik, maar wat ze maakt van het geheel en van de hoofdlijnen, dat vind ik heel mager. 

Moet je iets over het geloof leren van iemand die er niets in ziet? Haha, die moslims hier protesteren al, als je een boek over Islam leest, dat door een belangstellende Nederlander geschreven is. Moeten die moslims van Selima iets over Christenen leren? Haha, dan kun je beter zon onbenul als mij nemen, die tenminste wat van de hoofdlijnen snapt.

Het uiteindelijke heil zal toch van een soort meta-oecumene moeten komen. En elke moslim met hersens en openheid, die zie ik graag. Van mij hoeft niemand christen te worden. Maar we moeten allemaal wl wijzer worden!

----------


## Maarten

Zeg Ridouan, wat zijn we beleefd vandaag? Toch het licht gezien?

Nou, je hield je precies op tijd in. Je kunt wel zeggen, dat Selima met bronnen aan komt, maar dat zegt nog niet veel over de zinnigheid er van. Leer je daar nou wat van? Ik bedoel, je krijgt toch nooit bewezen dat Mohammed de voorspelde profeet uit het OT is. Daar zijn die teksten veel te vaag voor. Maar iedereen mag het van mij geloven hoor. Was dit echt nieuws?
Ik bedoel, Selima schrijft het wel mooi hoor, heel imposant. Maar als je eens goed kijkt wat ze nou eigenlijk aandraagt, dan is dat niet zoveel hoor. Dan valt er heel veel af. Hoeveel tekst kost het me wel niet, om al die dingen te beschrijven die niet deugen? 

Maar over Bronnen, Ridouan:

Islam laat zich heel goed kennen uit de bronnen. De teksten zijn ook minder oud dan de Bijbel, en vooral concreter. Natuurlijk blijft er genoeg over voor interpretatie, en moet je zicht krijgen op het totale systeem. Maar een bron is in het algemeen een goed begin in islam, lijkt me. (vooral ook omdat er zoveel beweerd wordt, dat je gewoon een verantwoording wil zien.)
Maar met een christelijke achtergrond lukt dat best.

Maar christendom laat zich volgens mij niet zo goed kennen, door willekeurige teksten ergens uit te plukken. Een inleidend boek is veel beter. De leerstukken volgen meestal uit verschillende teksten, die kriskras in de Bijbel staan, of ze volgen uit de algemene systematiek van de leer. Daarom plaats ik nauwelijks teksten. Ik weet vaak niet eens meer waar ze staan, en voor mezelf heeft het niet veel betekenis meer. Die teksten zijn oud, weet je. Die moet je soms jarenlang op je laten inwerken, voor ze echt de betekenis krijgen die ze verdienen. Christendom heeft echt veel fouten gemaakt bij die interpretaties. Daarom weet ik niet of het wel veel zin heeft om een oud stuk tekst hier neer te pleuren. In christendom bewijs je niet snel iets met een stuk tekst. Meestal kun je daar nog veel verschillende kanten mee op. Vaak geeft de samenhang met andere leerstukken de oplossing.

Zeg, maar ik weet niet meer waar die tekst stond over het maken van veel fouten per dag, en het 100 keer bidden. Het kan ook nog een Hadith zijn. Ik laat het wel weten, als het me te binnen schiet.

Maar ik onthield het, omdat de gemakzucht over de vergeving bij christenen ook een groot punt was. Berucht waren de Aflaten in de middeleeuwen. Je beging een zonde, en betaalde er dan gewoon voor. Iedereen tevreden, haha. De rijken maakten er dus een zooitje van. 
Gerotzooid werd er ook met het Biechten. Dan kreeg je de absolutie, ofwel de vergeving van al je zonden door de priester, namens God. Dus had je een snoepje gestolen, en verzweeg de rest, en zat je tch goed. Dacht je!.. 
En bidden als straf was er ook volop. Maar goed, niks werkt, als je het niet doet zoals het echt moet. En als het het wel goed doet, dan merk je waarschijnlijk zelf wel of het voldoende is. Echt berouw moet. En voldoende stil staan bij wat je fout doet ook. Maar hier heb ik geen Bron voor!! (niet slaan!) Salaam! Hahaha..

----------


## Ridouan

Zeg Ridouan, wat zijn we beleefd vandaag? Toch het licht gezien? 

****
Kan ik beter vragen stier.....

Nou, je hield je precies op tijd in. Je kunt wel zeggen, dat Selima met bronnen aan komt, maar dat zegt nog niet veel over de zinnigheid er van. Leer je daar nou wat van? Ik bedoel, je krijgt toch nooit bewezen dat Mohammed de voorspelde profeet uit het OT is. Daar zijn die teksten veel te vaag voor. Maar iedereen mag het van mij geloven hoor. Was dit echt nieuws? 

****
Nee, maar wel de hoeveelheid DIRECTE bewijzen

Ik bedoel, Selima schrijft het wel mooi hoor, heel imposant. Maar als je eens goed kijkt wat ze nou eigenlijk aandraagt, dan is dat niet zoveel hoor. Dan valt er heel veel af. Hoeveel tekst kost het me wel niet, om al die dingen te beschrijven die niet deugen? 

****
hihihihi, met zoektijd erbij ? Nee, serieus dat is jouw mening, zij geeft feiten....

Maar over Bronnen, Ridouan: 

Islam laat zich heel goed kennen uit de bronnen. De teksten zijn ook minder oud dan de Bijbel, en vooral concreter. Natuurlijk blijft er genoeg over voor interpretatie, en moet je zicht krijgen op het totale systeem. Maar een bron is in het algemeen een goed begin in islam, lijkt me. (vooral ook omdat er zoveel beweerd wordt, dat je gewoon een verantwoording wil zien.) 
Maar met een christelijke achtergrond lukt dat best. 

Maar christendom laat zich volgens mij niet zo goed kennen, door willekeurige teksten ergens uit te plukken. Een inleidend boek is veel beter. De leerstukken volgen meestal uit verschillende teksten, die kriskras in de Bijbel staan, of ze volgen uit de algemene systematiek van de leer. Daarom plaats ik nauwelijks teksten. Ik weet vaak niet eens meer waar ze staan, en voor mezelf heeft het niet veel betekenis meer. Die teksten zijn oud, weet je. Die moet je soms jarenlang op je laten inwerken, voor ze echt de betekenis krijgen die ze verdienen. Christendom heeft echt veel fouten gemaakt bij die interpretaties. Daarom weet ik niet of het wel veel zin heeft om een oud stuk tekst hier neer te pleuren. In christendom bewijs je niet snel iets met een stuk tekst. Meestal kun je daar nog veel verschillende kanten mee op. Vaak geeft de samenhang met andere leerstukken de oplossing. 

Zeg, maar ik weet niet meer waar die tekst stond over het maken van veel fouten per dag, en het 100 keer bidden. Het kan ook nog een Hadith zijn. Ik laat het wel weten, als het me te binnen schiet. 

****
inshaAllah

Maar ik onthield het, omdat de gemakzucht over de vergeving bij christenen ook een groot punt was. Berucht waren de Aflaten in de middeleeuwen. Je beging een zonde, en betaalde er dan gewoon voor. Iedereen tevreden, haha. De rijken maakten er dus een zooitje van. 

****
hahahahah

Gerotzooid werd er ook met het Biechten. Dan kreeg je de absolutie, ofwel de vergeving van al je zonden door de priester, namens God. Dus had je een snoepje gestolen, en verzweeg de rest, en zat je tch goed. Dacht je!.. 
En bidden als straf was er ook volop. Maar goed, niks werkt, als je het niet doet zoals het echt moet. En als het het wel goed doet, dan merk je waarschijnlijk zelf wel of het voldoende is. Echt berouw moet. En voldoende stil staan bij wat je fout doet ook. Maar hier heb ik geen Bron voor!! (niet slaan!) Salaam! Hahaha..

****
salam, fundementeel verschil is dat ik per definitie uitga van bronnen en jij minder sttrikt bent........salam !!

----------


## Maarten

Ik ben nogal precies met waarheid, Ridouan! Een bron bekijken, betekent voor mij vaak de tekst, de originele tekst, tekstonderzoek, een behoorlijke cultuurhistorische beschouwing, vooral veel voetnoten van lui met hersens, kortom een goede wetenschappelijke benadering!
En dan nog ben je er niet.

En daarna krijg je nog eens de hele vraag van de interpretatie, de zin ervan, en de samenhang met de rest. De enige "bron", die je echt heel serieus moet nemen, dat is een verhaal van 10 kantjes per vers. Voor minder doe ik het niet!
Een enkele versregel, of twee of drie, zegt wel iets, maar daar begint het eigenlijk pas mee.

Een van de kritieken op de Bijbel is, dat je altijd wel een regel (bron) vindt, die een bepaalde opvatting ondersteunt. Dat geld voor alle wetboeken, en voor de Koran ook. Dat leidt tot allerlei misverstanden en ruzies. Daarom vindt men in het algemeen, dat je eerst een algemene visie op het hele systeem moet krijgen, om van daar uit de afzonderlijke bronnen te beoordelen. 

Ik zal je eens als moslim een lol doen, en Selima ook:
De Volkskrant van 20 april noemt een vent die een complete dissertatie (promoveren bij de universiteit) over de apostel Paulus. Misschien wel de belangrijkste stichter van de kerk. Goed mogelijk dat deze destijds met de Romeinen heulde (die de Joden overheersten.), en mogelijk met de godsdienst knoeide, om de aandacht van de politiek af te leiden naar de godsdienst. Het verhaal dat Jezus zoon van God was, en aan het kruis stierf, om de zonden van de mensheid op zich te nemen, kan fake zijn!

De bijbeltekst, die verhaalt hoe Paulus gelovig werd, kan dus ook fake zijn.

Dit veroorzaakt een rel in de christelijke wereld. Een professor is het er al mee eens, maar een andere niet. Ik lig er intussen niet zo wakker van. Het hele geloof (christendom n islam) is nogal metaforisch, en de hele historische waarheid is toch al moeilijk met zekerheid vast te stellen. Daarom ligt het accent bij mij wat de betekenis van het hele geloof voor Nu kan zijn. 
Mijn geloof, zoals ik dat uit de hele zaak ontwikkeld heb, staat of valt echt niet met een enkele bron.

Die Paulus beviel me zowiso al niet. Daar denk je dan van: het was maar een apostel, niet Christus zelf. Die jongens waren simpele jongens, en die maakten dus fouten! Maar als je die fouten of onvolkomendheden, leert snappen, dan leer je toch van wat ze eigenlijk hadden willen zeggen. 

Maar zoiets kun je ook bij de Hadith verwachten. En ik zie die dingen ook. De hadith moet je echt met verstand lezen, anders gaat het niet goed.
Er kunnen echt tal van onzekerheden aan bronnen kleven. Heel veel zelfs. Die verhaleen, dat het allemaal zo fantastisch 100% klopt, dat krijg je er bij mij echt nooit in.

Maar die christenen hebben er geen moeite mee, he? Om die oude teksten eens flink door de wetenschappelijke molen te halen! Die zijn niet bang, dat er dan teveel heilige huisjes om gaan. Waarheid is waarheid, en daar leg je je bij neer! Als er dus veel redenen zijn om ergens aan te twijfelen, dan is dat gewoon een feit. Die profesoren zijn al zover. Die praten dus gewoon over die feiten.

Maar de Koran en de Hadith? Ik vrees dat moslims nog niet zover zijn. Ik las ergens dat het wetenschappelijk onderzoek daar naar, behoorlijk wordt tegen gehouden! Kritisch onderzoek naar de waarheid van de Koran, dat kan echt niet! Dan gaan er veel teveel mensen gillen. Dat is alleen maar bedreigend voor lle religieuze leiders. 

Kun je je dat voorstellen? Echt wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar de Koran?? De eerste die zegt, dat er met een enkel vers toch wel iets vreemds aan de hand is, die kan meteen met een fatwa Rushdi achterna. Het is al bekend, dat sommige islamitische professoren al vrezen voor hun leven. 
Het FIS knalt alles af, wat anders denkt dan de plaatselijke Imam. De Taliban was nog erger. In Egypte is de speelruimte minimaal. De religieuze leiding van Iran bindt geen millimeter in. 

Wetenschap is voortdurend kritisch zijn, of je dat nou goed uitkomt of niet. Dat barst altijd van de onaangename vragen. Ik denk dat er in de islam een heleboel niet gesteld mogen worden. Ga maar na: Is het verhaal van de openbaringen bij Mohammed eigenlijk wel autentiek? Hoe zijn ze op schrift gesteld? En wat zijn dus de mogelijke fouten? Kloppen de verhalen wel met andere historische bronnen uit die tijd? Wat zijn de verschillen in taalgebruik tussen toen en nu? 

En dit is nog maar het begin! Sorry hoor, ik zie dat echt niet lukken. Wetenschap is echt de allergrootste vijand van fundamentalisme. Dat bleek bij de christenen al. Elke waarheid die rammelde, werd doorgeprikt! Dat zie ik in de islam net zo gaan gebeuren.

Een analyse van de politieke motieven, of van de positie waar de Apostelen of de metgezellen van Mohammed in zaten, en wat de invloed was op wat ze zeiden, daar is de mensheid nog nauwelijks aan toe. 

Kortom: Bronnen? Ik vind een goed verhaal van iemand net zo belangrijk als "bewijs", of soms nog veel veelzeggender.. Uiteindelijk zijn we toch zelf degenen, die betekenis aan de dingen toekennen.. Salaam!

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Ik ben nogal precies met waarheid, Ridouan! Een bron bekijken, betekent voor mij vaak de tekst, de originele tekst, tekstonderzoek, een behoorlijke cultuurhistorische beschouwing, vooral veel voetnoten van lui met hersens, kortom een goede wetenschappelijke benadering!
> En dan nog ben je er niet.
> 
> En daarna krijg je nog eens de hele vraag van de interpretatie, de zin ervan, en de samenhang met de rest. De enige "bron", die je echt heel serieus moet nemen, dat is een verhaal van 10 kantjes per vers. Voor minder doe ik het niet!
> Een enkele versregel, of twee of drie, zegt wel iets, maar daar begint het eigenlijk pas mee.
> 
> Een van de kritieken op de Bijbel is, dat je altijd wel een regel (bron) vindt, die een bepaalde opvatting ondersteunt. Dat geld voor alle wetboeken, en voor de Koran ook. Dat leidt tot allerlei misverstanden en ruzies. Daarom vindt men in het algemeen, dat je eerst een algemene visie op het hele systeem moet krijgen, om van daar uit de afzonderlijke bronnen te beoordelen. 
> 
> ...



****
salam Maarten !!!

Ik ben het eens dat je strikt en kritisch moet kijken naar bronnen....Ook de hadieths en aya's van de Qoran. 
Er zijn bijvoorbeeld hadieths die sahih zijn en die het genotshuwelijk toestaan.....Anderen verbieden dit.....Betekent dit dat dat de hadieths niet kloppen of foutief zijn ( in dit geval ) ? 
Nee tuurlijk niet; ze kloppen allebei, maar het was een periode toegestaan en later verboden ( na de verovering van Khaybar ). Ik stel zelfs dat de hadieths eerllijk zijn, omdat er NIETS weg gelaten wordt.....Mits wel hassan, hassan-sahih, sahih of qudsie.....De verzen uit de Qoran hebben ook een uitleg.....Dit gezien door de ogen van de metgezellen en de profeet a.s.w.s....

Er zijn veel hadieths die zwak ( da3eef ) of zelfs mawdoo3 ( verzonnen ) zijn. Hier moeten wij voor uitkijken.

Ook zijn er meerder hadieths over een onderwerp, met verschillende uitleg/ betekenis, dit kan betekenen dat:

-er twee zaken mogelijk zijn ( bv. de houding v.d handen tijdens 
salat ).
-dat er historisch aspect aan vast zit m.b.t de regelgeving ( vb. 
genotshuwelijk ).

Zaak is dan om te kijken naar de bewijzen en de bijbehorende uitleg, historische compenent, of het in tegenstelling is met de Qoran, de authenciteit van de hadieths etc.
Daarom hecht ik belang aan de ( onderbouwde ) mening/ uitspraken van geleerden....Waarom ? Zij kennen de Qoran, tradities, GESCHIEDENIS en zijn gespecialisseerd op dit vlak ( Godsdienst ).... 

De islam is een godsdienst van zekerheid. Sommige zaken kunnen moeilijk overkomen, maar wij moeten ons aanpassen aan religie en niet andersom.....Dit is wat helaas vaak gebeurt...
Blijven draaien en draaien en niet willen of kunnen zoeken naar uitleg van bronnen, m.a.w bevooroordeeld zijn....

Als de islam kritisch wordt benaderd vind ik dit goed ( als praktizerend moslim )...Maar wel in dialoog vorm en met een zuivere intentie.....Als de enige intentie is om rotzooi te trappen en verderf te zaaien, dan kan zo'n discussie beter vermeden worden. Ook als er andere historische bronnen geraadpleegd worden vind ik dit goed.....maar hoe kun je verklaren dat die zuiver zijn ? Net als hen politieke of godsdienstige motieven....?
Wel dialoogvorm m.a.w wat geloof jij ? Humanisme, jodendom etc. Anders wordt het alleen verdedigen wat ongezonde manier van discusseren is....

Ik stel: De wetenschap is nog niet klaar voor de islam...Waarom worden er geen programma's uitgezonden over wonderen uit de Qoran ? Die zaken die onbekend waren, bekend gemaakt hebben ? Aya's en HADIETHS die voer waren voor geleerden om het visie te completeren, bij te stellen of te vormen ? Daar hoor ik nu niemand over ....... 

Verschil van mening omtrend zaken was er al tijdens het leven van de metgezellen van de profeet a.s.w.s....Ze lieten elkaar in de waarde als men beiden bewijs had....Bijvoorbeeld wel of niet vasten tijdens reis.....Zij zijn net als de profeet a.s.w.s een voorbeeld....De Qoran die wij nu in boekvorm hebben is zo vastgesteld door Othman r.a en het tarawi7 gebed is ingevoerd door Omar r.a....... 

Jouw verhaal over het FIS is lachwekkend. Allereerst hoor ik hier in Europa altijd geschetter over democratie.....Zij wonnen de verkiezingen en het leger pakte de macht en kondigde een staat van beleg af.....Hmmmm, democratisch ? Daarna komen er "ineens" veel moordpartijen in het nieuws....Daders gepakt ? Waar worden de moorden gepleegd ? In afgelegen gebieden waar de bevolking STERK voor het FIS was en is....Het FIS heeft geen gewin bij het uitmoorden van hun eigen KIEZERS......Dat zou dom en onlogisch zijn.....M. a.w de boel wordt weer eens geflashed, het leger pleegt de moorden......

Dan Afghanistan...Was de Taliban zo slecht ? Noem maar een regering die het beter deed !!! De Noordelijke Alliantie die plunderde, verkrachtte en moorde ? Hmmm, eerst steunde men de strijders van het Taliban en na 11 september moest men een daad stellen: 2 vliegen in klap...Heb nog steeds niets meer gehoord over "president Musharaf", die voor 11 september nog een dictator was.....

Was Iran zo goed tijdens het bewind van de Sjah ? Wel raar dat het overgrote gedeelte van de mensen in Iran de revolutie steunde dan ......

Eygypte vind ik zelf hypocriet dus daar ga ik niet moeilijk over doen, alhoewel de speelruimte daar niet minimaal is, alleen voor homoseksuelen, voor de rest is het daar go with the flow....AstagfirAllah....

Ik hoor altijd verhalen over de eerlijke democratie en de universele rechten van de mens, noem mij maar 1 land waar dit EERLIJK wordt toegepast......Trappen is makkelijk...eeen beter begin begint bij jezelf.....

salam

----------


## Maarten

Bewijzen van Selima, dat Mohammed de profeet uit het OT is?

Indertijd was overbekend wat het profiel van een profeet ongeveer was: Een oudere man met baard, die soberheid propageert, contact met god claimt, de mensheid oproept zich aan de wetten van god te houden, hel en verdoemenis roept naar iedereen die hem niet serieus neemt. Verder wordt natuurlijk verwacht, dat hij de hele Joodse leer onderschrijft, en daar zelf nog iets aan toevoegt, omdat zijn komst anders overbodig zou zijn.

Een christen, die over de profeet leest, zal al snel denken: Gut, daar heb je er weer een! Past natuurlijk netjes in het verwachtte profiel. Die denken: godsdienstfanaten heb je overal zat! Moralisten genoeg, die iedereen de les willen lezen! (en dat is ook zo.) Daar hoeft er maar entje van het in zijn kop te krijgen, en het IS zover!

(Ik heb geen behoefte om denigrerend over de Profeet of over de Islam te zijn hoor. Ik zou namelijk dezelfde redenen kunnen hebben om denigrerend over de Bijbel te zijn. Ik neem het serieus, en interpreteer graag zo zinnig mogelijk, maar toch hou ik de mogelijkheid open, dat de hele zaak fake is. Dat kn gewoon. Sommigen noemen de profeet gewoon een epileptische fanaat.)

(Overigens, ook al zou het fake zijn, dan hoeven de resultaten nog niet slecht te zijn. Ik zie dat bijvoorbeeld hier in Zuid-Limburg, waar soms een heleboel onzin uit de kerk komt, maar de mensen zelf toch echt een diep gevoel ontwikkeld hebben voor christendom. Dat zou bij moslims net zo goed kunnen. Verder kan een fake-openbaring toch nog een leer tot gevolg hebben, waar hele goede kanten aan zitten. Maar goed.)

Maar wat draagt Selima nou voor Bewijzen aan, die mer zijn dan het verwachtte standaardprofiel van een willekeurige profeet? Hij zal zijn zoals Mozes. Nou..

1. Mozes en Mohammed hadden beide een vader en een moeder. (zal best)
2. Beiden zijn op een normale manier geboren. (zal best)
3. Beiden zijn getrouwd en kregen kinderen. (zal best)

4. Beiden zijn erkend als profeet. (maar erkenning door moslims is natuurlijk op zich geen bewijs vanuit het OT. En de Joden erkennen de profeet juist niet! Verder verschilt de geschiedenis van het leiderschap en profeetschap van beiden behoorlijk, i.t.t. wat Selima zegt.)

5. Beiden waren wereldlijk leider, en waren met die macht in staat nieuwe wetten door te voeren. (lke wereldlijke leider kan dat, en deed dat ook!)

6. Beiden kregen de boodschap van Allah. Nou.. Hier moet je even uitkijken: Je mag dit best geloven, of zelfs voor waarheid aannemen. Maar een hard bewijs is hier echt niet voor (net zo min als voor Christus.). En wat we hier zoeken, is het bewijs dat Mohammed de aangekondigde profeet is. En dat wordt hier echt niet bewezen. Je kunt hooguit zeggen, dat Mohammeds claim, dat hij een boodschapper van god is, hem wel een gegadigde maakt. Maar meer niet: Selima zei al, dat er veel meer profeten waren geweest, die in aanmerking zouden kunnen komen. En de Boeddha kan het ook nog zijn! Of voor mijn part de maharishi Mahesh Yogi of Bagwan! 

En vergis je niet: de aangekondigde profeet zou zelfs overdrachtelijk bedoeld kunnen zijn! Dan komt hij niet als een personificatie, maar als een beweging! Dat zou zelfs het denken over de Rechten van de Mens kunnen zijn! (je kunt je namelijk zeer afvragen hoe concreet de profeten van destijds hebben kunnen zien! De huidige tekenen zijn namelijk altijd veelzeggender, dan de vaagheid die een profeet 3000 jaar geleden gezien kan hebben. 

Wat zich aan hem voor deed, kan heel goed een complete geestesbeweging in de vorm van een persoon zijn geweest! De mensheid heeft namelijk ook achteraf de neiging om denkstromingen aan en persoon te koppelen, terwijl zon persoon meestal ook niet meer is dan een exponent van zijn tijd, en de werkelijke basis voor de stroming in feite veel breder is! Alle voorspellingen, inclusief in Bijbel, die van Nostradamus, bollezers, kaartleggers, wichelroedelopers enz, kenmerken zich door grote vaagheid. En dus is het niet ondenkbaar, dat de ware verlosser het niet-gepersonificeerde inzicht is, dat in de totale mensheid rijpt. Het zou zelfs nog het collectieve onderbewuste kunnen zijn.

De hele Verlichting (als initiator van de hele westerse samenleving, en vooral de empirische wetenschap als waarheidsvinder.) zou zelfs deze profeet kunnen zijn!! Ook die claimt waarheid! En die kreeg ontzettend veel aanhang! En de vruchten die daar uit zijn gekomen zijn enorm en ongekend, en hebben een grotere invloed op de wereld gehad, dan wat dan ook ooit! (tuurlijk rotzooi zat hier, maar waar niet?) Maar de hoeveelheid ware kennis, die inmiddels uit wetenschap is gevloeid, is werkelijk gigantisch, daar kom je niet onderuit! En gerechtigheid wordt meer dan ooit gestimuleerd door de huidige rechtswetenschap. (er is nog rotzooi zat, maar meer dan ooit, wordt er gigantisch veel werk verzet om ongerechtigheid te ontdekken, en er oplossingen voor te vinden.)

7. Momammed maakte de wetten zeer concreet, tot in het kleinste detail. Nou is het inderdaad erg imposant wat daar allemaal uitgekomen is. Het gaat om duizenden regels in koran en hadith. Dat is een aanwijzing, dat hij de aangekondigde profeet zou kunnen zijn. Maar een bewijs is het nog lang niet.
Wat mij doet twijfelen, is dat het allemaal niet erg nieuw is. Het is vooral een concrete uitwerking. Prima hoor, maar is dit nou de lang verwachte eindoplossing voor de mensheid? De missing link naar het hiernamaals? Eindelijk de lichtende vonk, die de mensheid uit zijn dwalende duisternis verlost? Maar Mozes claimde dat ook al! En Christus zeker! En wat de islam daar aan toe voegt, vind ik nou niet direct een revolutie! (Mozes en christus claimden voor een groot deel echt dezelfde revolutie.)

wordt vervolgd..

----------


## Maarten

Vervolg..

8. Herken de godsdienst aan zijn vruchten? Zijn de moslims er na 1400 jaar beduidend beter aan toe dan de Joden? Is hun geestelijk peil beduidend hoger? Zijn zij veel wijzer? Veel zediger? (laat de huidige politiek er even uit. Dat is een tijdelijke toestand. We praten hier over eeuwen.) Nou, erg duidelijk is het niet, wl?

Selima stelt dat de Arabieren barbaren waren, en dat Mohammed voor een grote opleving zorgde, plus een grote bloei daarna. Maar vele cuturen hebben bloeiperioden gehad. En de Arabieren hadden voor Mohammed beslist al veel kennis. En de Perzen hebben al eerder hun bloeiperiode gehad. Op het maghreb-forum was er ook iemand, die al die vruchten en bloei eens chronologisch op een rijtje gezet had, waardoor bleek dat het nog maar helemaal de vraag was in hoeverre de Islam daaraan nou bijgedragen had, en vooral dat de islam ook een heleboel vermorzeld had. 

Ik vind die concretisering van oude normen nou niet bepaald het hoogstandje, dat de hele mensheid naar een hoger plan van verlichting tilt. Leuk, maar niet spectaculair. En die joden vinden dat ook. Die zitten dus nog te wachten op die uiteindelijke profeet.

9. De Koran zelf stelt, dat Mohammed de laatste profeet is, en dat er al eerder profeten waren. Wat zie je er in godsnaam dan voor bewijs in, dat het OT ook al zegt, dat er een laatste profeet zal zijn? Warom jubel je, omdat je ziet dat het in Deuteronomium 18:18 staat? Het halve OT staat in de Koran! Iets nieuws? Nee. Bewijs vanuit het OT, dat Mohammed het is in 18:18? Nee! Noem dat maar een zinvolle bronvermelding!

10. Mohammed bracht een nieuwe religie en nieuwe wetten en regels, terwijl Christus slechts de oude religie kwam uitvoeren. Aldus Selima tenminste. Ook onzin. Mohammed bracht geen nieuwe religie, maar een uitgewerkte versie van de oude religie! En Christus bracht niet slechts een uitvoering, maar een compleet andere invalshoek naar de oude regels, die de hele kijk daarop veranderde. De hele menselijkheid werd daarmee in de oude leer ingevoegd. En sterker nog, hij verkondigde, dat er geen andere weg ws, dan via die medemenselijkheid! Zeg maar, de erkenning van de andere mens, met zijn andere eigenheid als teken van God! Dat vind ik zelf echt heel wat spectaculairder, dan die meer concretiserende vernieuwing van de oude leer door Mohammed.

11. Mozes en Mohammed stierven beiden een natuurlijke dood.

12. De profeet komt uit het midden van hun broederen. (bron) Dit zegt eerder dat hij Jood zal zijn, dan dat hij Arabier zal zijn. Verder zegt het helemaal niets over Mohammed, zelfs in de verste verte niet. De profeet zou ook volgende eeuw nog kunnen komen.

13. God zal de profeet de woorden in de mond leggen, aldus het OT. Eureka! Roepen de moslims! Maar alweer: lle profeten beweren spreekbuis van god te zijn. Niks nieuws m.b.t. Mohammed dus. En alweer: je mag het best geloven, maar het bewijs volgt uit de Koran, en niet uit het OT.

14. Handelingen 3:22 en 7:37 kondigen inderdaad een profeet aan, maar zonder enige aanwijzing dat het op Mohammed slaat.

15. Jezus wijst er in Johannes 16:5 , dat de Trooster zal komen met waarheid, gerechtigheid enz.. De vraag is, Wie Niet??? De Russische revolutie deed dat, de Franse revolutie, de verlichting, de Iraanse revolutie, en de Protestanten, en Boeddhisten tegen de Hindus, kortom de hle mikmak van alles en iedereen, die de oude toestanden beu was, en eindelijk eens wat beters wilde! Werkelijk lle venieuwende stromingen zijn mede het resultaat van deze wens! 

En ik zou de Islamitische wereld nou juist op het vlak der gerechtigheid nou niet bepaald een schoolvoorbeeld willen noemen. Of het nou gaat over die doodstraf voor homos, of het afslachten van willekeurige Amerikanen, het afhakken van handen, ik bedoel, overal is wel discussie over. Nou is er niks mis met Islam, maar dat de hele wereld nou het gevoel heeft, dat vanwege de islamitische gerechtigheid de verlossing der mensheid eindelijk een feit kan worden? Sorry: Nee.

Conclusie?
Het kost me weer veel tekst, maar Selima komt absoluut met geen enkel bewijs vanuit het OT, dat Mohammed inderdaad de beloofde profeet uit het OT is. Je kunt dat wel geloven vanuit de Koran, maar vanuit het OT ontbreekt zelfs iedere aanwijzing.
En dus zeggen de joden en de Christenen, die niets van Islam willen weten:
Ja, ja.. die Mohammed heeft precies geweten wat er volgens het oude testament van de laatste profeet verwacht werd. Die kennis was toen zeer algemeen bekend. Daar heeft hij zich aan gehouden, klaar! 
Hier hoef je het niet mee eens te zijn, maar je vind niets in het OT wat die mening weerlegt. Geen naam, geen gebeurtenissen, geen tijdstip, geen bijzonderheden, eigenlijk niets.

Kijk, Ridouan, Selima houdt een prachtig verhaal over de Profeet, en noemt bronnen. En voor jou heeft het dan de schijn, dat het een goed verhaal is, en je roept zelfs dat er dus Bewijzen overlegd worden. Maar als je het eens goed leest, dan is het vooral gebakken lucht, die zich makkelijk laat doorprikken! 
Help me maar eens hoor. Hierboven heb ik 15 bewijzen of goede aanwijzingen uit Selimas verhaal weten te peuteren, waarmee ze wil aantonen dat Mohammed in de Bijbel te vinden is. Vertel jij me maar wlk daarvan jij een bewijs vind. 

En roep niet te snel! Want ik spijker je met elke nagel der waarheid vast aan de gesel der oppervlakkigheid. Je zat wel weer lacherig te doen, omdat het me vooral moeite zou kosten, om fouten bij Selima te vinden. Daarom ben ik na al die pulp over christenen ook nog eens gaan kijken naar Mohammed en de bijbel. Maar ik struikel echt over de troep hoor. Het rammelt overal!

Selima krijgt van mij echt een kans hoor. Daar zit ongetwijfeld iets goeds bij. Maar de verhalen die ze houdt, lijken ontzettend op die van de christelijke fundamentalisten, vooral bij de amerikanen. Veel omhalen, veel mooi weer spelen, veel willekeurige bronnen rondstrooien, en daarmee erg erudiet doen enz. Maar als je dan goed kijkt wat er in feite echt onderbouwd wordt, dan is dat in feite niet veel. Mooie verhalen kunnen heel misleidend zijn, en vooral de schijn van degelijkheid wekken. Wat Selima hier doet, dat is gewoon een uiting van euforie, geinspireerd vanuit de vele dingen die ze las. Dit is Wishfull Thinking! Veel meer is dat niet. Die bronnen en bewijzen zijn schijn.

(Ridouan, ik woe nog een reactie schrijven op wat je schreef, maar dit kwam er eerst uit. en ik moet naar buiuiuiten!!)

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Jouw verhaal over het FIS is lachwekkend. Allereerst hoor ik hier in Europa altijd geschetter over democratie.....Zij wonnen de verkiezingen en....*


 Even een hartig woordje over het FIS Ridouan! 
Ik begin te vinden dat er een aardige moslim-propaganda-machine aan de gang is over datFIS, en dat die over Lijken gaat!!!

Altijd meteen weer dezelfde twee argumenten: 1. moet je eens kijken naar die democratie, en naar het westen dat normaal altijd... bla bla, en 2. Het leger pleegde die aanslagen!

Ik denk dat die slachtoffers zich in het graf omdraaien bij deze geluiden!

1. De aanslagen van het FIS waren jren voor de staatsgreep al aan de gang. Ik denk zelfs dat het hoogtepunt van de ellende nog vor de staatsgreep was. 

2. Die aanslagen waren er ook al lang voordat er geluiden kwamen, dat het leger achter de aanslagen zou zitten. Zelf geloof ik dat het leger daar dat inderdaad ook gedaan heeft, maar slechts na die lange voorgeschiedenis van aanslagen door het FIS.

3. Die aanslagen waren er al lang, en het is volkomen duidelijk wie daar het slachtoffer van waren: journalisten, wetenschappers, parlementariers, politieagenten, politici en gezagsdragers met duidelijke sympathie voor de zittende macht, westerse ondernemers en ondernemingen, professoren, schrijvers, musici, intellectuelen, gevestigde instellingen, westerse hulporganisaties, en verder lles wat ook maar enigszins sympathie voor het westen zou kunnen hebben!!! 

4. Verder stikte het grootste deel van de hoger opgeleiden van de angst vanwege de druk van het FIS. De krantenberichten in de periode voor de verkiezingen wekten lang de indruk, dat het FIS iedereen pakte, die zich niet openlijk achter hen stelde, of zich niet onderwierp! En geluiden over de bijbehorende afpersing en beroving waren er ook volop.

Kortom, het was hier volkomen duidelijk wie er wat deed! 
Nou is er wel wat begrijpelijk, door de achterstelling van de bevolking op het platteland, de welvaatsverdeling, en allerlei gedoe met de Fransen, maar wt ze deden was duidelijk:
Er werd door het FIS met lle middelen macht vezameld uit naam van de Islam!

Je kunt hier wel verhaaltjes gaan zitten houden, Ridouan, maar die dekken totaal de lading niet, van wat we hier hebben kunnen zien en lezen! En je bent nog niet met een gevluchte Algerijn gaan praten, wel??

Vroeg jij je af, waarom het FIS zou moorden op plaatsen, waar ze al sterk stonden? Onlogisch, zeg je? Waarom zou het leger op al die plaatsen de eigen aanhang vermoorden, als ze toch al zwak stonden?? Dat lijkt me een betere vraag!

Het antwoord is al lang duidelijk! Het FIS duldt helemaal geen tegenstand, of wijfelaars! Dat is een Jihad! En daar ben je voor, anders ben je daar tegen! En dat betekent onderwerping! En wie geen actieve steun verleent is verdacht! 
Dacht je dat die FIS-jongens zeiden: het geeft niet, dat je twijfelt, we hebben steun genoeg, en er bestaat toch vrijheid van meningsuiting??? Hahahaha.. Sorry, Ridouan, in het heet van die strijd is helemaal geen plaats voor dit soort verlichte denkbeelden!!

Overigens komt dit bij geen enkele grote omwenteling voor. In al die gevallen worden er juist veel valse aangiften gedaan, om vetes te beslechten, concurrentie weg te vagen, vijanden om zeep te krijgen. Mensen in die positie zijn ontzetend bezig om hun hachje veilig te stellen onder dat nieuwe gezag. En wie geen 'positieve' instelling laat zien, die is ook snel de klos, want die mist de aansluiting bij de nieuw te vormen machtsstructuren onderer het nieuwe gezag! En zo werkt dat! En dat hoorde je over het FIS precies zo.

Democratische verkiezingswinst bij het FIS zei je? Er zullen best een paar goede redenen zijn, waarom ze aanhang hebben, maar in elk geval komt die ook van een grote gewapende strijd, en van een werkelijk ernorme intimidatie! Daarom lig ik totaal niet wakker van die staatsgreep, en van deze vermeende "ontkenning van de wil van het volk". 

Verder heeft het FIS nog niet de schijn gewekt, dat ze ook maar een nkel democratisch beginsel wensen te steunen! Dus of die zelf wel een beroep kunnen doen op democratische beginselen, dat betwijfel ik! Verder is het FIS een soort boeren-opstand! Die jongens willen macht! Maar of ze daarna wel enig benul hebben, hoe ze het land denken te besturen, dat betwijfel ik ok nog!


Maar dan de steun van de Moslims voor het FIS! Daar is echt weer eens wat flink mis mee. Je praat hier over tienduizenden of meer doden, plus de vluchtelingen en de hele intimidatie en de angsten daar..
Maar het gaat weer over Islam, en dus beginnen onze vrienden de moslims vooral weer te zaniken over de 'democratie' in Algerije!
En het zijn vooral weer de Fundo's, die hun bek weer over alles houden, zodra er maar een klein smetje op de islam dreigt te komen, en die verder nergens naar kijken. Zelfde verhaal als destijds bij Irak, of Afghanistan, of de Westelijke Sahara, en nog veel meer. Allemaal enkel verhalen over hoe erg de Amerikanen zijn, en het het westen, en de onschuld der moslims enz., maar geen moslim zal ooit eens iets fout gedaan hebben.

Ridouan, als ik hier ets geleerd heb, dan is het wel de grote afkeer van moslims om kritisch te zijn over iets dat in eigen kring gebeurt! Broeders val je niet af, klaar! Je hebt geen ide wat een slechte propaganda voor Islam dat is hoor. Ik heb echt nog nrgens meegemaakt, dat dat kritische vermogen z laag was. (vooral bij die hard-line soennieten hier.)

Die steun voor dat FIS is enkel moslimpropaganda. En ik sta er echt van te kijken met wat voor een gemak die moslims zich met de twee opmerkingen van de hele zaak af maken, en geen woord vuil maken aan die tienduizenden of meer slachtoffers, die uit naam van de Islam afgemaakt worden. Er hoeft maar ergens "Jihad" geroepen te worden, en de helft sluit zijn ogen, of slikt kritiekloos de argumenten ter verdediging daarvan. Het lijkt wel alsof er eerst honderdduizenden moeten vallen, eer er geprotesteerd wordt in die kringen.

En nog wat, Ridouan: Mijn rijtje van het FIS tot aan de Taliban, dat ging over de vraag, of westerse (of westers geschoolde moslim-) wetenschappers daar heen zouden kunnen, om kritisch historisch onderzoek naar de Koran en de Islam te doen! Denk je dat het FIS zegt: da's prima jongens, dan zorgen wij voor de thee??? Hahahaha.... Die wetenschappers halen de grens nog niet levend! Dan kun jij wel weer het standaardpraatje over die groeperingen houden, maar daar hadden we het niet over. Islam is helemaal niet zo vrij toegankelijk voor wetenschap, dar ging het over. Dat is alleen maar bedreigend voor al die gezagsdragers op gebied van geloof, en die werken zeker tegen.

----------


## Ridouan

Even een hartig woordje over het FIS Ridouan! 

****
Eerst met jou, jij reageert weer eens op minder dan 10 %.....En er is veel mis met jou argumenten...ja we blijven kritisch....Dit is voorlopig mijn laatste reply op jouw gezannik. Aangezien jij alleen weer eens ingaat op wat jou boeit......En daarbij liegt en verdraait. Ja serpent je blijft bezig !!!!!!

Ik begin te vinden dat er een aardige moslim-propaganda-machine aan de gang is over datFIS, en dat die over Lijken gaat!!! 

****
Jij vindt wel meer, zelf draai jij mee met de propaganda machine van het Westen.....Reageer subjectief, gooi het op democratie en kijk de andere kant op.....

Altijd meteen weer dezelfde twee argumenten: 1. moet je eens kijken naar die democratie, en naar het westen dat normaal altijd... bla bla, en 2. Het leger pleegde die aanslagen! 

****
Jouw argumenten; 1) het westen is democratisch en 2) kijk wat er mis is bij moslims......Ik draai het om en het gemuggezift begint weer.....Steek de hand maar eens in eigen boezem....

Ik denk dat die slachtoffers zich in het graf omdraaien bij deze geluiden! 

***
Van het leger ? 

1. De aanslagen van het FIS waren jren voor de staatsgreep al aan de gang. Ik denk zelfs dat het hoogtepunt van de ellende nog vor de staatsgreep was. 

****
Hahahaha, jij bent echt apart.........Het sijpelde toen ook al zo frequent door he ? Kom met feiten....

2. Die aanslagen waren er ook al lang voordat er geluiden kwamen, dat het leger achter de aanslagen zou zitten. Zelf geloof ik dat het leger daar dat inderdaad ook gedaan heeft, maar slechts na die lange voorgeschiedenis van aanslagen door het FIS. 

***
Ik niet, je zegt twee keer hetzelfde trouwens....dus blijf bij punt 1

3. Die aanslagen waren er al lang, en het is volkomen duidelijk wie daar het slachtoffer van waren: journalisten, wetenschappers, parlementariers, politieagenten, politici en gezagsdragers met duidelijke sympathie voor de zittende macht, westerse ondernemers en ondernemingen, professoren, schrijvers, musici, intellectuelen, gevestigde instellingen, westerse hulporganisaties, en verder lles wat ook maar enigszins sympathie voor het westen zou kunnen hebben!!! 

****
Ja hoor hier gaan we weer...........Het arme Westen tegen die gemene fundo's het wordt eentonig Maarten......

4. Verder stikte het grootste deel van de hoger opgeleiden van de angst vanwege de druk van het FIS. De krantenberichten in de periode voor de verkiezingen wekten lang de indruk, dat het FIS iedereen pakte, die zich niet openlijk achter hen stelde, of zich niet onderwierp! En geluiden over de bijbehorende afpersing en beroving waren er ook volop. 

****
Ohhhh, daar lag het aan.....Ja makkelijke redenatie...Wekten de indruk ? Ze pakten iedereen toch al ? Of toch niet.....? Eerst waren het aanslagen, nu geluiden over beroving en afpersing .....Hahahaha, van fundo's die een islamitische staat willen ? Alstjeblieft zeg....Die willen de wetten van de islam en gaan maar beroven...wohahahaha, zoek de 10 verschillen....
Eerst een feit en toen een verdachtmaking....tegenstelling....Van wij zijn de kranten of wie zijn bezitters ?

Kortom, het was hier volkomen duidelijk wie er wat deed! 
Nou is er wel wat begrijpelijk, door de achterstelling van de bevolking op het platteland, de welvaatsverdeling, en allerlei gedoe met de Fransen, maar wt ze deden was duidelijk: 
Er werd door het FIS met lle middelen macht vezameld uit naam van de Islam! 

****
Hahahaha, je geeft zelf de kern van het probleem aan: Het volk werd geflashed.....Ze kwamen erachter dat ze in de maling genomen werden...En kozen toen voor het FIS; je hebt jezelf in deze korte inleiding al drie keer tegengesproken.......Dus het is duidelijk dat jij iets wil recht praten wat krom is,......

Je kunt hier wel verhaaltjes gaan zitten houden, Ridouan, maar die dekken totaal de lading niet, van wat we hier hebben kunnen zien en lezen! En je bent nog niet met een gevluchte Algerijn gaan praten, wel?? 

***
jij wel ? En ja, ik ken een gevluchtte Algerijn waarmee ik hier vaak over gesproken heb....Echt waar, zeer vaak zelfs...Het GIA is een aftakking van het leger, maar wordt nu als een zgn. splintergroepering neergezet......De generaal uit het leger die een boek geschreven heeft in Frankrijk hoe het leger als beesten tekeer ging......Wie houdt er hier verhaaltjes ? En wie checked werkelijk de feiten en praat met vluchtelingen ?

Vroeg jij je af, waarom het FIS zou moorden op plaatsen, waar ze al sterk stonden? Onlogisch, zeg je? Waarom zou het leger op al die plaatsen de eigen aanhang vermoorden, als ze toch al zwak stonden?? Dat lijkt me een betere vraag! 

***
Kromme redenering en een misukte poging om intelligent over te komen.......
Om de islam c.q het FIS zwart te maken. In de hoop op steun van het volk en in iedergeval als legetimatie voor hun staatsgreep bij het Westen!!!
Jij zei eerder al dat het FIS steun had op het platteland, dus niet gaan draaien.......Ik heb geen plaatsen genoemd, alleen het platteland, omdat de enige plaatsen zijn die FREQUENT in het nieuws komen....Dus als het FIS steun heeft in het platteland, dan heeft het leger dat niet slimpie !!!! 

Het antwoord is al lang duidelijk! Het FIS duldt helemaal geen tegenstand, of wijfelaars! Dat is een Jihad! En daar ben je voor, anders ben je daar tegen! En dat betekent onderwerping! En wie geen actieve steun verleent is verdacht! 

****
Het leger wel ? Zij moorden op het platteland.....Jij discusseert echt simplistisch maat en ver beneden de waarheid...Verdacht aan wat ? Een keuze voor het leger c.q Westen....Dat estabilisiament zat er al........Niets nieuws onder de zon, daarom waren er verkiezingen.......Trouwens Jihad betekent inspanning......

Dacht je dat die FIS-jongens zeiden: het geeft niet, dat je twijfelt, we hebben steun genoeg, en er bestaat toch vrijheid van meningsuiting??? Hahahaha.. Sorry, Ridouan, in het heet van die strijd is helemaal geen plaats voor dit soort verlichte denkbeelden!! 

***
Vrijheid van meningsuiting, bestaat dat uberhaupt wel ? Was er je erbij ? Je weet je vooroordelen zo goed te projecteren op situaties.....Knap hoor...Waarom deed het FIS dan mee aan de verkiezingen ? hahaha, ja Maarten we blijven kritisch.... 

Overigens komt dit bij geen enkele grote omwenteling voor. In al die gevallen worden er juist veel valse aangiften gedaan, om vetes te beslechten, concurrentie weg te vagen, vijanden om zeep te krijgen. Mensen in die positie zijn ontzetend bezig om hun hachje veilig te stellen onder dat nieuwe gezag. En wie geen 'positieve' instelling laat zien, die is ook snel de klos, want die mist de aansluiting bij de nieuw te vormen machtsstructuren onderer het nieuwe gezag! En zo werkt dat! En dat hoorde je over het FIS precies zo. 

****
Hoorde je ja, net als dezelfde media die de moorden op het PLATTELAND toeschrijven aan het FIS i.p.v het leger.....Net als wat jij probeert te verdraaien ? Maarten feiten geen kronkels....

Democratische verkiezingswinst bij het FIS zei je? Er zullen best een paar goede redenen zijn, waarom ze aanhang hebben, maar in elk geval komt die ook van een grote gewapende strijd, en van een werkelijk ernorme intimidatie! Daarom lig ik totaal niet wakker van die staatsgreep, en van deze vermeende "ontkenning van de wil van het volk". 

****
Hmmmm, gezwets of mensen napraten ? Dus een staatsgreep is nu wel goed, samen met moordpraktijken van het leger....Zoals ik al eerder liet zien, draai je steeds een richting op om je gelijk te krijgen.......Ze deden mee aan de verkiezingen, maar voerden al een gewapende strijd....? Draai...draai...draai.....kijk uit dat je niet duizelig wordt....

Verder heeft het FIS nog niet de schijn gewekt, dat ze ook maar een nkel democratisch beginsel wensen te steunen! Dus of die zelf wel een beroep kunnen doen op democratische beginselen, dat betwijfel ik! Verder is het FIS een soort boeren-opstand! Die jongens willen macht! Maar of ze daarna wel enig benul hebben, hoe ze het land denken te besturen, dat betwijfel ik ok nog! 

****
Jawel de keus van het volk voor een regering die zij voorzitten...Of is dat niet democratisch ?
Gebeurt dat nu wel goed dan ? Is het door het leger aangetoond ? Hahahaha. Ze willen de sharia; en het volk ook ( de meerderheid )......Is dat geen democratie ? Wederom krampachtig proberen gelijk te krijgen.....Het FIS zijn zo slecht....ohhhh, hier gaan we weer.....Democratie....ja ja, we worden net als Maarten en passeren de test......

Maar dan de steun van de Moslims voor het FIS! Daar is echt weer eens wat flink mis mee. Je praat hier over tienduizenden of meer doden, plus de vluchtelingen en de hele intimidatie en de angsten daar.. 

****
Ja, gehoord, zeiden ze dat of dacht je het weer ? Dit zijn jouw bronnen.....hihihihhi, knap zeg !!!! Of de telegraaf ?

----------


## Ridouan

Maar het gaat weer over Islam, en dus beginnen onze vrienden de moslims vooral weer te zaniken over de 'democratie' in Algerije! 

****
Of onze "democratische westerse vrienden" die hun mond vol hebben over democratie dit weer eens subjectief toe te passen.....M.a.w wanneer het uitkomt......

En het zijn vooral weer de Fundo's, die hun bek weer over alles houden, zodra er maar een klein smetje op de islam dreigt te komen, en die verder nergens naar kijken. 

****
je hebt nooit gekeken op nieuws van de dag, daar heb ik vaak kritiek geleverd op islamitische landen en hun leiders.......Weer vloeken junior, hmmmm zwak

Zelfde verhaal als destijds bij Irak, of Afghanistan, of de Westelijke Sahara, en nog veel meer. 

****
Bah bah wat ben jij een engerd, sorry hoor....We hadden het over Iran, Eygypte, Afghanistan en het Fis, jij reageert alleen weer op het FiS en vraag niet hoe krom en hoe je draait......Je geeft mij geen wederhoor en nu begin je weer ergens anders alles onder te schijten.......daaaaag Maarten.....Kweek een ruggegraat !

Allemaal enkel verhalen over hoe erg de Amerikanen zijn, en het het westen, en de onschuld der moslims enz., maar geen moslim zal ooit eens iets fout gedaan hebben. 

****
Zoals ik al zei, lees mijn discussies met Bas maar eens......Maar ja blind doof en stom....En bevooroordeeld....

Ridouan, als ik hier ets geleerd heb, dan is het wel de grote afkeer van moslims om kritisch te zijn over iets dat in eigen kring gebeurt! Broeders val je niet af, klaar! Je hebt geen ide wat een slechte propaganda voor Islam dat is hoor. Ik heb echt nog nrgens meegemaakt, dat dat kritische vermogen z laag was. (vooral bij die hard-line soennieten hier.)

*****
Je zegt 10 keer hetzelfde, midlife crisis ? Frustraties ? Jongen, halloooooo, ik heb wel degelijk kritiek op moslims en hun regeringen......Dat jij tegen mensen bent die trots op hun religie zijn en het zuiver willen houden weet ik nu wel, we zijn niet allemaal van die tovenaars als jij.....Kies wat je wilt.....een maarten geloofsshake....bah....smaakt vies man, niet echt.... 

Die steun voor dat FIS is enkel moslimpropaganda.

****
hihihih, daarom moest je gaan liegen, draaien en zwetsen......En op het leger zn rol een zgn. objectief antwoord geven....hahahhhaha

En ik sta er echt van te kijken met wat voor een gemak die moslims zich met de twee opmerkingen van de hele zaak af maken, en geen woord vuil maken aan die tienduizenden of meer slachtoffers, die uit naam van de Islam afgemaakt worden. Er hoeft maar ergens "Jihad" geroepen te worden, en de helft sluit zijn ogen, of slikt kritiekloos de argumenten ter verdediging daarvan. Het lijkt wel alsof er eerst honderdduizenden moeten vallen, eer er geprotesteerd wordt in die kringen. 

****
hmmmm, er worden nu dagelijks slachtoffers gemaakt tegen de islam.........En het Westen ? hahahhahhahahhahahahahahhaha, ik noem alleen maar H.I.T.L.E.R....hhahhahahhahhahhahahahah, filmster......Trouwens bijv. Saddam Hussein of Khadafi zijn zgn. moslims maar ik kots op hen....

En nog wat, Ridouan: Mijn rijtje van het FIS tot aan de Taliban, dat ging over de vraag, of westerse (of westers geschoolde moslim-) wetenschappers daar heen zouden kunnen, om kritisch historisch onderzoek naar de Koran en de Islam te doen! Denk je dat het FIS zegt: da's prima jongens, dan zorgen wij voor de thee??? Hahahaha.... Die wetenschappers halen de grens nog niet levend! 

****
Niet liegen Maarten, daar beschuldige jij hier iemand van......Dat heb je niet gezegd; weer geen argumenten moet je zeggen.....
Jij stelde dat de islam niet klaar was voor een kritische kijk van de wetenschap, ik draaide het om en zie het resultaat, struisvogelgedrag......

Dan kun jij wel weer het standaardpraatje over die groeperingen houden, maar daar hadden we het niet over. Islam is helemaal niet zo vrij toegankelijk voor wetenschap, dar ging het over. Dat is alleen maar bedreigend voor al die gezagsdragers op gebied van geloof, en die werken zeker tegen.

***
Allereerst begrijp je dan zelf niet wat je schrijft, wij discusseerden over hoe je bronnen moet interpreteren; jij gaf jouw visie en ik de mijne.....Blijkbaar moet ik alles volgen wat jij doet en alleen maar kinikken..... dag Maarten....Daarnaast heb ik geen groepen genoemd; maar de visie op het toepassen van bron onderzoek.......En de visie vanuit de islam....Daar ging het over Maarten !!!!!!! En nergens anders....
Trouwens waarom ging je dan niet op mijn punten in.....Is echt een ziekte bij jou.....We hadden het niet over de Westelijke Sahara, Irak etc. Die haalde jij erbij omdat je het onderwerp weer wilde draaien....

Dit waren mijn vier antwoorden:

Jouw verhaal over het FIS is lachwekkend. Allereerst hoor ik hier in Europa altijd geschetter over democratie.....Zij wonnen de verkiezingen en het leger pakte de macht en kondigde een staat van beleg af.....Hmmmm, democratisch ? Daarna komen er "ineens" veel moordpartijen in het nieuws....Daders gepakt ? Waar worden de moorden gepleegd ? In afgelegen gebieden waar de bevolking STERK voor het FIS was en is....Het FIS heeft geen gewin bij het uitmoorden van hun eigen KIEZERS......Dat zou dom en onlogisch zijn.....M. a.w de boel wordt weer eens geflashed, het leger pleegt de moorden...... 

***
dus jouw tegenstelling en gebazel wordt nu in 1 keer onbtzenuwd......

Dan Afghanistan...Was de Taliban zo slecht ? Noem maar een regering die het beter deed !!! De Noordelijke Alliantie die plunderde, verkrachtte en moorde ? Hmmm, eerst steunde men de strijders van het Taliban en na 11 september moest men een daad stellen: 2 vliegen in klap...Heb nog steeds niets meer gehoord over "president Musharaf", die voor 11 september nog een dictator was..... 

Was Iran zo goed tijdens het bewind van de Sjah ? Wel raar dat het overgrote gedeelte van de mensen in Iran de revolutie steunde dan ...... 

Eygypte vind ik zelf hypocriet dus daar ga ik niet moeilijk over doen, alhoewel de speelruimte daar niet minimaal is, alleen voor homoseksuelen, voor de rest is het daar go with the flow....AstagfirAllah.... 

Ik hoor altijd verhalen over de eerlijke democratie en de universele rechten van de mens, noem mij maar 1 land waar dit EERLIJK wordt toegepast......Trappen is makkelijk...eeen beter begin begint bij jezelf..... 


.....Ach het is bekend....Mijn laatste reactie op jou aangezien jij echt een huichelaar bent..... Een tip: get a life

----------


## Ridouan

mohamed ging op de vlucht naar medina, en legde daar de grondvesten voor de islam in vredelievendheid. NIET DOOR OORLOG VOEREN. 

****
Nee, werd er bij Badr en Uhud geen djihad gevoerd ?

Na zijn dood (als die ooit bestaan heeft) kwamen er 4 kaliefen die het bewind gingen voeren in de islaam. 
Die kregen natuurlijk ruzie en gingen elkaar met het zwaard te lijf. 

***
kom met bronnen, dit is nooit gebeurd......

SINDS DIE TIJD IS DE ISLAM GEWELDADIG GEBLEVEN en hebben allerlei volken door middel van het zwaard "bekeerd" tot de islaam. 
En wee degene die afweek van "het'" geloof, daar ging de kop vanaf. 

*****
kruistochten vergeten ? Heksen verbranding etc.

Bij mohamed zat het dus nog wel goed. 

Maar bij zijn volgelingen beslist niet tot op de huidige tijd toe. 

****
Hmmm, er zijn wel veel negatieve leiders van de islam in deze tijd. In de zin van de politieke leiders.....

OOK NU WEER WILLEN DE IMAAMS IN NEDERLAND NIET DAT DE MOSLIM AAN INTERGRATIE DOEN 

****
Wel aan intergratie, niet aan assimilatie waar jij altijd op doelt m.a.w participeren en meedoen, maar wel de eigen normen en waarden hooghouden...van de islam wel te verstaan......

Dat is slecht voor de islaam, zij stellen wel dat alles in het westen "slecht" is en willen hier de islaam invoeren desnoods met geweld (vredesmars in amsterdam is een voorbeeld van het begin, van het komende geweld door de islaam)

***
Was je erbij snotneus, ik wel. Het verliep vredig en goed, todat er een aantal speelgoed rambo's gingen ( of zich lieten, lezingen lopen uiteen ) provoceren.....Mischien 100 a 200 man van de 30.000.....Ik zal maar niet beginnen over bv. voetbalwedstrijden....
Met geweld de islam invoeren ? Jij bent echt dom; moslims zijn mischien hooguit vertegenwoordigd door 800 000 man op een bevolking van 16 miljoen en nog wat.......Een voorwaarde voor een islamitische wetgeving......is dat er genoeg moslims zijn om dit te kunnen uitvoeren en onderhouden.....Dus gaan we flink doorfokken....hahahahahah 
 :auw:   :auw:   :auw:

----------


## Ridouan

p.s

de koran hoofst 5 paragraaf 52 waar staat: 
"O" gij die geloofd neem Joden en Christenen niet tot vrienden. 

****
Paragraaf 52 ? En jij doet VWO ? Het is aya, regel of vers regel....ei !!!!

----------


## Ikke4real

> _Geplaatst door harry_ 
> *mohamed ging op de vlucht naar medina, en legde daar de grondvesten voor de islam in vredelievendheid. NIET DOOR OORLOG VOEREN.
> 
> Na zijn dood (als die ooit bestaan heeft) kwamen er 4 kaliefen die het bewind gingen voeren in de islaam.
> Die kregen natuurlijk ruzie en gingen elkaar met het zwaard te lijf.
> 
> *


Ik vraag me cht af waarom jij je zelf voor schut zet  :tong uitsteken:  

In 632 stierf de profeet Mohammed vzmh en Aboe Bakr wordt gekozen als zijn chalifa (opvolger). 634 Kalief Aboe Bakr komt te overlijden. Omar ibn al-Kattab wordt de nieuw Kalief onder hem verover de Moslims Irak, Syri en Egypte en in 638 Jeruzalem. 644: Kalief Omar wordt vermoord door een Perzische krijgsgevangene. Othman ibn Affan wordt gekozen als de 3e Kalief. In 656 wordt Kalief Oethamn vermoord door muitende islamitische soldaten. Ali ibn Aboe Talib uitroepen tot de nieuwe Kalief. 


Salaam

----------


## Maarten

Ridouan, ga maar eens graven in en database bij de Volkskrant en het NRC, over het FIS. Er zijn hle goede artikelen en analyses geweest. Die waren volstrekt duidelijk over het ho, en waarom, en de hele rataplan van de zaak, blijkbaar uit de tijd, waarin jij nog in je neus zat te peuteren. 

En blijkbaar snap je ook niet hoe zoiets werkt met macht en opstanden enz. Ga eens wat geschiedenis doen of zo, voor je hier weer hele moslim-heraldiek neer pleurt. 

Het enige wat hier echt opvalt, is dat lle gewelddadige elementen van het FIS door jou weer volkomen onder de mat geveegd worden met je Moslim PR! 
En harry heeft dus volkomen gelijk: al die gewelddadigheden onder de islam worden helemaal noit behoorlijk onder de loep genomen! Dat is ook de reden waarom ze nog euwen aan de gang zullen blijven! Mede dankzij Ridouan, die denkt de islam een plezier te doen! hahaha...

Het boek van de kruistochten der Moslims is nog lang niet geschreven, terwijl de christenen al lang en breed korte metten met hun eigen geschiedenis gemaakt hebben! Moslims hoor je enkel mooi weer spelen over hun eigen geschiedenis! Niet te geloven, wat die allemaal denken te kunnen verstoppen.. 
En dat noemt zich de godsdienst der waarheid!... hahaha..
Snel in de leer bij de christenen, hoe zoiets moet! Op anders bij de 'ongelovige' Humanisten! Moslims en waarheid, Mijn God! 

Ik blijf er bij: Bij moslims is waarheid totaal ondergeschikt aan de strijd tot behoud van de culturele en godsdienstige identiteit!
En die denken dat het niet eens opvalt, door hun gekrakeel! Hahahaha...

----------


## Maarten

En nog wat, Ridouan. In l jouw stukken van het afgelopen jaar doe je niets anders, dan lles ophemelen wat islam is, en lles kraken wat anders is, of wat een kritiek daarop zou kunnen zijn. Ik bedoel, heb je cht de illusie, dat dat nog geloofwaardig over komt??!

Kijk Ridouan, ik ben een man van de waarheid: het kan me geen ruk schelen waar die vandaan komt. Die waarheid kan christelijk zijn, of moslim, of hindu, of humanistisch, of wetenschappelijk, of journalistiek. Het maakt me geen ene fu.ck uit, zoalng het maar overtuigingskracht heeft, en laat zien wat de waarheid er in is, en waar het op gebaseerd is. Ik bedoel, iemand moet wel zo ongeveer seniel zijn, om te denken, dat de Koran de enige bron van waarheid is he? Er zijn vele goede bronnen. Heel veel zelfs!

Maar jij hebt van jezelf gewoon een moslim-PR fabriek gemaakt hier. En dat is ook het enige wat je interesseert hier. Ik snap echt niet hoe jij hier zo verder denkt te komen. En als ik weer eens een kernpunt geef, dan ga jij er weer omheen staan te zeiken: Zo had ik het bijvoorbeeld over hoe de moslimwereld kritisch onderzoek naar de Koran zou begroeten, bij het FIS of de Taliban e.a.? En wat doe jij? Zeuren over de politiek van het FIS, of dat de Noordelijke alliantie niet veel beter was e.a. zaken die er niets mee te maken hebben.

En je verweet me alweer op hoge toon, dat ik maar op 10% reageerde van wat je schreef, terwijl ik - jou kennende dus - al geschreven had, dat er nog mer aan kwam! En jij zelf nog niet eens op 10% reageert van wat k allemaal schreef in dit topic! En dat gaat zo maar door he? Jij vergaloppeerd jezelf voortdurend voorbij. 

Ergens blijf jij een ontzettende vervuiler hier. Dit schiet nooit op. Het blijft maar stikken van de verwensingen, nodeloos gequote lappen tekst van anderen, scheldpartijen, verdachtmakingen zonder basis, enz! Jij blijft je ook maar als een duiveltje opstellen he? 
Je eerste goede stuk, dat vond ik die over de interpretaties hier boven. Daar had ik dus ook al een flinke lap over klaar liggen. Maar die plaats ik niet, omdat je verder weer gewoon op de oude manier door gaat. Ik ga met jou cht niet over de waarheid over zaken praten hoor. Waarheid is al moeilijk zat! En als ik daarvoor ook nog door een PR-fabriek heen moet, dan ga ik het met anderen doen, die dat wl kunnen hier! Gillende propagandisten zijn geen vriend van de waarheid. En vermoedelijk ook niet van Islam!

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door selima.el.adel_ 
> * 
> In Hooglied 5:16, in de originele Hebreeuwse tekst staat "Muhammadim", wat men vertaald heeft naar "geliefde"
> *


Mohammed (vzmh) komt beslist niet in het Hooglied voor.
In Hgl 5:16 staat in de Hebreeuwse tekst inderdaad een woord dat je gemakkelijk voor iets anders aan zou kunnen zien: MHMD. Maar de H is de letter Chet (Arabisch: Cha) en niet de letter He (Arabisch: Ha), terwijl je die laatste wel nodig hebt om de naam Mohammed te kunnen maken.
Bovendien staat het er in het meervoud: MHMDIM, en is de uitspraak volgens de Masoretische tekst (dus met klinkers) machamadiem (korte as).
De tekst is er ook niet naar om een verwijzing naar de Profeet Mohammed (vzmh) te verwachten: Zijn verhemelte is enkel zoetigheid en alles aan hem is BEKOORLIJKHEID. Z is mijn geliefde, z is mijn vriend, dochters van Jeruzalem. (NBG-vertaling)
Het is de slotzin van een passage (Hgl 5:9-16) waarin een vrouw het uiterlijk van haar geliefde beschrijft en bij het Hooglied kun je ervan uit gaan dat het niet om figuurlijke voorspellingen gaat, maar toch echt om stomende liefdesverklaringen.
Het woord MHMD komt trouwens 13 keer in de Bijbel voor. Ik geef alle andere 12 in de NBG-vertaling, zodat er geen twijfel over kan bestaan dat het cht om geliefd, kostbaar en begeerlijk gaat en niet om de verwijzing naar een persoon:

1Kon 20:6 - Maar morgen om deze tijd zal ik mijn dienaren tot u zenden, en zij zullen uw huis en de huizen uwer dienaren doorzoeken en alles wat in hun ogen BEGEERLIJK is, zullen zij zich toeigenen en meenemen.

2Chron 36:19 - Zij verbrandden het huis Gods en braken de muur van Jeruzalem af; al zijn paleizen verbrandden zij met vuur en alle KOSTBAARHEDEN vernietigden zij.

Jes 64:11 - Ons heilig en luisterrijk huis, waar onze vaderen U loofden, werd een prooi der vlammen en AL WAT ONS DIERBAAR WAS, een puinhoop.

Kl 1:10-11 - De vijand heeft zijn hand uitgestrekt naar al haar KOSTBAARHEDEN; ja, aanzien moest zij, hoe volken haar heiligdom binnentraden, van wie Gij hadt geboden: zij zullen niet komen bij u in de gemeente. Heel haar bevolking zucht, zoekende naar brood; zij geven hun KOSTBAARHEDEN voor voedsel, om het leven te rekken. Zie Here, en aanschouw hoe veracht ik ben geworden.

Kl 2:4 - Hij heeft zijn boog gespannen als een vijand, zijn rechterhand opgeheven als een tegenstander; Hij heeft gedood AL WAT EEN LUST der ogen was; in de tent van de dochter van Sion heeft Hij zijn grimmigheid uitgegoten als vuur.

Eze 24:16 - Ik neem DE LUST van uw ogen door een plotselinge slag van u weg,

Eze 24:21 - Zeg tot het huis Israels: zo zegt de Here Here: zie, Ik ontheilig mijn heiligdom, uw sterkte, waarop gij trots zijt, DE LUST van uw ogen en het verlangen van uw ziel;

Eze 24:25  En wat u betreft, mensenkind, voorwaar, ten dage waarop Ik hun sterkte van hen zal wegnemen, de luister waarin zij zich verheugen, DE LUST van hun ogen en het verlangen van hun ziel,

Hos 9:6  Want zie, al zijn zij aan de verwoesting ontkomen, Egypte zal hen verzamelen, Memfis hen begraven. Onkruid zal hun zilveren KOSTBAARHEDEN overwoekeren, dorens zullen in hun tenten opschieten.

Hos 9:16  Efram is geslagen, hun wortel is verdord; vruchten zullen zij niet zetten. Wanneer zij nog kinderen zouden voortbrengen, zal Ik DE LIEVELINGEN van hun schoot doden,

Joel 3:5  Want gij hebt mijn zilver en mijn goud weggenomen, mijn KOSTBARE SCHATTEN naar uw tempels gebracht,

De passage in het Hooglied bevat dus geen enkel bewijs voor de komst van Mohammed (vzmh).
Waar zijn die bewijzen trouwens voor nodig? Redden we het niet zonder? Schort er soms wat aan onze Islam?

Adib

----------


## Maarten

De complimenten, Adib. Goede grammaticale interpretaties zijn zeldzaam hier. En je laatste opmerking steun ik ook. Natuurlijk zal het wel mogelijk zijn, om de voorspelling van de komst van Mohammed uit de Bijbel te halen, maar mer bewijs daar voor, dan een paar standaardkenmerken van een profeet vind je zeker niet. 

En het wekt juist argwaan, dat er geprobeerd wordt, om dat minime bewijs op te blazen tot iets, waar juichend over gedaan moet worden. Te kort door de bocht. Verder wil ik niet vervelend zijn.

----------


## selima.el.adel

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *De complimenten, Adib. Goede grammaticale interpretaties zijn zeldzaam hier. En je laatste opmerking steun ik ook. Natuurlijk zal het wel mogelijk zijn, om de voorspelling van de komst van Mohammed uit de Bijbel te halen, maar mer bewijs daar voor, dan een paar standaardkenmerken van een profeet vind je zeker niet. 
> 
> En het wekt juist argwaan, dat er geprobeerd wordt, om dat minime bewijs op te blazen tot iets, waar juichend over gedaan moet worden. Te kort door de bocht. Verder wil ik niet vervelend zijn.*


 Onzin Maarten, zomaar een keer een compliment maken, gut gut zeg en puur en alleen maar om n ding, het past in jou straatje. Dus zie hoe hypocriet je bent. En nog iets ik leidt zeker niet aan aderverkalking zoals jij beweerd en de vertaling waar hier mee aangekomen wordt is onzin, zal ik eens aankomen met de vele vertalingen en veranderingen in de christelijke geschriften, houd j aub eens op met je gezeur tegen de Islam.
Pas op ga niet in discussie, want jij niet weet, wat ik wel weet namelijk, dat ik op de Christian college gezeten heb in Glasgow (Eng).
Dus ik waarschuw je, zij hadden toen al geen antwoorden voor me op mijn kritische vragen dus jij zeker niet. En zelfs de dominee's niet uit mijn familie. Zelfs zo erg, dat als ik naar mijn vaders verjaardag kom, zij kwaad weglopen als er een discussie volgt en ze er niet meer uit komen en beginnen te stotteren.
En anders zal ik me maar geroepen voelen eens een boekje open te doen over de christelijke geschriften en wat jullie er allemaal mee gedaan hebben!!
Ik ben er in Glasgow al over begonnen, en ben zelfs geschorst van school daarvoor, en je vraagt je af waarom eigenlijk????
Wellicht iets te verbergen, Of ik moest maar klakkeloos aan nemen en geloven en anders was ik een afvallige. Wat ze zeiden tegen me: "of ik kon oprotten, of ik hield mijn mond" ze noemde me zelfs een duivelin en dit is letterlijk wat ze tegen me gezegd hebben. 
Maar al zoekende ben ik inmiddels zelf wel achter de waarheid gekomen door veel te leren en studeren. Dus Maarten, had je nog iets, of gaan we van huis uit maar weer beledigen. 
Om mijn verhaal van de drie n heid was je ook al zo kwaad. Nou er is nog veel meer jongen om je kwaad over te maken. Dus hou maar beter op anders voel ik me genoodzaakt om toch maar weer het n en ander uit de doeken te doen, en wordt jij er alleen maar gefrustreerder van en ga je me weer beledigen en zeggen dat ik adelverkalking heb en mensen misleid. En dat terwijl de misleiding juist van jou teksten afdruipt. Maar ja het is algemeen bekend dat als je dwaald, anderen graag wil meeslepen daarin om je minder schuldig te voelen. Je bent zelfs niet eens een halve Christen zoals je beweerd of was het nou een halve Katholiek, want dat las ik weer ergens anders in een bericht van jou of was je niet een Boedist. En dan durf je nog te spreken over het feit dat je een man van de waarheid bent. Wat een afgang zeg!!!

----------


## selima.el.adel

"Iesa" Gelatiniseerd tot "Jezus":

De Heilige Qor'aan verwijst naar Jezus met de naam "Iesa", en deze naam wordt meer gebruikt dan enige andere titel, omdat dit zijn "Christelijke" naam was. In feite was zijn echte naam "Iesa" (Arabisch) of "Esau" (Hebreeuws) klassiek "Yeheshua", wat de christenen latiniseerden tot "Jezus".
Noch de "J" noch de "S" in de naam "Jezus" kan worden teruggevonden in de originele taal. Zij worden niet aangetroffen in de Semitische talen.

Het woord is erg simpel "Esau" een algemene Joodse naam, alleen al meer dan zestig keer gebruikt in het allereerste boek van de Bijbel, in het deel genaamd "Genesis"
Er was op zijn minst een "Jezus" die op het beklaagdenbankje zat, tijdens het proces van Jezus voor het Sanhedrin. 
Joseph ben Mathitjahoe-ha-Kohen, (beter bekend als Josephus Flavius) een Joodse historicus, door de Joden als verrader beschouwd en doodgezwegen, noemt zo'n 25 jezussen in zijn "Boek van de oudheden". het nieuwe Testament heeft het over "Bar-Jezus", een tovenaar en een valse profeet (Handelingen 13:6) en ook "Jezus-Justus", een christelijke missionaris, een tijdgenoot van Paulus (Kolossenzen 4:11).
Deze personen staan los van Jezus, de zoon van Maria. Het omvormen van "Esau" tot (J)ezu(S) - Jezus - maakt het uniek.
Deze unieke (?) naam is onder de Joden en Christenen uit de roulatie geraakt vanaf de tweede eeuw na Christus.
Onder de Joden omdat het een naam van slechte reputatie werd, de naam van iemand die godslastering in het Jodendom had begaan, en onder de Christenen raakte de naam uit de roulatie omdat het de echte naam van hun God (?) werd, hun gencarneerde God, of zoon van God. De moslim zal niet twijfelen "Iesa" te noemen, omdat het een geerde naam is, van een rechtschappen diennaar van Allah (God).

Christus, geen naam,

Het woord "Christus" is afgeleid van het Hebreeuwse woord "Messiah", in het Arabisch "Misih", wat komt van de stam "m-a-s-a-h-a", wat zoveel betekent als als, "wrijven", "masseren" en "zalven".

Priesters en koningen werden gezalfd als ze in hun ambt werden ingewijd. Maar in zijn vertaalde Griekse vorm "Christus", lijkt het wel uniek, alleen op Jezus toepasbaar.
De Christen heeft er een handigheid in om schroot te veranderen in blinkend goud. Wat hij gewend is te doen, is namen te vertalen naar zijn eigen taal, zoals "cephas" is vertaald naar "Petrus", en "messiah" naar "Christus".
Hoe doen zij dat toch?
Heel gemakkelijk, "messiah" betekent in het Hebreeuws "Gezalfd". Het Griekse woord voor "gezalfd" is "christos". 
Nu hoef je alleen nog de "O" te veranderen in een "U", en er blijft er "christus" over. Verander nu nog even de kleine "c" en een hoofdletter "C", en voila!!! Men heeft een unieke (?) naam geceerd: Christus!! 
Christos betekend "gezalfd", en "gezalfd" betekend "aangesteld" (in een funtie) in zijn religieuze betekenis.
Jezus was in zijn doop aangesteld (gezalfd) als de boodschapper van God, door Johannes de Doper.
Zo is elke Profeet van God "gezalfd" of "aangesteld"

De Bijbel staat vol met "gezalfden". In het originele Hebreeuws een "messiah", maar laten we ons bij de Nederlandse vertaling "gezalfd" houden. Niet alleen Profeten en priesters en koningen werden gezalfd "(christos), maar ook hoorns, lantaarnpalen en engelen.

Genesis 31:13 "Ik ben de God van Beth-el, waar gij een lantaarn ZALFDE....."

Leviticus 4:3 "Als de priester die GEZALFD is een zonde begaat...."

Leviticus 8:10 "En Mozes... ZALFDE het tabelnakel, en alles wat zich daarin bevond...."

Isaias 45:1 "Zo spreekt Jahweh tot Zijn GEZALFDE, tot Cyrus..."

Ezekiel 28:28:14 "Gij zijt de GEZALFDE cherubijn..."

Er zijn nog honderden meer van zulke verwijzingen in de Bijbel. Elke keer dat je het woord "gezalfd" tegenkomt in de Nederlandse Bijbel, kun je er van uit gaan dat dit woord "christos" zou zijn in de Griekse vertalingen, en als je dezelfde vrijheid hanteerd met het woord als de christenen hebben gedaan, dan krijg je dus,

Christus Cherubijn, Christus Cyrus, Christus Priester, Christus zuil, etc etc etc.

Vreemd hoor!!! Hoe mensen toch zomaar naar eigen interpretatie dit soort dingen doen.

----------


## ALJazeera

ga even mee bemoeien in deze discussie.......

via je een andere vers...........

_And this [is] the blessing, wherewith moses the man of God blessed the children of Israel before his death. And he said, The LORD came from Sinai, and rose up from Seir unto them; he shined forth from mount Paran, and he came with ten thousands of saints: from his right hand [went] a fiery law for them." 
Deuteronomy 33:1_


 
The succession of the prophets of God, like the rising sun.


SINAI: referentie aan de berg van Moesa(mozes) (a.s) waar hij met God sprak.

SEIR: is de plaats waar Isa(jezus)(a.s) werd geboren en waar hij de groot gedeelte van zijn leven heeft gepredikt. 

_It is usually associated with the chain of mountains West and South of the Dead Sea extending through Jerusalem, and Bethlehem, the birthplace of Jesus (pbuh). It was later extended to include the mountains on the East side as well (Dictionary of the Bible, John L. McKenzie, S.J., p. 783)._ 

EN Moesa(a.s) is palestina nog nooit binnengegaan. dus dit kon mozes zijn.

PARAN: is de benaming voor het gebied rond mekka.

_Paran is a reference to the city of Makkah in the Arabian Peninsula. The wilderness of Paran is where Abraham's wife Hagar and his eldest son Ishmael settled (Genesis 21:21) in the Arabian desert, specifically, Makkah. Makkah is, of course, the capital of Islam in Arabia and the birthplace of Mohammed (pbuh). Mount Paran is the chain of mountains in that same region which the Arabs call the "Sarawat mountains". Muhammad (pbuh) received his first revelation in the cave of "Hira'a" located in these mountains (see Fig. 9). Jesus never in his life traveled to Paran. Mohammed, however, was born there. He became the prophet of Islam there. And it was the capital of the Islamic religion in that day and this. No prophet of the Bible ever came from the Arabian city of Paran (Makkah). Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) is the only prophet of God who has ever fulfilled this prophesy. 
_

Er staat ook in de vers dat deze zal komen met een vurige wet aan zijn zijde.....wat niets anders is dan de Sharia
die 10.000 of saints slaat op de metgezellen van Mohamed die Mekka binnenvielen. Het waren er namelijk 10.000...........

----------


## Maarten

Of ik nog wat had, Selima? Wou je een boek?? Haha.. Ik zie je zelden iets doen met mijn kritiek. Das prijsschieten hoor! Sta je weer te preken voor eigen parochie? Duivel te roepen?
Adib kreeg een compliment, omdat het tenminste een beetje in de richting van behoorlijk interpreteren ging. En heb je al in de gaten, dat je wl mijn compliment aan Adib bestrijdt, maar intussen niets in te brengen hebt tegen zijn interpretaties??? Ofwel, hoe maak je jezelf belachelijk!

Ik deed trouwens even Hogeschool voor Theologie en Pastoraat in Heerlen, Katholiek dus. En daar hoefde ik niet weg te lopen! Daar hadden ze uitstekende antwoorden op hele kritische vragen. En hoe kritisch ik ben, dat kun je hier lezen, haha.. En die lui waren zo goed, dat ik het na 20 jaar ng weet. Ik begrijp de hoofdlijnen van de leer tenminste, en daar heb ik jou nog niet op kunnen betrappen. 
Die Christelijke Kringen waar jij rondgelopen hebt, daar heb ik nog steeds vragen bij. Ja, jij bent een haarklover met teksten. Dat heeft hele goede kanten. Maar massas mensen lopen met de kop tegen de muur, omdat ze de antwoorden proberen te vinden, door elk stukje tekst 10 keer om te draaien. En dat werkt natuurlijk niet. Als je het niet vanuit de geest van het werk kunt doen, dan kun je het net zo goed de prullenbak in gooien. Liever zelfs. Dan veroorzaak je ook geen rotzooi. Voor islam zal precies hetzelfde gelden. Het kon nog wel eens de dood voor de Islam zijn, dat de teksten zo precies zijn. Dat geeft de Illusie dat je niet verder hoeft te denken. Een valkuil voor velen, vermoed ik. 

Maar dat die christelijke fundos met hun aanpak makkelijk verder kunnen in Islam, dat geloof ik direct! Overigens zeur ik niet over de Islam, maar over moslims, en wat die met teksten doen. En dat laat ik je haarfijn zien door wat ik over je schrijf. Verder antwoordt je vooral met scheldwoorden. Daar laat je dus mee zien, hoe je in elkaar zit. ()

Verder is het mooi, dat je met dat Christus-verhaal komt. Ik weet niet op het klopt. Belangrijk voor het geloof vind ik het al helemaal niet. En wat het hier moet, dat snap ik ook al niet.

----------


## Maarten

Al Jazeera, in Deuteronomium staat:

33.1 Dit nu is de zegen, met welken Mozes, de man Gods, de kinderen Israels gezegend heeft, voor zijn dood. 

33.2 Hij zeide dan: De HEERE is van Sinai gekomen, en is hun lieden opgegaan van Seir; Hij is blinkende verschenen van het gebergte Paran, en is aangekomen met tien duizenden der heiligen; tot Zijn rechterhand was een vurige wet aan hen. 

Engelse tekst, Nederlandse tekst, het maakt niet uit: de werkwoordsvorm is Voltooide Tijd!!! Kortom, het was al gebeurd, toen Mozes sprak! Hoe lang voor de komst van Mohammed? 1800 jaar of zo??? En jij wou hier een voorspelling van de komst van Mohammed van maken, en een beschrijving van zijn metgezellen??? Haha.. Aj Jazeera, dit is nog erger dan wat Selima deed!

En ik weet niet waar je engelse tekst vandaan komt (amerikaanse evangelisten vrees ik. Mijn god, wat maken die altijd een troep van alles.) Maar er zijn vele jaren uit het leven van Christus zoek. Waar hij dus precies geweest is, dat weet niemand.

Waarom houden jullie niet eens op met die opklopperij? Allemaal romantiek en erudiet geetaleer. Laten we het liever over geloof hebben, want dit hele topic levert eigenlijk geen donder op. Gebakken lucht! Nrgens blijkt nog iets reeels over "Mohammed en de Bijbel". Je mag het gerust geloven hoor! Maar blijken doet er niks! En die krakkemikkige bewijsvoering is intussen alleen maar anti-reklame voor de kwaliteit, waarmee er met dingen omgegaan wordt! Net Amerikaanse evangelisten! Als ik toch Fortuynioulli zou heten, dan... Doe het toch net, jongens..

----------


## ALJazeera

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Al Jazeera, in Deuteronomium staat:
> 
> 33.1 Dit nu is de zegen, met welken Mozes, de man Gods, de kinderen Israels gezegend heeft, voor zijn dood. 
> 
> 33.2 Hij zeide dan: De HEERE is van Sinai gekomen, en is hun lieden opgegaan van Seir; Hij is blinkende verschenen van het gebergte Paran, en is aangekomen met tien duizenden der heiligen; tot Zijn rechterhand was een vurige wet aan hen. 
> 
> Engelse tekst, Nederlandse tekst, het maakt niet uit: de werkwoordsvorm is Voltooide Tijd!!! Kortom, het was al gebeurd, toen Mozes sprak! Hoe lang voor de komst van Mohammed? 1800 jaar of zo??? En jij wou hier een voorspelling van de komst van Mohammed van maken, en een beschrijving van zijn metgezellen??? Haha.. Aj Jazeera, dit is nog erger dan wat Selima deed!
> 
> ...



is dat alles wat je hebt......

_er zijn vele jaren uit het leven van Christus zoek. Waar hij dus precies geweest is, dat weet niemand._

kan je zo nog hele dosis verzen geven waaruit blijkt dat de Profeet Mohammed(s.a.w.s) wel degelijk in de bijbel staat beschreven.....

We lezen in de Qoraan:
*6 En toen Jezus, zoon van Maria, zeide: "O kinderen van Isral, Ik ben Allah's boodschapper voor u, datgene bevestigend wat vr mij in de Torah was, en een blijde tijding gevende van een boodschapper die na mij komen zal, zijn naam zal Ahmad zijn." En als hij tot hen komen zal met duidelijke bewijzen zullen zij zeggen: "Dit is louter bedrog." 
(sura As-Saff)*

----------


## selima.el.adel

[
Maar dat die christelijke fundos met hun aanpak makkelijk verder kunnen in Islam, dat geloof ik direct! Overigens zeur ik niet over de Islam, maar over moslims, en wat die met teksten doen. 

***En ik laat jou zien wat Christen gedaan hebben met de Bijbel en later kom ik nog met katholieke teksten. 

En dat laat ik je haarfijn zien door wat ik over je schrijf.
Verder antwoordt je vooral met scheldwoorden. Daar laat je dus mee zien, hoe je in elkaar zit. ()

***Vertel mij maar waar ik scheld!!! Of zal ik even al jou gescheld naar bovenhalen uit deze hele topic "Mohammed uit de bijbel" met de berichten van jou die je daarna geplaatst hebt

Verder is het mooi, dat je met dat Christus-verhaal komt. Ik weet niet op het klopt. Belangrijk voor het geloof vind ik het al helemaal niet. En wat het hier moet, dat snap ik ook al niet. 

***Hahahahaha je snapt het niet en weet niet of het klopt, en belangrijk voor het geloof is het al helemaal niet. Hahaha maar wat Adib je te melden heeft dat vind je wel belangrijk genoeg.
Puur bluf omdat het je uit komt, maar niet omdat je het snapt. Want als je mijn bericht al niet snapt, hoe kan je die van hem dan wel snapen, je bent wel erg doorzichtig Maarten.

[/B][/QUOTE]


Even theologie gedaan, even is hoelang??

En trouwens je leest niet goed ik ben niet weggelopen van de Christian college, ik ben weggestuurd, daar ik dus niet mijn mond wenste te houden. Zoals ik hier ook niet zal doen.

----------


## Maarten

Je leest niet goed: ik schreef niet dat je weggelopen was bij dat college, maar bij de christenen!
En ik snap de berichten allemaal. Alleen niet waarom je hier over de naam van Christus zeurt!

En jij niet schelden?: Hahahhaa.. in het ne stukje las ik weer hypocriet en mijn gezeur over de Islam, en ik zou gefrustreerd zijn, en ik beledig enkel, en de misleiding druipt van mijn teksten af. En ik sleep anderen mee om me niet schuldig te voelen. En ik ben niet eens een halve christen. En ik ben geen man van de waarheid.. In en stukje! Hahaha.. en llemaal onbeargumenteerd! Als ik dat doe, dan leg ik je harfijn uit waarom! Dt is het verschil tussen jou en mij! 

En die drie-eenheid! Daar gaf ik een komplete visie op! Daar reageerde je niet eens op. En nou zeuren dat ik kwaad was en verder niets? ( terwijl ik haarfijn uitleg, waarom jij niks van christendom snapt ook nog??)

Jij kritisch? Je lijkt een vuilnisbak geworden! (scheldwoord 1) Net zo erg als die Amerikaanse fundos! Ben je nog dezelfde als een half jaar geleden, of kreeg je de nick plus password van iemand anders?
Jij kritisch? Je bent al lang van alle kanten ingemaakt, en hebt het nog niet eens in de gaten! Van alle mensen met wie ik ooit over godsdienst sprak, ben jij gewoon een Geval! Tijd voor Wakker worden!! (als het je nog lukt om je uit je emotionele gevangenis los te rukken! Te gek voor woorden, die vervuiling bij jou. Hopeloos verstrikt. Gooi de godsdienst in een hoek, ga sporten, en koop een wiskundeboekje! Verandering van spijs doet eten!)

----------


## selima.el.adel

***Maarten verwijt mij te schelden, dit is een verdachtmakerij, en zal daarom even laten zien hier hoe hij stelselmatig reageert op mij, waardoor ik hem een hypocriet genoemd heb.

Goed, dat begint dus al meteen met een dikke leugen.

***dus ik ben een leugenaar!!

dat is die enorme puinbak, die sommige soennieten, waaronder Selima, voortdurend presenteren.

***word ik in een hokje gesplaatst.

om die idioterie bij die soennieten eens aan te pakken. Als dat schelden, 
dat kromme redeneren, dat negeren, dat insinueren, dat uit zijn verband rukken, 
de arrogantie, en alle andere ondeugden, die me ZWAAR Haram lijken,

***weer hokjes geest, arogantie, en ik zou haram bezig zijn, En waar heb ik mijn stuk gescholden, nergens

hoe je weer met Bijbelteksten staat te jongleren, dat is weer de grootst mogelijke onzin. Een goed voorbeeld van erudiet ogende Flauwe Kul.

***Ik jongleer niet, die teksten staan in de bijbel

Ook jij lijkt zo'n advocaat van de duivel.

***ik wordt vergeleken met de duivel

maar intussen lijk je aan aderverkalking te lijden!!

***krijg zelfs een ziekte naar mijn hoofd geslingerd

dat ik je er zelfs van verdenk, dat je de moslims hier zit te misleiden met je flauwe kul!

***ik ben dus een leugenaar, want een misleider is een leugenaar

De volgende Apekool bij Selima

***ach nou ja

Selima. Die maakt er echt een zooitje van

***zielig

Dit is gewoon bedrog. Afreageren. Jonge mensen proberen te misleiden over christendom. God, wat moet selima dat haten. Maar ik heb er geen goed woord voor over. Pure stemmingmakerij hier. Het lijkt er op dat die soennieten dit soort leugens gewoon nodig hebben om het hoofd boven water te houden. Een schande voor de Islam!

***soenieten zijn dus leugenaars, ik dus ook, en we zijn een schande voor de Islam, en ik/ we doen aan stemmingmakerij.

***Eerst zegt Maarten al het hier bovenstaande, en dan het onderstaande

Maar laat ik ook eens positief zijn, want dat verdient het ook. 
Selima schrijft met gedrevenheid, en zoekt een aantal dingen ook goed uit. Het moet mooi zijn om zoiets te maken. En die analogieen tussen Mozes en de profeet Mohammed, daar zullen moslims zeker blij mee zijn. Aanmerkingen heb ik altijd, maar Selima heeft hard gewerkt aan een goede bijdrage. (hoe onze meningen ook verschillen, en hoe hard onze geloofsstrijd ook kan zijn.)

***Triest hoor, eerst afkraken het stuk en vervolgens zoete broodjes bakken, je spreekt jezelf wel heel erg tegen in de topic.
Buiten het feit dat jij degene bent die scheld, niet ik, en daarom heb ik gezegt dat je hypocriet bent, en geen man van de waarheid.

----------


## Maarten

Al Jazeera,
ik laat zien dat jij slecht leest, en dat je je 1800 jaar vertelt!!
En jij vraagt, of dit lles is wat ik heb???
Er is niets meer over van je verhaal!!!..

Wou jij ok al discussiewonder van het jaar worden??

Ik snap cht niet, dat jullie jezelf hier z af zitten te zeiken! Waar is dat nou voor nodig man? Bij jullie is het polariseren belangrijker dan de waarheid over godsdienst! Nul punten van Allah hoor. Gillen zonder inhoud. En voor mij is het zo echt een makkie! Ik hoef niet eens veel te weten, om de rotzooi hier aan te tonen. Ik snap niet dat jullie je zo verlagen. Ga in godsnaam zinniger reageren, want ik lees de kwaliteit van de godsdienst ok aan zijn vruchten af!

----------


## selima.el.adel

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Je leest niet goed: ik schreef niet dat je weggelopen was bij dat college, maar bij de christenen!
> En ik snap de berichten allemaal. Alleen niet waarom je hier over de naam van Christus zeurt!
> 
> En jij niet schelden?: Hahahhaa.. in het ne stukje las ik weer hypocriet en mijn gezeur over de Islam, en ik zou gefrustreerd zijn, en ik beledig enkel, en de misleiding druipt van mijn teksten af. En ik sleep anderen mee om me niet schuldig te voelen. En ik ben niet eens een halve christen. En ik ben geen man van de waarheid.. In en stukje! Hahaha.. en llemaal onbeargumenteerd! Als ik dat doe, dan leg ik je harfijn uit waarom! Dt is het verschil tussen jou en mij! 
> 
> En die drie-eenheid! Daar gaf ik een komplete visie op! Daar reageerde je niet eens op. En nou zeuren dat ik kwaad was en verder niets? ( terwijl ik haarfijn uitleg, waarom jij niks van christendom snapt ook nog??)
> 
> Jij kritisch? Je lijkt een vuilnisbak geworden! (scheldwoord 1) Net zo erg als die Amerikaanse fundos! Ben je nog dezelfde als een half jaar geleden, of kreeg je de nick plus password van iemand anders?
> Jij kritisch? Je bent al lang van alle kanten ingemaakt, en hebt het nog niet eens in de gaten! Van alle mensen met wie ik ooit over godsdienst sprak, ben jij gewoon een Geval! Tijd voor Wakker worden!! (als het je nog lukt om je uit je emotionele gevangenis los te rukken! Te gek voor woorden, die vervuiling bij jou. Hopeloos verstrikt. Gooi de godsdienst in een hoek, ga sporten, en koop een wiskundeboekje! Verandering van spijs doet eten!)*



kortom je bent gewoon zielig, ik ingemaakt, wat dacht je van jezelf Maarten, de waarheid is moeilijk h, jongetje, daar worden kleine jongetjes boos van en gaan dan bleren en schelden.

----------


## Maarten

Ach Selima, ik was eerst nog tevreden over je stukje over Mohammed in de Bijbel. (de rest deugde niet.) Maar ik scheef al, dat ik er daarna iets kritischer naar ben gaan kijken. En toen bleef daar ook al niets van over! Veranderd van mening he?

En als je al mijn denigrerende opmerkingen uit hun context en uitleg rukt, dan zal het wel heel erg lijken ja.. Is dat jouw manier van waarheidsvinding? Hahahaha. Toonde je zo niet ook de ondeugdelijkheid van Nabil aan?? Hahahaha. Ga Wiskunde doen! Dat verlost jou eerder van je oogkleppen, dan de godsdienst!

----------


## selima.el.adel

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Ach Selima, ik was eerst nog tevreden over je stukje over Mohammed in de Bijbel. (de rest deugde niet.) Maar ik scheef al, dat ik er daarna iets kritischer naar ben gaan kijken. En toen bleef daar ook al niets van over! Veranderd van mening he?
> 
> ***ach ja veranderen en daar ben je o zo goed in h
> 
> En als je al mijn denigrerende opmerkingen uit hun context en uitleg rukt, dan zal het wel heel erg lijken ja.. 
> 
> ***ik ruk niets uit zijn context, iedereen kan het zien en lezen.
> 
> ...

----------


## Maarten

Verder reageer je al net zo min op mijn hele inhoudelijke kritiek op je stuk, als bij Adib. Kortom, wie zich hier verlaagt, is wel duidelijk. Jij gedraagt je gewoon als een soort godsdienstwaanzinnige. 

Hoog tijd, dat die soennieten een andere woordvoerdster gaan prijzen, voor die stroming aan zijn vruchten miskend wordt! Hahaha..

----------


## selima.el.adel

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Verder reageer je al net zo min op mijn hele inhoudelijke kritiek op je stuk, als bij Adib. Kortom, wie zich hier verlaagt, is wel duidelijk. Jij gedraagt je gewoon als een soort godsdienstwaanzinnige. 
> 
> Hoog tijd, dat die soennieten een andere woordvoerdster gaan prijzen, voor die stroming aan zijn vruchten miskend wordt! Hahaha..*



Zielepiet!!!!

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Verder reageer je al net zo min op mijn hele inhoudelijke kritiek op je stuk, als bij Adib. Kortom, wie zich hier verlaagt, is wel duidelijk. Jij gedraagt je gewoon als een soort godsdienstwaanzinnige. 
> 
> Hoog tijd, dat die soennieten een andere woordvoerdster gaan prijzen, voor die stroming aan zijn vruchten miskend wordt! Hahaha..*


Een eerlijke vraag; wie is er hier waanzinnig ? Wie valt er andersdenkenden aan ? Wie laat hier mensen niet in hun waarde ? 

Hypocriet van je; je zat te zeuren over aanvallen op Nabil, wat doe jij anders dan ? Een hoop gebakken lucht....

Beterschap

----------


## ALJazeera

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Al Jazeera,
> ik laat zien dat jij slecht leest, en dat je je 1800 jaar vertelt!!
> En jij vraagt, of dit lles is wat ik heb???
> Er is niets meer over van je verhaal!!!..
> 
> Wou jij ok al discussiewonder van het jaar worden??
> 
> Ik snap cht niet, dat jullie jezelf hier z af zitten te zeiken! Waar is dat nou voor nodig man? Bij jullie is het polariseren belangrijker dan de waarheid over godsdienst! Nul punten van Allah hoor. Gillen zonder inhoud. En voor mij is het zo echt een makkie! Ik hoef niet eens veel te weten, om de rotzooi hier aan te tonen. Ik snap niet dat jullie je zo verlagen. Ga in godsnaam zinniger reageren, want ik lees de kwaliteit van de godsdienst ok aan zijn vruchten af!*


KOM EENS MET INHOUDELIJKE ARGUMENTEN.........

het enige wat je hier doet is er helemaal omheen draaien............

----------


## ALJazeera

ok nu even een vraag aan je (kon geen nederlandse verzen zo een twee drie toveren dus gebruik ik de engelse versie):
_
John 14:16 "And I will pray the Father, and he shall give you another Comforter, that he may abide with you for ever" 

John 15:26 "But when the Comforter is come, whom I will send unto you from the Father, [even] the Spirit of truth, which proceedeth from the Father, he shall testify of me" 

John 14:26 "But the Comforter, [which is] the Holy Ghost, whom the Father will send in my name, he shall teach you all things, and bring all things to your remembrance, whatsoever I have said unto you." 

John 16:7-14 "Nevertheless I tell you the truth; It is expedient for you that I go away: for if I go not away, the Comforter will not come unto you; but if I depart, I will send him unto you. And when he is come, he will reprove the world of sin, and of righteousness, and of judgment: Of sin, because they believe not on me; Of righteousness, because I go to my Father, and ye see me no more; Of judgment, because the prince of this world is
judged. I have yet many things to say unto you, but ye cannot bear them now. Howbeit when he, the Spirit of truth, is come, he will guide you into all truth: for he shall not speak of himself; but whatsoever he shall hear, [that] shall he speak: and he will shew you things to come. He shall glorify me: for he shall receive of mine, and shall shew [it] unto you."
_
Wie is deze comforter of in het Grieks "Paraclete"??

----------


## Maarten

Al Jazeera, jij zit hier te beweren, dat Deuteronomium 33 op de Profeet kan slaan, terwijl het gaat over gebeurtenissen rond 1200 vor Christus, en de profeet van 600 n Christus is!

En jij zit nog te zeuren, dat ik ergens omheen zit te draaien! 
De tekst is volstrkt duidelijk! Er wordt Verleden Tijd gebruikt, en Voltooid Tegenwoordige tijd! Niet inhoudelijk zeg je?? Haha.. Dat argument is keihard, en ondergraaft je hle verhaal! Last van zaagsel of zo?

Helaas even geen tijd voor je comforter, maar ik geef wel even de online NL Bijbel:
http://www.coas.nl/bijbel/

Maar wel even dit, over heel iets anders.

De charme van moslims vind ik, dat ze de waarheid wel ergens in hun ziel hebben zitten. Dat voel je, en daarom mag ik ze. En velen hebben een zwak voor moslims, ondanks alle aversies en culturele kritiek. Degenen die veel met moslims omgaan, vinden het echt geen slechte mensen.

Maar qua waarheid over de wereld, en hoe dingen werken, en wat ellende veroorzaakt enz, vind ik ze echt heel erg soms. Alsof ze totaal geen kaas van wereldse waarheid gegeten hebben. Dat maakt het discussiren en argumenteren wel erg moeilijk hier hoor. Als je het nog niet eens over de feiten eens wordt, dan kun je het over de rest wel vergeten.
(maar bij jou ook. Ik bedoel, hoe vaak moet ik die verleden tijd uit deuteronomium nog noemen? Dat schiet niet op hoor!)

----------


## ALJazeera

Over deut ooit gehoord over een voorspelling.......

1 Dit nu is de zegen, met welken Mozes, de man Gods, de kinderen Israels gezegend heeft, voor zijn dood. 
2 Hij zeide dan: De HEERE is van Sinai gekomen, en is hunlieden opgegaan van Seir; Hij is blinkende verschenen van het gebergte Paran, en is aangekomen met tien duizenden der heiligen; tot Zijn rechterhand was een vurige wet aan hen. 
(deut. 33:1-2)

Dus wat jij beweert is dat dit alleen slaat op mozes.......nou zal je vertellen mozes in nog nooit geweest in Seir. Hij is nog nooit palestina in geweest, hij mocht er niet in toch............

maar goed dan zal ik het proberen te laten zien aan je via de nieuwe testament.........

_
16 En Ik zal den Vader bidden, en Hij zal u een anderen Trooster geven, opdat Hij bij u blijve in der eeuwigheid; 
17 Namelijk den Geest der waarheid, Welken de wereld niet kan ontvangen; want zij ziet Hem niet, en kent Hem niet; maar gij kent Hem; want Hij blijft bij ulieden, en zal in u zijn. 
(Johannes 14)_

Wie is deze Trooster.....?

de eigelijke woord die hier gebruikt was is Paraclete in het grieks ("Ho Parakletos"). Daarnij komt nog dat de griekse bijbel spreekt van Heilige Pneuma. de woord pneuma {pnyoo'-mah} is het Griekse woord voor de engelse woord "spirit." Er is in de gehele griekse versie geen enkel woord voor de woord "Ghost" of te wel in het nederlands geest. 

je zal zeggen wat is het verschil "spirit" of "ghost." Nou zal ik je vertellen. _
"Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world," 1 John 4:1-3:
_
de woord spirit moet hier vertaald worden met profeet. Zoals je zie de woord spirit betekent profeet. 

Dus de volgende vers:_
John 14:26 "But the Comforter, [which is] the Holy Ghost, whom the Father will send in my name, he shall teach you all things, and bring all things to your remembrance, whatsoever I have said unto you." 
_
heeft dus betrekking op een profeet en niet de heilige geest.
_
johannes 16-7: Doch Ik zeg u de waarheid: Het is u nut, dat Ik wegga; want indien Ik niet wegga, zo zal de Trooster tot u niet komen; maar indien Ik heenga, zo zal Ik Hem tot u zenden. 
_
Dus als Jezus bleef kon de Trooster niet komen. En dus als jij beweert dat de trooster de heilige geest is dan moet het zo zijn dat de heilige geest in jezus leven niet aanwezig zijn toch........
_
Lucas 1-35: En de engel, antwoordende, zeide tot haar: De Heilige Geest zal over u komen, en de kracht des Allerhoogsten zal u overschaduwen; daarom ook, dat Heilige, Dat uit u geboren zal worden, zal Gods Zoon genaamd worden. 

Lucas 2-26: En hem was een Goddelijke openbaring gedaan door den Heiligen Geest, dat hij den dood niet zien zoude, eer hij den Christus des Heeren zou zien._ 

kan je zo nog hele dosis met verzen uit de bijbel halen die bewijzen dat de helige geest al voor en tijdens het leven van jezus al aanwezig zijn. Dus zoals je ziet was de heilige geest al met Jezus, dus kan de bovengenoemde vers onmogelijk betrekking hebben op de heilige geest. Maar deze vers heeft betrekking op een profeet......

----------


## adib

Lieve Selima, Beste Maarten en Ridouan, Geachte Al-Jazeera,

Er is een oud Perzisch spreekwoord (Perzische spreekwoorden zijn altijd oud, ik weet ook niet waarom): "Als een woord u op de tong brandt, laat het branden..."

Ik kom net terug uit Berlijn en lees hoe mijn bijdrage de discussie laat ontsporen in een ordinaire viswijvenruzie tussen mensen die elkaars Heilige Schrift nauwelijks kennen en maar een zeer beperkt beeld hebben van elkaars geloofswereld.

Selima en Maarten: willen jullie elkaar nu bekeren of elkaar beter begrijpen?
In het eerste geval heeft dat wederzijdse gescheld weinig effect, in het tweede geval trouwens ook.
Willen jullie elkaar bekeren? Forget it! Hopeloos! Niet aan beginnen! Bekeren doe je niet op basis van argumenten, noch van gescheld.

Willen jullie elkaar beter begrijpen? Goed idee, maar stel dan eerst eens een moratorium in op discussie. Vergeet je eigen belangen eens voor pakweg een maand of zo.

Selima: leg eens uit aan Maarten waarom je de Islam prefereerde boven het Christendom. Wat trek je erin aan, wat stoot je erin af? Op grond waarvan heb je zoal je afwegingen gemaakt? (Maarten: je mag alleen begripsvragen stellen!)

Maarten: verklaar nu eens aan Selima waarom je Christelijke theologie studeert/studeerde, maar desondanks zo geinteresseerd bent in de Islam (dat blijkt wel). Waarom? Wat wil je nu precies weten? Waar komt die fascinatie vandaan? (Selima: je mag alleen begripsvragen stellen!)

Duidelijk zo? (Ik weet dat ik nu heel erg arrogant klink, maar zoals het nu gaat, gaat het niet)

Adib

----------


## Maarten

Ja, beetje arrogant ben je wel Adib. Ik hoef niemand te bekeren. Ik wil alleen weten hoe mensen dingen zien. Ik weet niet hoever mijn kennis gaat van Islam of Christendom, maar daar gaat het hier niet om. Hier gaat het om de kwaliteit van godsdienst-discussies! Ik kan namelijk wel heel goed bepalen wat larie is! En dat blijkt hier ook volop! 

En het zal me een zorg zijn of het de christelijke fundamentalisten zijn, die met hun misselijk makende methoden de ene onzin na de andere staan uit te kramen, of sommige Moslims, die dat al precies zo doen! En dt zet ik hier graag even neer! 

Er wordt hier gewoon de ene na de andere puinbak neer gezet, en op kritiek wordt helemaal niet gereageerd! Dit is gewoon het allerlaagste niveau, dat ik ooit in de godsdiensten ben tegen gekomen! Dit is nou precies wat al eeuwen lang de rotzooi maakt! 

Ik respecteer elke andere opvatting, maar respecteer geen enkele slechte methode! Groet!

(En Al Jazeera reageert maar steeds niet op de verleden tijd van de werkwoordsvorm in de tekst, dus wat moet je dan? Elders reageren, waar de reacties zinniger zijn! Sorry Al.)

----------


## ALJazeera

Over die verleden tijd wil ik u even op attanderen dat de vers geschreven is in het hebreeuws.....arabisch en hebreeuws lijken heel veel op elkaar in het arabisch gebruikt soms men de verleden tijd om iets te benadrukken, kan best zo zijn dat dit in het hebreeuws ook zo is.

dan nog even dit:

_11 Daarom is ulieden alle gezicht geworden als de woorden van een verzegeld boek, hetwelk men geeft aan een, die lezen kan, zeggende: Lees toch dit; en hij zegt: Ik kan niet, want het is verzegeld. 
12 Of men geeft het boek aan een, die niet lezen kan, zeggende: Lees toch dit; en hij zegt: Ik kan niet lezen. 
13 Want de Heere heeft gezegd: Daarom dat dit volk tot Mij nadert met zijn mond, en zij Mij met hun lippen eren, doch hun hart verre van Mij doen; en hun vreze, waarmede zij Mij vrezen, mensengeboden zijn, die hun geleerd zijn; 
(Jesaja 29 )
_

De eerste openbaring kreeg hij toen hij in de grot Hira was. Hij was alleen. De engel Gabril (as) zei tot hem: "lees". Mohammed (saaws) zei: 'ik kan niet lezen". Mohammed (saaws) wist niet dat toen hij dit zei, dat er een andere Bijbelse profetie vervuld werd; namelijk Jesaja 29:12

_Of het boek wordt gegeven aan iemand die niet lezen kan, terwijl men zegt: Lees dit eens; maar hij antwoord: Ik kan niet lezen
_
Met het boek wordt de openbaring van God bedoeld. De engel van God zei opnieuw: "Lees". Mohammed (saaws) zei weer: "Ik kan niet lezen". Voor de derde keer zei de engel Gabril (as) tegen Mohammed (saaws): "Lees voor! In de naam van jouw Heer, Die heeft geschapen". Toen begreep Mohammed (saaws) dat hij niet moest lezen, maar dat hij moest herhalen wat hij hoorde. Dus hij herhaalde:
*
"Lees voor! In de naam van jouw Heer, Die heeft geschapen. Hij heeft de mens geschapen van een bloedklomp. Lees voor! En jouw Heer is de Meest Edele. Degene Die onderwezen heeft met de pen. Hij heeft de mens onderwezen wat hij niet wist."
(Nederlandse vertaling van de Edele Koran, Soerah 96: Al-'Alaq (De Bloedklomp), aya 1 t/m 5) 
*
Dit waren de eerste vijf verzen (ayaat), geopenbaard aan de Zegel der Profeten: Mohammed (saaws), in de grot Hira.
Nadat de engel Gabril (as) had gesproken en was weggegaan, werd Mohammed (saaws) zeer bang en rende naar zijn vrouw Khadeejah (ra). Met angst vertelde Mohammed (saaws) wat hij had meegemaakt en hij was bang dat er iets fout met hem was, dat hij misschien bezeten zou zijn, dat hij een stem hoorde die zei dat hij moest lezen. Zijn vrouw Khadeejah (ra) zei: Allah weet wel wat Hij met jou doet. Jij bent aardig voor wezen en weduwen en je bent vriendelijk tegen alle mensen. Je doet veel aan liefdadigheid en je bent goed. Toen gingen ze naar een neef van Khadeejah (ra), Warrakah, een geerd lid onder de geleerden van het joodse en christelijke schrift. Warrakah was een christen, een Arabische christen. Toen hij het verhaal hoorde, zei hij dat Mohammed (saaws) een Boodschapper van Allah was, een profeet van Allah, gekozen voor de mensheid.

In de daarop volgende 23 jaar van zijn profetisch leven, werd de hele Koran geopenbaard. In fases, afhankelijk van de behoefte. Het is een Boek, bestaande en opgebouwd uit een soort van telegrammen. Dit is de manier hoe Allah (SWT) spreekt. Allah spreekt niet zoals: er was eens, of sprookjes over Baba het zwarte schaap, de wolf en het lam. De Edele Koran is niet zo. De Koran is een geconcentreerd Boek: "Qoel hoewallahoe ahad. Allahoe sammad. Lam jalid wa lam joelad. Walam jakoel la hoe koefoewan ahad". Vier verzen, en het hoofdstuk is compleet. Het is een oceaan. Nu begin je te denken wat daar staat. Een oceaan. Wat staat daar? 

*"Zeg: 'Hij is Allah, de Enige. Allah is de Enigste van Wie al het geschapene afhankelijk is. Hij heeft niet verwekt en is niet verwekt. En niet n is aan Hem gelijkwaardig'."*

En wat nog meer? Wat betekend dit alles? Het is zeer moeilijk. Je hebt toelichting nodig om alles goed te begrijpen. De Koran Kariem is een geconcentreerd Boek, bestaande uit 'telegrammen'. En in 23 jaar werd alles geopenbaard wat we nu in n Boek kunnen lezen: De Koran.


_
43 Daarom zeg Ik ulieden, dat het Koninkrijk Gods van u zal weggenomen worden, en een volk gegeven, dat zijn vruchten voortbrengt. 
(Matthus 21 )_

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door ALJazeera_ 
> *Over die verleden tijd wil ik u even op attanderen dat de vers geschreven is in het hebreeuws.....arabisch en hebreeuws lijken heel veel op elkaar in het arabisch gebruikt soms men de verleden tijd om iets te benadrukken, kan best zo zijn dat dit in het hebreeuws ook zo is.
> *


Een bloedlinke redenering Al-Jazeera! Op grond van de Duitse grammatica doe je immers ook geen uitspraken over de Nederlandse. Maar toevallig heb je wel gelijk. In zeldzame gevallen wordt de voltooide tijd in het Hebreeuws inderdaad gebruikt om een belofte of voorspelling te benadrukken. Een gebeurtenis in de toekomst wordt daarbij geformuleerd alsof hij al heeft plaatsgevonden, juist om de zekerheid ervan te benadrukken. Alle werkwoorden in Deut 33: 2 staan in een voltooide tijd.
Het leukste voorbeeld van dit gebruik komt uit een andere Semitische taal: het Oud Egyptisch (inderdaad: hiroglyfen). In beschrijvingen van veldslagen wordt steevast gemeld dat Farao op zijn tegenstanders afstormt en die tegenstanders zijn dan al gedood (alleen weten ze het nog niet).

Maar daarmee ben je er helaas nog niet.
Veel voorspellingen worden gewoon in de onvoltooide tijd weergegeven. Deut 28;41 bijvoorbeeld: Aan je kinderen zul je geen vreugde beleven, want zij zullen in ballingschap gaan.
Tweederde van alle Hebreeuwse werkwoorden in de Bijbel staan in een voltooide tijd en het overgrote deel daarvan betreft gewoon gebeurtenissen in het verleden. Het gebruik van zon tegendraadse constructie waarin de voltooide tijd voor de toekomst wordt gebruikt, kan ook alleen als uit de context hl duidelijk is dat het niet over het verleden kan gaan (zoals bij de aanstormende Farao). En Deut 33: 2 is nu niet bepaald wat je noemt een profetie volgens het boekje.
De tekst is het begin van een zegenwens die Musa uitspreekt over zijn volk, vlak voordat hij overlijdt. Die wens begint met het in herinnering roepen van Allahs machtige optreden:

De Heer is van de Sina gekomen
Uit Ser rees hij op
Van de Paranbergen af verscheen hij in luister

Dit is een voor de Bijbel vrij typisch klassiek parallellisme: er wordt driemaal hetzelfde gezegd op net iets andere manieren. Een vorm die Arabisch sprekenden toch bekend moet voorkomen.
Alle drie de locaties zijn trouwens bergen. De God van de Isralieten wordt ook gezien als een berggod door bijvoorbeeld de officieren uit Aram (1 Kon 20; 23) en n van de aanduidingen van deze God El Sjaddai, wat meestal vertaald wordt met de Almachtige, betekent oorspronkelijk God van de bergen.
Deut 33; 3-5 geven ook duidelijk aan dat hier sprake is van een korte samenvatting van de gebeurtenissen tot dusverre, niet van een voorspelling. Was het wl een voorspelling geweest, dan hadden de toehoorders er destijds geen hout van begrepen. Isral is daarvr ook zowel in Paran, Ser als bij de Sina geweest.
De (weinig verheffende) voorspellingen komen pas aan het slot van de zegen in Deut 33; 26-29.
Een vergelijkbaar parallellisme (een gebed) staat in Hab 3: 3 God kwam van Teman, de Heilige van de Paranberg en hier wordt gn voltooide tijd gebruikt.

Maar goed, dat alles maakt het nog niet onmogelijk dat hier tch een voorspelling wordt gepleegd al zijn er geen dwingende redenen om dat aan te nemen. Dan resten nog drie andere moeilijkheden:
1. De toewijzing van geografische namen uit de Bijbel aan vastomlijnde gebieden is een zeer riskante bezigheid. Niet alleen worden regios vaak alleen met hun bewoners aangeduid (en die kunnen verhuizen), het is nooit duidelijk of er een grote regio wordt bedoeld of bijvoorbeeld een deelgebied. Maar soms kan het wel: zo spreekt Musa bijvoorbeeld in Deut 1; 1 in een vlakte ten oosten van de Jordaan tussen Paran, Tofel, Laban, Chaserot, en Dizahab. Dat moeten dus hele kleine gebieden zijn, want vlaktes in Transjordani zijn niet groot. Wanneer Paran Mekka zou betekenen of het Arabisch schiereiland, dan lijkt dat ongeveer op de aanduiding: In de Transvaalbuurt, tussen Den Helder, Utrecht, de Haarlemmermeer en de duinen in.
2. In 1 Kon 11: 18 wordt de vluchtroute van ene Hadad beschreven: vanuit Midian, naar Paran, naar Egypte. Mekka ligt bepaald niet op de route.
3. Volgens Num 9; 15-23 en 10; 11-33 ligt Paran op drie dagmarsen van de berg Sina. Hoe hard je ook loopt. Tussen de Sinai en Mekka ligt ca 1200 km, 400 km per dag, 16,6 km/u. 24 uur hardlopen dus! (een normale militaire dagmars in de oudheid ligt op maximaal 40 km/dag: 8 uur lopen bij 5 km/uur)

De enige reden waarom wij denken dat Paran bij Mekka ligt is de volgende combinatie:
Gen 21; 18-21 uit de Bijbel waarin wordt beschreven hoe Hagar door Allah op een bron gewezen wordt en zo Ismal redt. Ismal gaat daarna in Paran wonen.
Quran 2; 125-127 waarin wordt beschreven dat Ibrahim en Ismal de Kaaba bouwen. Daarbij wordt ervan uit gegaan dat dit zich ook in de woonplaats van Ismal afspeelt.
De link is dan snel gelegd: Paran moet dus Mekka zijn.
Maar als je Joden of Christenen wilt overtuigen werkt dat dus niet.

Ser ligt trouwens volgens de meeste commentatoren ten zuidwesten van de Dode Zee. Als het rond Bethlehem zou liggen, konden de Isralieten er nooit tijdens het leven van Musa geweest zijn en dat zijn ze wl (Deut 2: 1 en 2: 8 bijv.). Ser kan dan ook niet slaan op de geboortegrond van Isa.

----------


## IBI

maarten je praat behhhhhh  :student:

----------


## Maarten

Hahahaha... Adib! Een indrukwekkend stukje. Een verademing, deze kwaliteit. Maar ik zal je geen complimenten doen, want dan gaat Selima weer bleren, dat ik dat ik irrelevante dingen prijs. Je bent hier wel in een oord aangeland hoor.. In deze puinbak wordt allah's waarheid verdedigd, nou... Maar laat ik ophouden. (sorry, ik begin me hier een soort oorlogsveteraan te voelen, in plaats van een gelaafde aan de moederborst van Allah's eeuwige waarheid..)

Verleden tijd in voorspellingen lijkt me inderdaad niet ongewoon. De ziener vertelt namelijk wat hij gezien heeft. En die ervaring daarvan is voorbij.

En plaatsnamen? Zelfs van huidige plaatsnamen is er verwarring over hoe plaatsen heten. om maar te zwijgen van dubbelen, herbouwingen op andere plaatsen e.a. En van duizenden jaren geleden? Daar kun je echt geen zekerheid aan ontlenen nee.. en dan de politieke redenen nog, om bepaalde gebeurtenissen in de plaats te claimen.. Kortom, over tal van historische plaatsen piekert men zich suf waar ze waren. De naam Paran lijkt me er ook een van dertien in een dozijn..

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door selima.el.adel_ 
> *"Iesa" Gelatiniseerd tot "Jezus":
> 
> De Heilige Qor'aan verwijst naar Jezus met de naam "Iesa", en deze naam wordt meer gebruikt dan enige andere titel, omdat dit zijn "Christelijke" naam was. In feite was zijn echte naam "Iesa" (Arabisch) of "Esau" (Hebreeuws) klassiek "Yeheshua", wat de christenen latiniseerden tot "Jezus".
> Noch de "J" noch de "S" in de naam "Jezus" kan worden teruggevonden in de originele taal. Zij worden niet aangetroffen in de Semitische talen.
> *


De naam Yehosua, Yoshua, Yeshu is dezelfde als die in de Nederlandse bijbel wordt weergegeven met Jozua(bet: redder). Volgens mij is het geen Esau.
Het is rst vergriekst tot Isous, dat is op zijn beurt gelatiniseerd tot Iesus.
De I is pas in de late oudheid of vroege middeleeuwen een J geworden, omdat men toen pas een onderscheid begon te maken tussen de uitspraak van de i als klinker en als medeklinker. In een aantal Europese talen is de s later een z geworden, wat ook met andere woorden is gebeurd: Jeruzalem of Jerusalem? Dat zal wel iets te maken hebben met uitspraak en klankwetten.

Adib

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Je bent hier wel in een oord aangeland hoor.. In deze puinbak wordt allah's waarheid verdedigd, nou... Maar laat ik ophouden. (sorry, ik begin me hier een soort oorlogsveteraan te voelen, in plaats van een gelaafde aan de moederborst van Allah's eeuwige waarheid..)
> *


OK ik heb het n keer beleefd geprobeerd, nu gaan we er hard tegenaan.
Maarten, jij wilt dat hier kritisch en inhoudelijk wordt gediscussieerd?
Dan moet je dat ook doen!
Dat betekent onder andere dat je je onthoudt van woorden als 'zeuren', 'idioterie', 'insinueren', 'puinbak', 'misleiden', 'flauwekul', 'last van zaagsel', van cynisme of (nog erger!) van enige discussie over iemands privleven. Wie hoe waar op school gezeten heeft en waarom daar is weggegaan doet niet ter zake. Het gaat om de argumenten.
In de wetenschappelijke wereld is het zelfs gebruikelijk om, ook wanneer je ab-so-luut zeker weet dat iemand zijn gegevens heeft vervalst, dat in publicaties af te doen met een beleefd: ' wij zijn er niet in geslaagd het beschreven experiment te reproduceren met dezelfde resultaten' of 'het is ons nog niet geheel duidelijk hoe de onderzoekers tot de gehanteerde aannamen zijn gekomen'.
Het betekent ook dat je anderen de tijd geeft om research te doen. Als Al-Jazeera op 5 mei een origineel argument te berde brengt en jij reageert daar twee dagen later op, ga je dus niet 5 dagen later al de nadruk leggen op de afwezigheid van een antwoord. Als ik de halve Hebreeuwse grammatica uit de boekenkast laat vallen ga je Selima ook niet meteen verwijten dat ze niet inhoudelijk reageert. Er is bovendien niemand die haar daartoe verplicht, misschien wacht ze wel af tot iemand anders de poten onder mijn stoel vandaan zaagt...
Dit is een discussiegroep, geen schoolklas met verplicht huiswerk.

Het werkt ook niet: door zo tegen de schenen van iedereen aan te schoppen zal niemand je ooit het achterste van zijn/haar tong willen laten zien. Van al die aanvallerigheid gaat iedereen veel te snel met de hakken in het zand. Ik ben het soms inhoudelijk met je eens, maar door de toon die je aanslaat wl ik het gewoon met je oneens zijn. Een duidelijk geval van Oltmans!

Adib

----------


## Maarten

Moejahid, de Vrijheid van godsdienst, is NIET de vrijheid om een beetje uit je NEK te kletsen over godsdienst!

Adib is hier een heel goed voorbeeld van kwaliteit over hoe je teksten aan pakt! Wie noemen dat VERDIEPING! Wij noemen dat Waarachtigheid! Wij noemen dat Nuchter en Kritisch zijn!

En Moslims die dar een Jihad tegen willen beginnen, die zorgen er voor dat de Islam over een paar honderd jaar een rokende puinhoop is! Oh nee, niet omdat ze aangevallen worden, maar omdat het van binnenuit rot! Wou je dit?? Zo niet, doe dan mee! 

Mij gaat het om de waarheid in de Islam, en nergens anders om!!
Ik heb net zo het land aan die lui, die de Islam een achterlijke godsdienst noemen, dan aan de moslims die de achterlijke elementen in hun godsdienst nog staan te steunen ook! To Hell with you! Tenzij je wakker wordt, en je hersens gaat gebruiken!

----------


## Maarten

Over de letter E. In Slavische talen wordt die uitgesproken als JE. Of er een historisch verband is, weet ik niet.

----------


## ALJazeera

zo te zien geeft Maarten de discussie op en probeert hij een uitweg te vinden....

----------


## Maarten

Adib, we leven op deze site niet in de Hemel. Ik begrijp heel goed dat je me een lesje Politieke en Verbale correctheid wil leren, maar jij draait hier nog niet zo lang mee he?
Jij denkt dat je er komt, met een inhoudelijk net verhaal? Ik ben benieuwd hoe ver je komt.

Ik heb hier al talloze nette verhalen neer gezet. Goede bespiegelingen, waar nogal wat moeite voor gedaan werd. Nou leer je hier eerst vrij snel, dat je om bergen rotzooi in de reacties heen moet, om toch weer te proberen op de inhoud terug te komen. Of op de kritiek die ik had.

Ik heb een tijd geprobeerd om gedetailleerd op negatieve reacties in te gaan, en om ze serieus te nemen, en tot een vergelijk te komen, maar dat zet totaal geen zoden aan de dijk. Velen blijken gewoon een partij te willen zeiken, en Thats it! Het is niet volgens hun leer, dus kut, klaar!

Een kleine bloemlezing uit de reacties: Ik ben een duivel, een misleider, een leugenaar, een verdraaier, een moslimhater, een kafir, een dwaaaaler, mijn moeder is een h.o.e.r., mijn zuster een weetikveel, enz.. En dat allemaal naar aanleiding van redelijk nette en doordachte stukjes. Dat schelden begint al vrij snel. Wie netjes blijft, dus zonder de bekende beschuldigingen en verdachtmakingen, die krijgt met mij geen enkel probleem, en krijgt altijd antwoord. Maar wie aperte onzin schrijft, die krijgt wel een stevige reactie.

Nou hebben ze erg de neiging hier, om goede kritiek volkomen te negeren, en maar gewoon door te gaan. De enige manier om nog een reactie te krijgen bleek na een tijdje: Beargumenteerd Schelden! Niet netjes, maar het wrkt tenminste! Sommigen moet je gewoon hard pakken, anders blijven ze gewoon aan de gang met de geromantiseerde onzin, of dat ongefundeerde fundamentalisme, zeker Selima en Chatoloog, (in mindere mate Ridouan.) Die verdienen het hartstikke om behoorlijk uit hun tent gelokt te worden. Die geven gewoon geen duimbreed toe, op welk vlak dan ook, nooit! S. en C. doen nooit iets met kritiek, of die nou van mij komt, of van iemand anders, en het maakt ook niet uit hoe ik het doe.
Dus ga ik er gewoon lekker tegenaan, en zeg wat ik denk, gezien mijn geschiedenis met hun.
Wel herinner je me er aan, dat dit voor anderen heel vervelend kan zijn.

Maar let jij eens even heel goed op, in deze site. Zie jij hier ooit een moslim, die een kritische opmerking over Islam maakt? Of over de praktijk er van? In de moslimlanden? Niets! Ik bedoel, zo normaal als het is om kritisch te zijn in de christelijke wereld, zo stil is het hier! Denk vooral niet dat die moslims een meerwaarde toekennen aan die kritische geest bij de christenen, want in veler ogen is christendom gewoon een klotegodsdienst, dus het zal wel dat daar kritiek is! Haha.. Die denken dat zelf niet nodig te hebben! In de islam is namelijk alles rozengeur en maneschijn! Het maakt echt niet uit hoor, waar je ze op attendeert: aperte fouten bij interpretaties van teksten, rotzooi in de moederlanden, de tegenstrijdige opvattingen en praktijken enz. Alle kritische opmerkingen richting Islam of de praktijk worden hier afgedaan als onwetendheid, aanval op de Islam, Nederlandse vooringenomenheid, dwaling enz! En 90% daarvan wort niet eens beargumenteerd, zodat je het mag uitzoeken wat ze vinden!
Ik zal het je z zeggen: de Islam is Geen achterlijke godsdienst! Maar de manier waarop ik de moslims er mee zie om gaan hier, en de kwaliteit van vele reacties, is dat heel vaak wl! Tijd voor goed onderwijs vind ik, en vooral voor fundamentele verdieping in de eigen godsdienst.

Je zou verwachten, dat de meer ontwikkelde moslims in Nederland hier wel wat bijleren, en meer oog krijgen voor wat er allemaal niet in orde is in de praktijk van de islam, en een tegenwicht gaan vormen tegen allerlei ondoordachtheid uit de moederlanden, maar het tegendeel lijkt me waar: De moslims verdedigen nog liever de grootst mogelijke onzin. En waarheid lijkt totaal ondergeschikt aan de strijd tot behoud van de culturele- en godsdienstige identiteit. En alles wat er in Nederland niet deugt, wordt fijn opgeteld, om zich tegen te kunnen afzetten. Dit religieuze ellebogenwerk is ook doodnormaal in de godsdienstdiscussies hier. Waarheid komt hier niet ver! En ligt nooit in het midden, haha.. Standaard is ook, luid gejuich, bij alles wat de Islam ten goede komt, of het nou waar is of niet! Vandaar dat ik er in dit topic nog eens goed tegenaan gegaan ben, maar het maakt eigenlijk geen donder uit wat je doet.

De kritische moslims hier zijn misschien wel nagenoeg verdwenen. De enige islam-kritiek (die was meteen stevig, en duurde maanden.) die kwam van een stel moslims, zoals Nabil, Alireza, VeGeTa, en nog een paar anderen, die de Hadith beschouwen als een stel onbetrouwbare bij elkaaar geraapte verzinsels, die volgens hen in feite zorgen voor grote vervuiling in de godsdienst, ofwel grote verwarring, die in praktijk zorgt voor allerlei achterlijkheid. En de argumentatie van die jongens, die was op behoorlijk niveau. Maar die werden echt afgemaakt, vind ik. Die waren nog veel harder dan ik, maar inhoudelijk waren ze erg goed te volgen, en heel begrijpelijk, en erg gezond kritisch. (vindt je mij al beledigend? Die moslims noemden chatoloog bijvoorbeeld chatolieg! En er zijn er wel meer, die vinden, dat het afgelopen moet zijn met die valse Nederlandse tolerantie voor allerlei rommel in de islam. Die zijn boos. Die vinden ons slap en hypocriet, omdat we christendom wel aan pakken, maar dezelfde onzin uit de islam wl pikken, zogenaamd uit respect!)

Maar wat er nou nog zit, is erg soennitisch, en ik vind het en groot propaganda-verhaal aan het worden. En ik leer niks meer van propaganda, en dat mooi-weer spelen. Ik hou van het onherbergzame terrein van de waarheid, die onberekenbare duivel, die altijd weer groter blijkt, dan wij betweterige mensen.

Liever dan te strijden tegen de dichtgemetselde forten, zit ik graag op de puinhopen van de waarheid een anders-gelovige aan te kijken met de vraag: Quo Vadis? Om dan te pogen de zin en de onzin van de brokstukken te bediscussiren, als mens, die niet meer weet dan hij weet. 
Maar die uithangborden van Koop uw Waarheid hier!, die pik ik niet van Bush, en ook niet van de moslims hier. Het stikt hier van de uithangborden, terwijl de binnenkant vaak nog gerenoveerd moet worden!

Jij wou behoorlijke interpretaties? Grammaticaal? Cultuur-historisch? Systematisch? Ik heb Ridouan geloof ik en keer het woord cultuurhistorisch heb zien gebruiken, maar verder lijkt hier elke neiging te ontbreken, om met die ogen naar Islam te kijken. De hoofdlijn hier lijkt te zijn: Er staat, wat je ongeveer denkt dat er staat, klaar!

En tot slot: De wereld van de moslims in Nederland is eigenlijk erg interessant, vanwege de interactie met westerse waarden en de verschillende inzichten en opvattingen bij moslims. Het lijkt me gewoon moeilijk voor ze. Er zijn heel wat conflicterende waarden en felle meningsverschillen en belangen. Maar daar lees je hier nauwelijks iets over. Het is stil!? Ik vind het net een soort cocon! Je zou heel wat discussie verwachten, maar die is er gewoon niet! En ik snap dat echt niet. Ik ben nog wel eens begonnen over wat heikele punten, maar die worden heel snel dichtgeplamuurd. Alsof men zich schaamt of zo.. Of men durft niet.. Of men vindt, dat je sommige dingen niet op internet zet. Of de illusie, dat je de islamitische eenheid doorbreekt door kritische geluiden. Ik bedoel, geen moslim ook, die hier zegt, dat hij geen 5x per dag bid he? Of eentje die een pilsje per avond drinkt. En nergens slaat iemand zijn vrouw he? Ik bedoel, het is hier allemaal Politiek Correct volgens de leer he? En de leer is ook allemaal koek en ei, terwijl er vele verschillen achter de schermen zijn. Ik vind dit allemaal uiterst gladgestreken en ongeloofwaardig. Ik denk hier ook niet meer lang door te gaan. Voel me bijna in Babylon!: God, geef me tenminste en moslim die waarachtig en kritisch met zijn godsdienst om gaat. Er zijn er nog enkelen die ik graag schrijf, maar ik moet geloof ik snel weg uit fundo-land.. Het is al net zo erg als bij de christelijke fundamentalisten in de US.

Geef graag een ding toe: Had ik Al Jazeera al na 2 dagen zitten aansporen? Dat is te kort. Maar hij negeerde gewoon mijn duidelijke verhaal over de werkwoords-tijdsvorm. Mijn geduld is een beetje op ja. Ga jij het maar verder doen. Bedankt voor de aandacht en succes

Ah.. ik zie Al Jazeera net: ik de discussie opgeven? ik zou zeggen, tel eens even op wat er nog over is van "Mohammed en de Bijbel". Niet veel dus! Maar die moslims gaan liever een partijtje over mij zeiken, dan dat ze mer aandragen over het verband tussen Mohammed en de Bijbel. Zo werkt dat hier. De waarheid in de Islam! Yes?..

----------


## Ridouan

Sommigen moet je gewoon hard pakken, anders blijven ze gewoon aan de gang met de geromantiseerde onzin, of dat ongefundeerde fundamentalisme, zeker Selima en Chatoloog, (in mindere mate Ridouan.) 

****
Wie is er nu een extremist ? Jij laat anderen niet eens in hun waarde.....Ik zeg voor de laatste keer, vooral voor Adib ( die overgens een mooie stijl van discusseren heeft en ook kan lezen )
De islam is een godsdienst en bekijk die godsdienst vanuit bronnen en niet wat "Een Koerd uit Duitseland doet" of "wat er in Marokko gebeurt" dit zijn moslims en geen islam....
Wat is volgens jouw fundementalisme ? En praat de volkskrant is 1 keer niet na....

Die verdienen het hartstikke om behoorlijk uit hun tent gelokt te worden.

*****
Je stond toch open voor hoe de islam keek naar bv. uithuwelijken.....? Wat hypocriet zeg....Weer eens geef je aan hoe je bent.....Gefrustreerd tot het bot en vooral zeer slecht voor gelicht....

Die geven gewoon geen duimbreed toe, op welk vlak dan ook, nooit! S. en C. doen nooit iets met kritiek, of die nou van mij komt, of van iemand anders, en het maakt ook niet uit hoe ik het doe. 

****
Wel, als Chatoloog of Selima een fout maken in de leer en er is een BRON voor,dan accepteren ze dit direct, als jij weer eens met je filosofische en ongefundeerde gedachten gaat strooien natuurlijk niet.....Wanneer geef jij eens iets toe ? Ik gaf een sahih hadieth en zette de isnaad er niet bij. Hier probeerde jij gelijk vies gebruik van te maken..... 
Ook beschuldig jij mij van leugens over bronnen, maar direct reageren ho maar....Dit al talloze keren bv. met de vis Lutia, nu over uithuwelijken en over de hadieth leer.....

Dus ga ik er gewoon lekker tegenaan, en zeg wat ik denk, gezien mijn geschiedenis met hun. 
Wel herinner je me er aan, dat dit voor anderen heel vervelend kan zijn. 

****
A.u.b man, wat zielig......Meende je t maar

Je liep zo te janken hoe anderen je noemde, kijk hoe je zgn. voorbeelden mij noemde ( Ve Ga Ta uitgezonderd ) en jij zelf.....Jankerd... :huil2:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:   :huil:

----------


## ALJazeera

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *Ah.. ik zie Al Jazeera net: ik de discussie opgeven? ik zou zeggen, tel eens even op wat er nog over is van "Mohammed en de Bijbel". Niet veel dus! Maar die moslims gaan liever een partijtje over mij zeiken, dan dat ze mer aandragen over het verband tussen Mohammed en de Bijbel. Zo werkt dat hier. De waarheid in de Islam! Yes?..*


Nee maar jij doet net zo hard mee, maar ok.....wat dacht je van om een op een te discusseren...kijken of je het dan nog redt......

keus is aan jou.........

Ik weet dat ik pas laat mee doe met de discussie...maar als je echt zeker van je zaak bent....

just you and me......

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Wie is er nu een extremist ? Jij laat anderen niet eens in hun waarde.....Ik zeg voor de laatste keer, vooral voor Adib ( die overgens een mooie stijl van discusseren heeft en ook kan lezen )
> De islam is een godsdienst en bekijk die godsdienst vanuit bronnen en niet wat "Een Koerd uit Duitseland doet" of "wat er in Marokko gebeurt" dit zijn moslims en geen islam....
> *


Ridouan,

Ik begrijp niet wat je precies bedoelt. Heb ik iemand niet in zijn waarde gelaten?

*dit zijn moslims en geen islam*

YES!!!

Adib

----------


## Maarten

Salaam Ridouan!

- Mensen in hun waarde laten betekent niet, dat je alles voor zoete koek slikt. En als iemand rotzooi produceert, en ik kan dat aantonen, dan zeg ik dat, punt. Noem jij dat extreem? Wij noemen dat kritisch. Tolerantie is ook niet een klakkeloos accepteren van alles, maar een positieve daad van acceptatie door een goed begrip van dingen. Je moet het Koren van het kaf scheiden, en niet proberen om een Brood te bakken van een mix van dat spul!

- Wat Fundamentalisme is, daar heb ik speciaal voor jou al eens een half topic over vol geschreven, en dat ga ik niet nog een keer doen.

- Wat Islam is, kun je niet beoordelen uit wat moslims doen. Maar helemaal uitvlakken kun je dat ook niet. Als moslims dingen doen, en zeggen dat te baseren op Islam, dan is dat toch onderdeel van Islam! Misschien dwalen ze wel, maar dat moet jij dan duidelijk kunnen aantonen. Kun je dat niet, dan is er dus ruimte voor verschillende opvattingen in de Islam, inclusief de opvatting die jij niet ziet zitten. Dat zit dan bij de leer in.

- Hierboven staat geen Hadith, waar jij de Isnaath niet van noemde. Je wijst waarschijnlijk naar het topic over de uithuwelijking. Maar daar heb jij niets gezegd over Sahih. Ook na mijn verzoek niet. En nu probeer je te zeggen, dat je wel gezegd hebt, dat de Hadith Sahih was, en enkel de Isnaath niet genoemd hebt?? En vindt ook nog dat ik een vies spelletje speel?? Hihi.

----------


## Maarten

Al Jazeera, wat is dit nou weer voor flauwe kul. Hier is het al lang een op een! Je hebt hier toch kilometers ruimte? Hier is helemaal geen groepsgesprek, waarbij je geremd wordt, omdat je anderen ook de ruimte moet geven. Ruimte zat hier. Als jij het hier niet redt, dan redt je dat in een prive-chat ook niet! Just you and me, schrijf je Larie!

De enige zinnige opmerking van jou hier, vond ik, dat ook de toekomst in verleden tijd uitgedrukt kan worden. Maar Adibs verweer, dat uit Deut 33 niet blijkt, dat dat het geval is, lijkt me echt steekhoudend. Maar als dat volgens jou wel zo is, dan moet je met iets aankomen! 

Intussen is er niet veel meer over van die Bijbelvergelijking. En als ik me vergis, dan schrijf maar, wat er volgens jou nog overeind staat. En als je nog meer argumenten of Bijbelteksten hebt, dan moet je die vooral neer zetten. 

Ik heb er absoluut niets tegen, dat zou blijken dat de komst van Mohammed al uit de Bijbel blijkt, maar wel tegen slechte methoden, om dat aan te tonen. Sterker nog, je haalt de islam eigenlijk naar beneden als je dat probeert. Dat wekt de indruk, dat slechte methoden normaal zijn in de islam.

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *
> 
> Ridouan,
> 
> Ik begrijp niet wat je precies bedoelt. Heb ik iemand niet in zijn waarde gelaten?
> 
> ***
> Nee, ik legde de link tussen jouw manier van discusseren en die van Maarten m.a.w jij discusseert op een goede en verantwoordde manier terwijl Maarten mensen niet in hun waarde laat.....
> ...



quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Geplaatst door Ridouan 
Wie is er nu een extremist ? Jij laat anderen niet eens in hun waarde.....Ik zeg voor de laatste keer, vooral voor Adib ( die overgens een mooie stijl van discusseren heeft en ook kan lezen ) 
De islam is een godsdienst en bekijk die godsdienst vanuit bronnen en niet wat "Een Koerd uit Duitseland doet" of "wat er in Marokko gebeurt" dit zijn moslims en geen islam.... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

***
Ik was onduidelijk ja.....Ik zeg dit voor jou Adib omdat jij net in de discussie kwam, dit om mn standpunt duidelijk te maken....
Ik volg bronnen mits betrouwbaar en niet de nukken,wensen en uitspattingen van mensen....

groeten !!!!

----------


## Ridouan

Salaam Ridouan! 

****
salaam Maarten...

- Mensen in hun waarde laten betekent niet, dat je alles voor zoete koek slikt. 

*****
Zeker niet,jij hebt zeker een recht op je mening, maar uit die dan wel op een verantwoorde manier....

En als iemand rotzooi produceert, en ik kan dat aantonen, dan zeg ik dat, punt. Noem jij dat extreem? 

****
Hoe jij je uit wel, bijv. bij de vis Lutia. Ik zei meerdere malen dat deze gedachtenkronkel geen basis heeft in de islam. Jij werd helemaal wild....Toen jij zgn. bewijs had, ging je helemaal los. Ik was een fundementalist, serpent...etc. Dit was een mening van een soeffie geleerde i.p.v dat er een aya of een hassan, hassan-sahih of sahih hadieth van was.....Dit is ook het probleem tussen ons met discussies. Ik accepteer als bewijs voor de ISLAM alleen bronnen. Terwijl jij naar moslim kijkt en ( terecht ) concludeert dat er veel mis is. Ik kijk alleen naar de bronnen omdat dit vanuit de islam verplicht is....

Wij noemen dat kritisch. Tolerantie is ook niet een klakkeloos accepteren van alles, maar een positieve daad van acceptatie door een goed begrip van dingen. Je moet het Koren van het kaf scheiden, en niet proberen om een Brood te bakken van een mix van dat spul! 

*****
Dit is jouw keuze,het gaat mij erover op de manier HOE jij dat doet. Jij laat zelf andersdenkenden niet in hun waarde, terwijl jij hierover loopt te klagen bij Adib. Jij noemt ook dat Nabiel etc. niet in hun waarde gelaten werden, deden zij dit wel ? Dit is voor jou geen issue zolang jij maar gelijk kan halen, ookal kloppen je stellingen niet...Qoute mij maar dat ik iemand uitscheld of over zn familie begin ( Ali Reza )..Dit kun je nooit daarom begreep ik jouw reactie niet. Ik heb jou weleens serpent genoemd of huichelaar, maar nooit doelbewust geprobeerd te kwetsen. Daar ben ik ook niet op uit...

- Wat Fundamentalisme is, daar heb ik speciaal voor jou al eens een half topic over vol geschreven, en dat ga ik niet nog een keer doen. 

***
Die term bestaat niet in de islam....Westerse of Volkskrant term...

- Wat Islam is, kun je niet beoordelen uit wat moslims doen. Maar helemaal uitvlakken kun je dat ook niet. Als moslims dingen doen, en zeggen dat te baseren op Islam, dan is dat toch onderdeel van Islam! 

****
Onze Profeet a.s.w.s heeft gezegd: "Elke innovatie is een dwaling en dwaling zal in het vuur zijn."

Deze waarschuwing slaat op het feit dat als mensen de islam iets toekennen wat er niet bijhoort dit fout is, maar ook eraf halen wat erbij hoort is fout. Beide zaken zijn zelfs haram.

in de Koran staat in hoofdstuk 5, vers 3:

.......Nu heb Ik uw godsdienst voor u vervolmaakt, Mijn gunst aan u voltooid en de Islam voor u als godsdienst gekozen. Maar wie door honger wordt gedwongen zonder dat hij tot de zonde is geneigd, voorzeker, Allah is Vergevensgezind, Genadevol.  

Als het geloof bij Allah s.w.t perfect is, wie zijn wij dan om het te veranderen ? Alles lag al vast voor de Profeet a.s.w.s storf...Hij zei bijvoorbeeld: "Volg de sunna van mij en van de rechtgeleidde khaliefen na mij."

Dit doen wij ook; bv is de Koran in boekvorm de sunna van de derde khalief Othman r.a etc.


Misschien dwalen ze wel, maar dat moet jij dan duidelijk kunnen aantonen. Kun je dat niet, dan is er dus ruimte voor verschillende opvattingen in de Islam, inclusief de opvatting die jij niet ziet zitten. Dat zit dan bij de leer in. 

*****
Ik zal het altijd proberen te doen....Maar als mensen iets niet willen zien, niet willen leren, niet openstaan en niet discusseren vanuit de bronnen...dan wordt t moeilijk. Dit zit duidelijk niet bij de leer in, die is duidelijk....

- Hierboven staat geen Hadith, waar jij de Isnaath niet van noemde. Je wijst waarschijnlijk naar het topic over de uithuwelijking. Maar daar heb jij niets gezegd over Sahih. Ook na mijn verzoek niet. En nu probeer je te zeggen, dat je wel gezegd hebt, dat de Hadith Sahih was, en enkel de Isnaath niet genoemd hebt?? En vindt ook nog dat ik een vies spelletje speel?? Hihi.

*****
Ik denk dat je het niet begrepen hebt...Jij wilt ten kostte van alles je gelijk halen. Op de hadieths die ik zette waar het duidelijk was dat dwang m.b.t het huwelijk verboden was ging je je gedachten loslaten en op deze hadieth probeerde jij je gelijk te halen omdat ik de kwalificatie niet neergezet had.....
Dit is sowieso het probleem met jou; jij kijkt alleen naar wat je wilt zien en hoe je t wil zien. Vergeet een ding nooit je discusseert met een moslim en voor ons tellen alleen de bronnen......

----------


## ALJazeera

De reden waarom ik dat zei is omdat je mijn andere reacties/vragen probeert te ontwijken of noog erger je reageert er helemaal niet een op in......enige waar je op gereageerd op hebt is die vers met die zogenaamde verleden tijd......

en dan beweer je dat er helemaal niets over is ...dat mohammed beschreven staat in de bijbel...

reageer hier dan op...of is dit weer flauwe kul.....??





> _Geplaatst door ALJazeera_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 16 En Ik zal den Vader bidden, en Hij zal u een anderen Trooster geven, opdat Hij bij u blijve in der eeuwigheid; 
> 17 Namelijk den Geest der waarheid, Welken de wereld niet kan ontvangen; want zij ziet Hem niet, en kent Hem niet; maar gij kent Hem; want Hij blijft bij ulieden, en zal in u zijn. 
> (Johannes 14)
> 
> Wie is deze Trooster.....?
> ...

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door ALJazeera_ 
> *reageer hier dan op...of is dit weer flauwe kul.....??
> *


Al-Jazeera voor de zekerheid geef ik hier jouw versie van het Parakleet-argument nog eens weer (hier boven door jouw al uitgelegd, maar ik wil zeker weten of ik je goed begrepen heb).
Het gaat om de volgende bijbelverzen:

Joh 14: 16 En Ik zal de Vader bidden en Hij zal u een andere Trooster geven om tot in eeuwigheid bij u te zijn, de Geest der waarheid ()
Joh 14: 26 maar de Trooster, de Heilige Geest, die de Vader zenden zal in mijn naam ()
Joh 15: 26 Wanneer de Trooster komt, die Ik u zenden zal van de Vader, de Geest der waarheid, die van de Vader uitgaat ()
Joh 16: 7 () Het is beter voor u, dat Ik heenga. Want indien Ik niet heenga, kan de Trooster niet tot u komen ()
1 Joh 2: 1 () En als iemand gezondigd heeft, wij hebben een voorspraak bij de Vader, Jezus Christus, de rechtvaardige; ()

De redenering loopt als volgt:
1. In de eerste drie hierboven aangehaalde bijbelteksten (uit Joh 14 en 15) wordt uitgelegd wie de Trooster is met behulp van het Griekse woord pneuma, geest.
2. Volgens 1 Joh 4: 1-3 Geliefden, vertrouwt niet iedere geest, maar beproeft de geesten, of zij uit God zijn; want vele valse profeten zijn in de wereld uitgegaan. Hieraan onderkent gij de Geest Gods: iedere geest die belijdt dat Jezus Christus in het vlees gekomen is, is uit God; en iedere geest die Jezus niet belijdt, is niet uit God. moet het woord geest gelezen worden als profeet en dus moet de Trooster ook een profeet zijn.
3. Volgens Joh 16: 7 (zie hierboven) kan de geest pas komen als Jezus weg is. Omdat uit allerlei teksten blijkt dat de Heilige Geest al vr Jezus actief was (Lc 1: 35 en Lc 2: 26 bijv.) moet de geest dus iets anders zijn dan de Heilige Geest, wat de interpretatie van pneuma als profeet ondersteunt.

Hoe origineel ook, er is op deze redenering wel wat af te dingen.
Pneuma (meervoud: pneumata) betekent lucht (vandaar: pneumatisch), (al of niet menselijke) geest, ziel, kwade geest (djinn), levenskracht of Heilige Geest (als aanduiding van n van de drie goddelijke personen, zoals Christenen dat zien). Het woord pneuma kan dus zowel spirit als ghost betekenen, voor de Engelssprekenden onder ons. Het heeft dus vele betekenissen en het wordt in het NT verkwistend gebruikt: het komt maar liefst 385 keer voor.
Het is nogal riskant om aan het woord pneuma de betekenis profeet te hechten, omdat het dus zeer vele andere verzen tot onzinnige tekst zou maken n omdat het Grieks een eigen woord heeft voor profeet: profts (meervoud: proftai). Het Grieks kan zich daarnaast ook bedienen van andere woorden voor andere functies: martus voor getuige, mathts voor leerling en aggelos voor boodschapper. Het kan dus alle nuances van het woord profeet nauwkeurig uitdrukken.
Zie bovendien de volgende verzen:

1 Cor 14: 32 En de pneumata der proftai zijn aan de proftai onderworpen, want God is geen God van wanorde ()
Eph 3: 5 () het geheimenis van Christus, dat ten tijde van vroegere geslachten niet bekend is geworden aan de kinderen der mensen, zoals het nu door de pneumata geopenbaard is aan de heiligen, zijn apostelen en proftai ()
Apoc 11: 10-11 En zij, die op de aarde wonen, zijn blijde en verheugd over hen en zullen elkander geschenken zenden, omdat deze twee proftai hen die op de aarde wonen, gepijnigd hadden. En na drie en een halve dag voer een pneuma uit God in hen, en zij gingen op hun voeten staan en grote vrees viel op die hen aanschouwden.

Daaruit blijkt dat er een duidelijk onderscheid werd gemaakt tussen pneuma en profts en dat de beide begrippen dus niet hetzelfde waren.
Uit de hierboven aangehaalde teksten blijkt ook hoe in het begin van de eerste eeuw werd gedacht over de functie van een pneuma in relatie tot een profts: een profeet werd (in de gunstige zin) bezeten of genspireerd door een geest en die geest was de eigenlijke motor achter de profetische gave. Dan wordt de tekst vertrouwt niet iedere geest, maar beproeft de geesten ineens een stuk logischer. Door het beproeven van de inspirerende geest kon de betreffende profeet worden getest. Het is dus niet waarschijnlijk dat beide woorden hetzelfde betekenen.
Dat Jezus in Joh 16: 7 aangeeft dat hijzelf eerst weg moet gaan voordat de geest kan komen, is niet noodzakelijk in tegenspraak met het gegeven dat diezelfde geest al eerder momenten van actie op aarde heeft beleefd. Het Grieks maakt eenvoudig geen onderscheid tussen een actie die nmalig is en een actie die een zekere regelmaat of voortdurendheid heeft. De tekst kan de Trooster niet tot u komen kan gelezen worden als kan de Trooster niet tot u (plegen te) komen maar evengoed als: kan de Trooster niet (nmalig/de volgende keer) tot u komen. De laatste lezing sluit helemaal niet uit dat de geest eerder of daarvr al incidenteel actief geweest is.

Dit is de lange versie van het Prarakleet-argument, maar er is ook een korte, die in deze discussiegroep nog niet aan de orde is geweest, en die luidt als volgt:

In de verzen die hierboven werden aangehaald is sprake van een Trooster of voorspraak en het woord dat daarnaar verwijst geeft de naam van Mohammed (vzmh) weer. Die redenering is voor Christenen niet meteen te volgen en we moeten er dus eerst voor naar de H. Quran:

61: 6: En toen Isa (Jezus) , zoon van Marjam (Maria) zei: O Isralieten, ik ben de gezant van God bij jullie om te bevestigen wat er van de Taura (Thora) voor mijn tijd al was en om het goede nieuws te verkondigen van een gezant die na mij zal komen en van wie de naam Ahmad zal zijn. () (vert: F. Leemhuis)

Ahmad betekent net als Muhammad de geprezene, de geloofde. In de H. Quran wordt Ahmad naast Muhammad gebruikt als alternatief voor de naam van de Profeet (vzmh).

Het Griekse woord dat in het NT wordt gebruikt voor Trooster is parakltos. Dit is een van oorsprong juridisch woord dat helper, assistent of advocaat betekent. Het komt ook buiten de Bijbel in die betekenis voor in Griekse teksten, bijvoorbeeld bij de Atheense advocaat Demosthenes (384-322 v.C.). Het wordt later ook gebruikt als aanduiding van een tussenpersoon, onderhandelaar of voorspreker. Zo wordt het in het NT ook vertaald.
Het lijkt erop dat al in de vroeg-Islamitische tijd dit woord door moslims anders gelezen werd, namelijk als perikleitos, wat veelgeprezen betekent. Dit woord komt niet in de bijbel voor, maar wel daarbuiten in Griekse teksten, bijvoorbeeld bij de Alexandrijnse dichter Theocritus (3e eeuw v.C.).
Beide woorden leken meer op elkaar dan je zou vermoeden. Het Grieks had rond de eerste eeuw namelijk al last van een verschijnsel dat iotacisme heet. Dit duidt de neiging aan om de ta, de upsilon en alle diphtongen met een iota erin als iota (i) uit te spreken. Beide woorden klonken destijds dus respectievelijk als paraklitos en periklitos.
Als in de bovenstaande bijbelteksten perikleitos gelezen wordt, dan kunnen zij allemaal, behalve de laatste, worden opgevat als een voorspelling van de komst van Mohammed (vzmh).

Helaas komt de lezing perikleitos in geen enkel handschrift voor dat is gebruikt bij de tekstkritische edities van het NT. Dat betekent dat er tot in de 4e eeuw n.C. geen handschriften bekend zijn met die lezing. De herkomst van de lezing perikleitos is dus f te wijten aan een schrijffout van later datum, f aan een Arabier die slecht Grieks sprak.

De klassieke Christelijke interpretatie van de komst van de parakleet zijn trouwens de gebeurtenissen die in Hand 2: 1-4 beschreven worden. Jezus is dan al weg en zijn volgelingen hebben een ervaring die hen er kennelijk van overtuigd dat de hen beloofde pneuma zich van hen meester maakte.

Adib

----------


## Maarten

"ik kom net kijken" heeft die man bij zijn nick staan.. hahaha..

----------


## ALJazeera

ik zie nog steeds geen reactie van je op deze verzen hierboven....

Geef je het op......???

 :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door ALJazeera_ 
> *ik zie nog steeds geen reactie van je op deze verzen hierboven....*


Ik ben het even kwijt: welke verzen bedoel je nu?

Adib

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *"ik kom net kijken" heeft die man bij zijn nick staan.. hahaha..*


Kom Maarten, niet zo triomfantelijk!
Ik heb ook drie avonden aan mijn antwoord gewerkt, gun Al-Jazeera de tijd. Hij kent zijn Pappenheimers goed genoeg, dus ik verwacht niet anders dan een gedegen antwoord (of een nieuwe vraag natuurlijk).

Adib

----------


## Joesoef

Hmmm.

Ik denk (maar dat is mijn interpretatie) dat Maarten op jou doelt Adlib. Je komt net kijken, plaatst een posting betreffende correct vertalen, en het is meteen stil. Ik wou dat er meer mensen zo goed hun huiswerk maakten.


Grtn en zo, Joesoef.

----------


## selima.el.adel

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Hmmm.
> 
> Ik denk (maar dat is mijn interpretatie) dat Maarten op jou doelt Adlib. Je komt net kijken, plaatst een posting betreffende correct vertalen, en het is meteen stil. Ik wou dat er meer mensen zo goed hun huiswerk maakten.
> 
> 
> Grtn en zo, Joesoef.*



Ach daar hebben we spuit elf weer, die net uit de luiers is!!!

----------


## Joesoef

Dag Selima,

Alles goed voor de rest?. Excuseer me dat ik niet meer aan dit soort onzinnige kwetserij mee doe. Zou jij ook niet moeten doen. Verdiep je liever in het stukje van Adlib. Zijn bijdrage over de vermeende vertaling is zeer interresant.


Grtn,
Yousef.

----------


## selima.el.adel

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Dag Selima,
> 
> Alles goed voor de rest?
> 
> ***ga ik niet eens op in dat is mijn priv, en die wens ik zeker niet met jou te delen!!!
> 
> Excuseer me dat ik niet meer aan dit soort onzinnige kwetserij mee doe. Zou jij ook niet moeten doen.
> 
> ...


***Ach en lees jij dan maar eens eventjes het stuk "de vele bijbel versies", of lees je alleen maar wat je wilt lezen, omdat het jou zo uit komt als je het zo interessant vindt wat Adib schrijft reageer dan, of snap je het stuk niet

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Hmmm.
> 
> Ik denk (maar dat is mijn interpretatie) dat Maarten op jou doelt Adlib. Je komt net kijken, plaatst een posting betreffende correct vertalen, en het is meteen stil. Ik wou dat er meer mensen zo goed hun huiswerk maakten.
> Grtn en zo, Joesoef.*


RIGHT TO THE POINT!!!
Voortreffelijk werk bij Adib!
(hij is ook de enige met "ik kom net kijken" bij zijn nick..)
Joesoef, jij snapt tenminste wat.

Al, misschien bedoelde je mij, maar ik lig wat achter in dit topic.

En wat onze "Bloem der Schepping" hiet presteert?? Negeert het goede werk van Adib helemaal, roept meteen "spuit elf" en "luiers" naar Joesoef, negeert diens klacht daar over, en beschuldigt Joesoef meteen, dat hij degene is, die scheldt!
Adembenemend !...hahaha..
Zit je van onderen vast in de Hel, of wat is dit voor gekrijs, Selima??!
Je pretendeert toch zo veel van de Bijbel te weten? Nou, hier ligt Vt huiswerk voor je! (je eigen topic nota bene! Wordt het niet eens tijd, dat jij inhoudelijk gaat reageren??? Of moeten we wachten, totdat het Beest eindelijk is uitgeraasd? Wat een smeerboel!)

----------


## selima.el.adel

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *
> RIGHT TO THE POINT!!!
> Voortreffelijk werk bij Adib!
> (hij is ook de enige met "ik kom net kijken" bij zijn nick..)
> Joesoef, jij snapt tenminste wat.
> 
> Al, misschien bedoelde je mij, maar ik lig wat achter in dit topic.
> 
> ...


Zelden reageer ik op mensen die beledigend zijn dat zou jij nu toch wel eens moeten weten zo langzamerhand, en ga nu niet net doen, zieligerd die je bent, alsof jij niet weet dat yoesoefje mij in het verleden meerdere malen beledigd heeft, want dat kan Adib nooit weten omdat helaaaaaaaas al die topics niet meer te openen zijn of weg.
Maar jij bent nog het ergste, eerst was het ridouan en nu zijn chataloog en ik aan de beurt en is ridouan het ineens in mindere mate. Je bent een heuse intrigant.
 :melig:  ik wordt er alleen maar lacherig van.

doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Chatoloog

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *"ik kom net kijken" heeft die man bij zijn nick staan.. hahaha..*


Hahahahha

Volgens mij weet jij niet eens hoe het hier op het prikbord aangaat als jij je aanmeldt

namelijk als je niks onde je nick zet dat automatisch bij de eerste berichten 'ik kom net kijen' wordt geplaats en daarna ''prikborder in opleiding' enz enz......






p.s heb je weer iemand nabil gevonden om bij te slijmen. Ikz ou zeggen geniet. Groei Bloei Knoei  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Maarten

Ik weet exct hoe dat werkt Chatoloog!
En iederen die het ooit veranderd heeft, zoals jij en ik, die weet DUS hoe dat werkt!
Chatoloog meent weer eens iets unieks te weten, hahaha..

En inhoudelijk lees je bij Ch. weer niks natuurlijk!
CHATOLEEG bedoel je! "Niks om over te chatten!" Nooit! Heel toepasselijk! Al driekwart jaar speel je hier de Zeikoloog.
Smeer die bovenkamer eens man!

En zie jij de kwaliteit bij Adib niet eens, Chato? 
Adib zegt er 3 dagen aan gewerkt te hebben, en ik geloof dat graag!

Dit is nou precies het soort kwaliteit van waarheidsvinding, waar het moslims zoals jij totaal aan ontbreekt! Precies dar gaan die Fundo's de mist in! En dt is wat de ellende van eeuwen veroorzaakt bij de toepasing en de interpretaties van de gosdsdienst bij moslims! 
En darom weten de Fundo's het niet meer, zodra het iets moeilijker wordt, en verwijzen ze naar "de Geleerden", of smijten met Aya's die ze niet goed begrijpen, en gaan dan weer roepen hoe fantastisch de koran geopenbaard werd! Meer Kunnen die Fundo's niet.. 
Dwling noemen wij dat!! Ongefundeerd rondfucken met de universele waarheid, die tien keer te groot voor de Fundo's is!

Probeer wat te leren van de methode van Adib, chatoloog! 
Ik weet niet of Adib gelijk heeft, net zo min als ik dat van Nabil kan zeggen, maar hun methoden leiden in elk geval naar het licht!

----------


## Maarten

Selima, jij bent degene hier, die begint met modder gooien.

Je bent ook degene hier, die nagenoeg geen nkele inhoudelijke reactie geeft op lles wat er in jouw eigen topic gezegd wordt!
Je stellingen worden overladen met kritiek, en jij geeft geen krimp?

En wat doe je wl? Een beetje zeuren over Joesoef's opmerkingen in vervlogen topic's?? 
Jij doet werkelijk niks, om je eigen topic een beetje kwaliteit te geven!

En in je andere topics doe je dit al net zo! Mij is zonneklaar, dat jij enkel frustraties wenst af te reageren, en de moslims wil opzetten tegen christendom! Hen bevestigen in wat ze al denken te weten! En het maakt je niet uit hoeveel leugens en halve waarheden je daar voor uit de kast moet rukken! Al maanden doe je dat.
Zielig, noem ik dat!

Ik vermoed, dat je hele goede kritiek op de christelijke wereld gehad hebt, maar dat je daarmee geen poot aan de grond kreeg. Ik wel! En ik veeg de vloer aan met al die rommel bij de christenen! Maar intussen heb ik het enorme belang van de christelijke leer wel begrepen. Jij niet.
Maar ik heb misschien makkelijk praten. Ik heb namelijk nooit onder het juk van die christelijke rommel hoeven leven. Die dwang bij de gereformeerden, ken ik alleen uit de verhalen.

Er is nog steeds zat kritiek mogelijk op de christelijke wereld. Maar waar jij mee aan komt, dat is gewoon een karikatuur! Een echo van je vele frustraties van vroeger! Een nasleep van je verbeten strijd.. Maar daar leert niemand wat van.

Het grootste deel van de christenen hier is overigens katholiek. En nog meer zijn eigenlijk christelijk/humanistisch. Jouw kritiek gaat vooral over oude toestanden bij de gereformerden, en mogelijk bij de Anglicanen.. Het zegt me echt totaal niks. En ik vind, dat je de moslims er mee zit te misleiden!

----------


## ALJazeera

he maarten

ik heb nog steeds geen reactie gehoord van je.......???

je probeert er alleen maar om heen te draaien.......

geef eens antwoord op deze vragen, je probeert wel de islam te bekritiseren, maar als wij jouw geloof bekritiseren dan probeer je erom heen te draaien en te roepen fundos dit fundo`s dat.........


geef eens antwoord op de onderstaande vraag.............. 





> _Geplaatst door ALJazeera_ 
> *ok nu even een vraag aan je (kon geen nederlandse verzen zo een twee drie toveren dus gebruik ik de engelse versie):
> 
> John 14:16 "And I will pray the Father, and he shall give you another Comforter, that he may abide with you for ever" 
> 
> John 15:26 "But when the Comforter is come, whom I will send unto you from the Father, [even] the Spirit of truth, which proceedeth from the Father, he shall testify of me" 
> 
> John 14:26 "But the Comforter, [which is] the Holy Ghost, whom the Father will send in my name, he shall teach you all things, and bring all things to your remembrance, whatsoever I have said unto you." 
> 
> ...

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_ 
> *"ik kom net kijken" heeft die man bij zijn nick staan.. hahaha..*


Oeps! Ik heb iets te snel gereageerd geloof ik.
Ik was er van overtuigd dat bovenstaand citaat computertaal was en zoiets betekende als "Adib ('ik kom net kijken') heeft Al-Jazeera ('die man') in zijn hemd gezet (bij zijn nick staan')" Leek me ook typisch een opmerking die Maarten kon maken en omdat ik dat iets te triomfantelijk vond, schreef ik mijn reactie.
De daarop volgende discussie was zr verhelderend. Ik weet nu wl wat een 'nick' is.
Excuus!

Adib 'ik kom net kijken' Sjadi

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door ALJazeera_ 
> * (...) ik heb nog steeds geen reactie gehoord van je (...) geef eens antwoord op de onderstaande vraag..............*


Al-Jazeera, ik vermoed dat je een gedeelte van de discussie over het hoofd gezien hebt (mijn stukje op pagina 5, gedateerd 17 mei).

Adib

----------


## ALJazeera

ik heb jouw reactie wel gezien, maar heb nog steeds geen antwoord gekregen van maarten zelf......die beweerd namelijk dat er niets over is van deze discussie.....????

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door ALJazeera_ 
> *ik heb jouw reactie wel gezien, maar heb nog steeds geen antwoord gekregen van maarten zelf......die beweerd namelijk dat er niets over is van deze discussie.....????*


Hm... Misschien een goed moment om even samen te vatten waar we nu staan in de discussie.
Op de bijdragen van jouw en Selima (Hooglied, Paran en Parakleet) is al gereageerd.
Volgens mij is het enige waarop noch Maarten noch ik noch iemand anders tot nu toe gereageerd heeft de bijbelverzen uit Jesaja 29.

Als dat klopt dan wachten de reacties over het Hooglied, Paran en de Parakleet op een tegenreactie; en de bijdrage over de Jesajaverzen wacht nog op een reactie.
De discussie is dus nog lang niet dood.

Is dit een min of meer correcte weergave van de stand van zaken?

Adib

----------


## Maarten

Ik lig helaas wat veel achter door de drukte overal. Maar even snel. Ik heb echt geen tijd om het na te zoeken. Maar is de comforter niet Christus? Of de Heilige geest?
En als het Mohammed zou kunnen zijn, zijn er dan aanwijzingen dat hij ook bedoeld is? Die zie ik namelijk niet. Graag laat ik me uit de droom helpen.
Al-Jazeera, waarom zou het Mohammed kunnen zijn, en waarom is dat aannemelijk? Ik voel me even een beetje dom, maar ik zie het niet.

----------


## Malcolm_X

even kort heb niet zo veel tijd...de comforter is niet jezus...omdat jezus zelf heeft gezegd dat als hij nie weggaat de comforter niet kan komen, de heilige geest kan het ook niet zijn want hij was er al voor en tijdens het leven van jezus...dus kan hij het ook niet zijn.....

maar je houdt nog wat van me te goed.....

 :melig2:

----------


## Malcolm_X

> _Geplaatst door ALJazeera_ 
> *
> 
> 16 En Ik zal den Vader bidden, en Hij zal u een anderen Trooster geven, opdat Hij bij u blijve in der eeuwigheid; 
> 17 Namelijk den Geest der waarheid, Welken de wereld niet kan ontvangen; want zij ziet Hem niet, en kent Hem niet; maar gij kent Hem; want Hij blijft bij ulieden, en zal in u zijn. 
> (Johannes 14)
> 
> Wie is deze Trooster.....?
> 
> ...


aangezien ALjazeera al het en en ander heeft uitgelegd, zal ik dat zelf niet meer doen, maar proberen verder te gaan waar hij gebleven is.....

*
wie is deze Paraclete/Comforter/trootser hoe je het noemen wilt dan??*

even terug naar de vers:_
7 Doch Ik zeg u de waarheid: Het is u nut, dat Ik wegga; want indien Ik niet wegga, zo zal de Trooster tot u niet komen; maar indien Ik heenga, zo zal Ik Hem tot u zenden. 
8 En Die gekomen zijnde, zal de wereld overtuigen van zonde, en van gerechtigheid, en van oordeel: 
9 Van zonde, omdat zij in Mij niet geloven; 
10 En van gerechtigheid, omdat Ik tot Mijn Vader heenga, en gij zult Mij niet meer zien; 
11 En van oordeel, omdat de overste dezer wereld geoordeeld is. 
12 Nog vele dingen heb Ik u te zeggen, doch gij kunt die nu niet dragen. 
13 Maar wanneer Die zal gekomen zijn, namelijk de Geest der waarheid, Hij zal u in al de waarheid leiden; want Hij zal van Zichzelven niet spreken, maar zo wat Hij zal gehoord hebben, zal Hij spreken, en de toekomende dingen zal Hij u verkondigen. 
(johannes 16:7-14 )_

zoals Aljazeera al heft proberen uit te leggen wordt er met geest der waarheid profeet bedoeld....

[i]....Hij zal u in al de waarheid leiden..[i/] Zoals je volgens mij al weet is de islam een hele levenswijze , niet alleen en godsdienst maar ook een hele levenswijze, voor elke dagelijkse bezigheid, zoals werk, slapen, eten, toilet gaan etc...heeft de profeet(saws) wel een het andere gezegd, hoe je bijvoorbeeld naar toilet moet gaan, wat te zeggen als je toilet te gaan etc..dus hij heeft ons geleid in de gehele waarheid.....een hele manier van leven

_...want Hij zal van Zichzelven niet spreken, maar zo wat Hij zal gehoord hebben , zal Hij spreken, ..._
*2. Uw metgezel(Mohammed) is noch afgedwaald noch afgeweken, 
3. Noch spreekt hij naar eigen begeerte. 
4. Het is slechts de Openbaring die wordt nedergezonden. 
(surah an Najm)*
zoals je weet openbaarde God via Gabriel de qoraan aan Mohammed. De profeet spreekte niet namens zichzelf , maar namens God....

Tot slot een niet onbelangerijke gedeelte van de vers...:
_...Die zal Mij verheerlijken; want Hij zal het uit het Mijne nemen, en zal het u verkondigen...._ dit zijn de woorden van Jezus, dus hij zal Jezus verheerlijken, even kijken wat de Profeet(saws) heeft gezegd over Jezus....:
*
45. Toen de engelen zeiden: "O, Maria, waarlijk, Allah geeft u blijde tijding door Zijn woord: Zijn naam zal zijn: de Messias, Jezus, zoon van Maria, geerd in deze wereld en in de volgende en hij zal tot hen behoren die in Gods nabijheid zijn. 
46. En hij zal tot het volk spreken in de wieg en op middelbare leeftijd en hij zal n der rechtvaardigen zijn." 
47. Zij zeide: "Heer, hoe zal ik een zoon hebben, daar geen man mij heeft benaderd?" Hij zeide: "Zo schept Allah, wat Hij wil. Wanneer Hij iets beslist, zegt Hij daartoe slechts: "Wees" en het wordt. 
48. "En Hij zal hem het Boek (de goddelijke Wet) en de Wijsheid en de Torah en het Evangelie onderwijzen." 
49. En hij zal een boodschapper voor de kinderen Israls zijn. "Ik kom tot u met een teken van uw Heer; ik zal u uit klei de vorm van een vogel maken, dan adem ik daarin en hij zal een vogel worden, door Allah's gebod. En ik genees de blinden en de melaatsen en doe de doden herleven en ik deel u mede, wat gij zult eten en wat gij in uw huizen zult opslaan. Voorzeker, daarin is voor u een teken, indien gij gelovigen zijt." 
50. Ik kom tot u met een teken van uw Heer bevestigende wat vr mij was, namelijk, de Torah en om u iets, van wat u was verboden toe te staan; vreest daarom Allah en gehoorzaamt mij. 
(surah al imraan)*




ZO tot slot nog de vraag welke Profeet na Jezus, past beter in deze vers dan de Heilige Profeet Mohammed(saws).....???

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Malcolm_X_ 
> *zoals Aljazeera al heft proberen uit te leggen wordt er met geest der waarheid profeet bedoeld....*


En zoals Adib al daarop heeft geantwoord:

De redenering loopt als volgt: 
1. In Joh 14; 16 en Joh 14; 26 en Joh 15;26 wordt uitgelegd dat er een Trooster komt. Wie dat is, wordt met behulp van het Griekse woord pneuma, geest uitgelegd.
2. Als je 1 Joh 4: 1-3 leest: Geliefden, vertrouwt niet iedere geest, maar beproeft de geesten, of zij uit God zijn; want vele valse profeten zijn in de wereld uitgegaan. Hieraan onderkent gij de Geest Gods: iedere geest die belijdt dat Jezus Christus in het vlees gekomen is, is uit God; en iedere geest die Jezus niet belijdt, is niet uit God. Dan zou je tot de conclusie komen dat het woord geest gelezen moet worden als profeet. Dan moet dus de Trooster ook een profeet zijn.
3. Volgens Joh 16: 7 kan de geest pas komen als Jezus weg is. Omdat uit allerlei teksten blijkt dat de Heilige Geest al vr Jezus actief was (Lc 1: 35 en Lc 2: 26 bijv.) moet de geest dus iets anders zijn dan de Heilige Geest. Dat ondersteunt de interpretatie van pneuma als profeet.

Hoe origineel ook, er is op deze redenering wel wat af te dingen.
Pneuma (meervoud: pneumata) betekent lucht (vandaar: pneumatisch), (al of niet menselijke) geest, ziel, kwade geest (djinn), levenskracht of Heilige Geest (als aanduiding van n van de drie goddelijke personen, zoals Christenen dat zien).
Het woord pneuma kan dus zowel spirit als ghost betekenen, voor de Engelssprekenden onder ons. Het heeft dus vele betekenissen en het wordt in het NT verkwistend gebruikt: het komt maar liefst 385 keer voor.
Het is nogal riskant om aan het woord pneuma de betekenis profeet te hechten, omdat het dus zeer vele andere verzen tot onzinnige tekst zou maken n omdat het Grieks een eigen woord heeft voor profeet: profts (meervoud: proftai). Het Grieks kan zich daarnaast ook bedienen van andere woorden voor andere functies: martus voor getuige, mathts voor leerling en aggelos voor boodschapper. Het kan dus alle nuances van het woord profeet nauwkeurig uitdrukken.

Zie bovendien de volgende verzen:

1 Cor 14: 32 En de pneumata der proftai zijn aan de proftai onderworpen, want God is geen God van wanorde () 
Eph 3: 5 () het geheimenis van Christus, dat ten tijde van vroegere geslachten niet bekend is geworden aan de kinderen der mensen, zoals het nu door de pneumata geopenbaard is aan de heiligen, zijn apostelen en proftai () 
Apoc 11: 10-11 En zij, die op de aarde wonen, zijn blijde en verheugd over hen en zullen elkander geschenken zenden, omdat deze twee proftai hen die op de aarde wonen, gepijnigd hadden. En na drie en een halve dag voer een pneuma uit God in hen, en zij gingen op hun voeten staan en grote vrees viel op die hen aanschouwden.

Daaruit blijkt dat er een duidelijk onderscheid werd gemaakt tussen wat een pneuma en wat een profts was.
Uit de hierboven aangehaalde teksten blijkt ook hoe in het begin van de eerste eeuw werd gedacht over de functie van een pneuma in relatie tot een profts: een profeet werd (in de gunstige zin) bezeten of genspireerd door een geest en die geest was de eigenlijke motor achter de profetische gave. Dan wordt de tekst vertrouwt niet iedere geest, maar beproeft de geesten ineens een stuk logischer. Door het beproeven van de inspirerende geest kon de betreffende profeet worden getest. Het is dus niet waarschijnlijk dat beide woorden hetzelfde betekenen, of elkaars betekenis konden aannemen.
Dat Jezus in Joh 16: 7 aangeeft dat hijzelf eerst weg moet gaan voordat de geest kan komen, is niet noodzakelijk in tegenspraak met het gegeven dat diezelfde geest al eerder momenten van actie op aarde heeft beleefd. Het Grieks maakt eenvoudig geen onderscheid tussen een actie die nmalig is en een actie die een zekere regelmaat of voortdurendheid heeft. De tekst kan de Trooster niet tot u komen kan gelezen worden als kan de Trooster niet tot u (plegen te) komen maar evengoed als: kan de Trooster niet (nmalig/de volgende keer) tot u komen. De laatste lezing sluit helemaal niet uit dat de geest eerder of daarvr al incidenteel actief geweest is.

Adib

----------


## adib

Als Malcolm X daar dan aan toevoegt:
*Tot slot een niet onbelangerijk gedeelte van het vers...:
...Die zal Mij verheerlijken; want Hij zal het uit het Mijne nemen, en zal het u verkondigen.... dit zijn de woorden van Jezus, dus hij zal Jezus verheerlijken* 

Dan is het antwoord daarop: er hebben tussen Jezus en Mohammed (vzmh) enkele duizenden mensen rondgelopen die verheerlijkend over hem hebben gesproken, gepreekt en geschreven. Die aanwijzing is dus behoorlijk aspecifiek.

En op de vraag:
*Welke Profeet na Jezus, past beter in deze vers dan de Heilige Profeet Mohammed (saws).....???* 
weet ik toevallig het christelijke antwoord: Geen enkele.
En dat heeft een aantal redenen.
De parakleet werd door de leerlingen na de gebeurtenissen die beschreven zijn in Hand 2: 1-4 gezien als de Heilige Geest, die hen door een vorm van Goddelijke inspiratie op die dag ineens de moed had gegeven om naar buiten te treden en de geestkracht om ten volle te begrijpen waar Jezus prediking nu eigenlijk over ging (zo wordt zal het u verkondigen genterpreteerd). Die rol van verlichting past ook uitstekend bij de rol die de geest in de bijbel heeft. Zoals bijvoorbeeld in Mt 10; 20/Mc 13; 11 waarin Jezus zijn leerlingen geruststelt dat ze zich geen zorgen moeten maken over wat ze moeten zeggen en hoe ze zich moeten verdedigen als ze gevangen gezet worden. Dat wat ze moeten zeggen zal hen ingegeven worden op het moment dat dat nodig is want het is niet u die spreekt, maar de geest van uw vader (to pneuma tou patros) die in u spreekt.
Jezus heeft volgens meerdere bijbelteksten zijn leerlingen gewaarschuwd voor het optreden van valse profeten (Mt 7;15, Mt 7; 22-23, Mt 24; 4-11, Mt 24; 23-26, Mc 13; 5-6, Mc 13; 21-23). Christenen hebben daarna dus nooit meer geloofd in het optreden van een nieuwe profeet, ongeacht hoe positief die ook over Jezus sprak.

Adib

----------


## Soulchild

De profeet Mohamed (vzmh) wordt wel in de bijbel voorspeld, dat is al lang bekend.

----------


## Malcolm_X

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *Als Malcolm X daar dan aan toevoegt:
> Tot slot een niet onbelangerijk gedeelte van het vers...:
> ...Die zal Mij verheerlijken; want Hij zal het uit het Mijne nemen, en zal het u verkondigen.... dit zijn de woorden van Jezus, dus hij zal Jezus verheerlijken 
> 
> Dan is het antwoord daarop: er hebben tussen Jezus en Mohammed (vzmh) enkele duizenden mensen rondgelopen die verheerlijkend over hem hebben gesproken, gepreekt en geschreven. Die aanwijzing is dus behoorlijk aspecifiek.
> 
> 
> En op de vraag:
> ...


ok maar hoeveel waren er die jezus verheerlijkten en daarnaast ook zeiden dat ze een profeet waren, en die ook nog succesvol waren in hun leven..want er staat beschreven in die vers dat hij ze zal leiden tot de gehele waarheid...zowel het wereldlijke als het geestelijke....he???




> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *
> De parakleet werd door de leerlingen na de gebeurtenissen die beschreven zijn in Hand 2: 1-4 gezien als de Heilige Geest, die hen door een vorm van Goddelijke inspiratie op die dag ineens de moed had gegeven om naar buiten te treden en de geestkracht om ten volle te begrijpen waar Jezus prediking nu eigenlijk over ging (zo wordt zal het u verkondigen genterpreteerd). Die rol van verlichting past ook uitstekend bij de rol die de geest in de bijbel heeft. Zoals bijvoorbeeld in Mt 10; 20/Mc 13; 11 waarin Jezus zijn leerlingen geruststelt dat ze zich geen zorgen moeten maken over wat ze moeten zeggen en hoe ze zich moeten verdedigen als ze gevangen gezet worden. Dat wat ze moeten zeggen zal hen ingegeven worden op het moment dat dat nodig is want het is niet u die spreekt, maar de geest van uw vader (to pneuma tou patros) die in u spreekt.
> Jezus heeft volgens meerdere bijbelteksten zijn leerlingen gewaarschuwd voor het optreden van valse profeten (Mt 7;15, Mt 7; 22-23, Mt 24; 4-11, Mt 24; 23-26, Mc 13; 5-6, Mc 13; 21-23). Christenen hebben daarna dus nooit meer geloofd in het optreden van een nieuwe profeet, ongeacht hoe positief die ook over Jezus sprak.
> 
> Adib*


ok even dit over de christenen die beweren dat Mohamed een valse Profeet was...:

_20 Maar de profeet, die hoogmoediglijk zal handelen, sprekende een woord in Mijn Naam, hetwelk Ik hem niet geboden heb te spreken, of die spreken zal in den naam van andere goden, dezelve profeet zal sterven. 
(deut. 18:20)_

Als we gaan kijken naar het leven van de Heilige Profeet Mohammed(saws) dan zul je zien dat hij pas is gestorven op een leeftijd van 63, hij was al 23 jaar Profeet. 23 Jaar heeft hij zitten te verkondigen en gepredikt als Profeet.Waarom heeft God hem dan niet gedood zoals beschreven staat in de Bijbel....als hij een valse profeet was...waarom heeft hij hem niet gedood!!!
Pas toen hij zijn taak volbracht had en de qoraan helemaal geopenbaard was is hij gestorven....
*3. Nu heb Ik uw godsdienst voor u vervolmaakt, Mijn gunst aan u voltooid en de Islam voor u als godsdienst gekozen(surah al maidah)*
Pas nadat deze vers is geopenbaard stierf de Profeet(saws) pas. Toen hij zijn taak heeft volbracht. Waarom doodde God hem dan niet eerder.....

zelf dit vinden we terug in de heilige Qoraan:*
40. Dit is voorzeker de boodschap die een eerwaardige boodschapper heeft gebracht. 
41. Het is geen woord van een dichter; nietig is hetgeen gij gelooft. 
42. Noch is het de uiting van een waarzegger; gering is de lering, die gij er uit trekt. 
43. Het is een Openbaring van de Heer der werelden. 
44. En indien hij enige woorden in Onze naam had uitgedacht, 
45. Dan zouden Wij hem zeker bij de rechter hand hebben gegrepen. 
46. En daarna zijn levensader hebben afgesneden, 
(surah Al-Haaqqah)*

----------


## adib

Je hebt een zeer beknopte wijze van argumenteren, dus (met uw welnemen) vermink ik je tekst even met wat cijfers:

*ok maar hoeveel waren er die jezus verheerlijkten (1) en daarnaast ook zeiden dat ze een profeet waren (3), en die ook nog succesvol waren in hun leven..(2) want er staat beschreven in die vers dat hij ze zal leiden tot de gehele waarheid (4)...zowel het wereldlijke als het geestelijke....he???*

Even puntsgewijs:
1. Dat moeten er ettelijke duizenden zijn geweest. Alleen al de teksten die door vroeg Christelijke predikers (de zogenaamde kerkvaders) zijn geschreven, beslaan (schat ik even) zon 10 meter boekenplank voor de Griekse teksten en nog eens 10 meter voor die in het Latijn.
2. Een fors aandeel daarvan zal wel een redelijk prettig/succesvol/mooi leven hebben geleid (hoe wil je dat meten trouwens?)
3. Geen enkele daarvan heeft ooit beweerd ook profeet te zijn, maar dat staat in de bijbelverzen die we hier bespreken ook niet beschreven als randvoorwaarde voor de parakleet (je neemt hier stiekem aan dat het een profeet moet zijn, terwijl dat nu juist ter discussie stond).
4. de gehele waarheid is een citaat uit het bijbelvers, maar zowel het wereldlijke als het geestelijke is een uitleg van wat die gehele waarheid in zou moeten houden. Nu is er niks op tegen om de gehele waarheid op te delen in twee stukken, maar waarom zou die opdeling alleenzaligmakend zijn?
Bovendien verwachten christenen (en ik denk ook joden) niet dat een openbaring geheel moet zijn in de betekenis van dekt lle aspecten van het leven, hoe triviaal ook. Zij zien dat veel indirecter: door te leven vanuit een openbaring die alleen het geloof beslaat worden allerlei praktische zaken vanzelf geregeld. Daarnaast is voor christenen de intentie waarmee iets gebeurt veel belangrijker dan wt er gebeurt voor de beoordeling van wat juist is. In die zin zouden christenen over de Islam kunnen spreken als een orthopraxie (juiste handelingen) in plaats van een orthodoxie (juiste leer).
Bedenk ook dat het voor christenen niet vanzelf spreekt dat allerlei dagelijkse en praktische zaken (zoals jij noemt: werken, eten, slapen, naar het toilet gaan) een religieuze dimensie zouden kunnen hebben. Voor hen is de gehele waarheid een totaal ander begrip dan een alomvattende manier van leven. Waarheid gaat over de juistheid van beweringen, de juistheid van handelen is iets anders. Dat onderscheid komt rechtstreeks uit het Griekse taalgebied in de eerste eeuw. In het geval van jouw laatste voorbeeld (toilet) zouden ze het zelfs ongepast vinden om aan een religieuze dimensie te denken.

*ok even dit over de christenen die beweren dat Mohammed een valse Profeet was...:*

Hier moet je mee oppassen. Er zijn tegenwoordig nog maar weinig christenen die zullen beweren dat Mohammed (vzmh) een valse profeet is, dat is namelijk in christelijke ogen een nogal zware beschuldiging, zeker in het licht van de positieve pers die Jezus in de H. Quran krijgt. Het vellen van dergelijke oordelen is n van de weinige dingen die voor christenen cht haram zijn (wegens Luc 6; 37)
Voor christenen is het niet noodzakelijk om iemand weg te zetten als valse profeet om de beslissing te kunnen nemen ik geloof er niet in, daar zit een groot grijs gebied tussen.
Ik heb die verzen over valse profeten alleen even aangehaald om te verklaren waarom christenen nooit meer op het idee gekomen zijn om te bedenken: Zou dit soms een profeet zijn?. In zekere zin beschouwen christenen dus Jezus als het zegel der profeten.

_Maar de profeet, die hoogmoediglijk zal handelen, sprekende een woord in Mijn Naam, hetwelk Ik hem niet geboden heb te spreken, of die spreken zal in den naam van andere goden, dezelve profeet zal sterven.
(deut. 18:20)_
*Als we gaan kijken naar het leven van de Heilige Profeet Mohammed(saws) dan zul je zien dat hij pas is gestorven op een leeftijd van 63, hij was al 23 jaar Profeet. 23 Jaar heeft hij zitten te verkondigen en gepredikt als Profeet. Waarom heeft God hem dan niet gedood zoals beschreven staat in de Bijbel....als hij een valse profeet was...waarom heeft hij hem niet gedood!!!*

Hier wreekt zich het feit dat onze verwachtingen van een heilige schrift al zijn gemodelleerd rondom de H. Quran voordat we de bijbel gaan lezen. Wij zijn geneigd om, met de H. Quran en de hadieth in ons achterhoofd, de bijbel veel te letterlijk en nduidig te nemen.
Ik moet hier een onderscheid maken tussen joden en christenen.
Voor (orthodoxe) joden is de door jouw aangehaalde passage uit Deuteronomium geen voorspelling, maar een wet of voorschrift (mitswa) die bepaalt dat in de gemeenschap van Isralieten optredende valse profeten ter dood moeten worden gebracht. Dergelijke voorschriften worden op dezelfde manier geformuleerd voor bijvoorbeeld verkrachters in Deut. 22; 25 en voor dieven in Deut. 24; 7. De voltrekking van het vonnis dient dus door de Isralieten zelf te worden uitgevoerd.
In de christelijke visie is het absoluut niet noodzakelijk om de woorden zal sterven te zien als betrekking hebbend op het lijfelijke sterven van de mens (dat zou ook eigenlijk gek zijn, want alle profeten sterven uiteindelijk ooit, de valse incluis). Sterven wordt in het NT regelmatig gebruikt in overdrachtelijke zin voor het verloren gaan van de ziel (een soort alternatief voor de hel, als ik het goed begrijp).
Zo wordt bijvoorbeeld Joh 11; 26: _en eenieder die leeft en gelooft in mij, zal nooit sterven_ ook genterpreteerd, anders was de dreigende overbevolking ook niet te overzien geweest
Overigens is het voor christenen helemaal geen vreemd idee om juist gn Goddelijk ingrijpen te verwachten, ook niet als dat logisch zou lijken. Waarom greep Hij niet in toen de Tweede Wereldoorlog uitbrak? Is een vraag die hen bijvoorbeeld al 60 jaar bezighoudt. Het meest gehoorde christelijke antwoord is: Omdat wj (mensen) dat hadden moeten doen, het is niet de verantwoordelijkheid van God. (of woorden van gelijke strekking).

Adib

----------


## selima.el.adel

Dit is een reactie van mijn lieve vader (Wim) op deze topic, die hij van mij gekregen had op een discette, ik stuur hem regelmatig discettes als ik iets geschreven heb puur vanwege zijn interesse in wat ik doe als moslima, hij heeft mij verzocht deze reactie die hij mij terug zond op een discette hier te plaatsen.


Commentaar op de uitleg van Deuteronomium 18 : 18


In het stuk Wat zegt de Qoraan en de Islam over Jezus Christus. probeer je aan te tonen dat de voorspelling in Deuteronomium 18 : 18 eerder betrekking heeft op Mohammed dan op Jezus van Nazareth (zoals door het Christendom gesteld wordt).
Laten we eerst de betreffende tekst in zijn context bezien. 
Heel Deuteronomium is een terugblik en een vooruitzicht van Mozes aan het einde van zijn leven. Het zijn nogal wat fragmenten van verschillende aard. Er worden stukjes geschiedenis gegeven en dan weer enkele wettelijke voorschriften afgewisseld door een blik in de toekomst. In hoofdstuk 32 staat dan een lied van Mozes. Vanaf Deut. 32 : 44 lijkt Mozes uitgesproken te zijn en wordt beschreven hoe hij de verschillende stammen zegent. 
Het boek eindigt met een beschrijving van de dood van Mozes.
We moeten daarbij bedenken dat Mozes omstreeks 1300 jaar voor onze jaartelling leefde en dat de eindredactie van het boek Deuteronomium pas veel later heeft plaatsgevonden. In die tussentijd leefden losse uitspraken van Mozes mondeling en op den duur ook schriftelijk in de traditie voort. Het hele boek is dan ook een verzameling van losse stukken, waar de eindredacteur niet geprobeerd heeft er een lopend verhaal van te maken.
Zo gaat het bijv. in hfdst. 17 : 14  20 over de koning, die over het volk Isral zal heersen. Daarna gaat het in hfdst.18 : 1  8 over de positie van de Levieten. Vanaf vers 9 staat dan hoe het volk Isral zich zal hebben te gedragen als het eenmaal in het beloofde land is aangekomen.
Hier volgt nu het betreffende tekstgedeelte van vers 9 tot 22 in de Statenvertaling van 1637:

 9 Wanneer gij komt in het land, dat de HEERE, uw God, u geven zal, zo zult gij niet leren te doen naar de gruwelen van dezelve volken.

10 Onder u zal niet gevonden worden, die zijn zoon of zijn dochter door het vuur doet doorgaan, die met waarzeggerijen omgaat, een guichelaar, of die op vogelgeschrei acht geeft, of tovenaar.

11 Of een bezweerder, die met bezwering omgaat, of die een waarzeggenden geest vraagt, of een duivelskunstenaar, of die de doden vraagt.

12 Want al wie zulks doet, is den HEERE een gruwel; en om dezer gruwelen wil verdrijft hen de HEERE, uw God, voor uw aangezicht, uit de bezitting.

13 Oprecht zult gij zijn met den HEERE, uw God.

14 Want deze volken, die gij zult erven, horen naar guichelaars en waarzeggers; maar u aangaande, de HEERE, uw God, heeft u zulks niet toegelaten.

15 Een Profeet, uit het midden van u, uit uw broederen, als mij, zal u de HEERE, uw God, verwekken; naar Hem zult gij horen;

16 Naar alles, wat gij van den HEERE, uw God, aan Horeb, ten dage der verzameling, geist hebt, zeggende: Ik zal niet 
voortvaren te horen de stem des HEEREN, mijns Gods, en ditzelve grote vuur zal ik niet meer zien, dat ik niet sterve.

17 Toen zeide de HEERE tot mij: Het is goed, wat zij gesproken hebben.

18 Een Profeet zal Ik hun verwekken uit het midden hunner broederen, als u; en Ik zal Mijn woorden in Zijn mond geven, en Hij zal tot hen spreken alles, wat Ik Hem gebieden zal.

19 En het zal geschieden, de man, die niet zal horen naar Mijn woorden, die Hij in Mijn Naam zal spreken, van dien zal Ik het zoeken.

20 Maar de profeet, die hoogmoediglijk zal handelen, sprekende een woord in Mijn Naam, hetwelk Ik hem niet geboden heb te spreken, of die spreken zal in den naam van andere goden, dezelve profeet zal sterven.

21 Zo gij dan in uw hart zoudt mogen zeggen: Hoe zullen wij het woord kennen, dat de HEERE niet gesproken heeft?

22 Wanneer die profeet in den Naam des HEEREN zal hebben gesproken, en dat woord geschiedt niet, en komt niet; dat is het woord, dat de HEERE niet gesproken heeft; door trotsheid heeft die profeet dat gesproken; gij zult voor hem niet vrezen.

Vanaf vers 9 tot 16 spreekt Mozes tot het volk en zegt dan in vers 15:

15 Een Profeet, uit het midden van u, uit uw broederen, als mij, zal u de HEERE, uw God, verwekken; naar Hem zult gij horen;

In deze tekst zitten twee belangrijke elementen: 
Allereerst uit het midden van u, uit uw broederen, de beloofde Profeet komt dus voort uit het op dat moment aangesproken volk Isral en niet uit een ander volk.
Een tweede element als mij, de Profeet zal dus in optreden en functie overeenkomst vertonen met Mozes. Daarbij gaat het natuurlijk niet om allerlei secundaire kenmerken als het hebben van een vader of van kinderen, maar het gaat om kenmerken die het wezen van een Profeet uitmaken, zoals zijn leiderschap en bemiddeling tussen God en het volk.
Vanaf vers 16 geeft Mozes nadere uitleg over het waarom van de toekomstige Profeet. Het volk had bij Horeb de stem van God gehoord bij donder en bliksem en vuur. Het is daar bang van geworden: het zou je dood kunnen betekenen. Het volk heeft gelijk zegt de HERE en daarom zal hij voortaan door de mond van een Profeet tot het volk spreken. Daarop volgen de woorden, die bijna gelijk zijn aan die in vers 15 : uit het midden hunner broederen, als u;
Het is een beetje anders gezegd, maar het kan niet anders bedoeld zijn dan wat ook al in vers 15 bedoeld is nl. dat de Profeet voortkomt uit het volk Isral.
Het doet wat gekunsteld aan om hier te lezen dat de Profeet niet voortkomt uit het volk maar uit de broederen van het volk, dus uit een broedervolk van Isral. Maar stel dat we het wel zo moeten lezen, wat is dan dat bedoelde broedervolk, zijn dat dan de nakomelingen van Ismal, de zoon van Abraham en Hagar (zie Genesis 16)? 
Over Ismal lezen we in Genesis voor het laatst in hfdst 21. Daar wordt in vers 18 beloofd dat hij tot een groot volk gesteld zal worden.
Het bijbelse verhaal gaat verder over Izak de zoon van Abraham en Sara. Die krijgt weer twee zonen: Esau en Jakob (die later de naam Isral krijgt). Hoewel daarna het verhaal over de nakomelingen van Jakob (dus het volk Isral gaat) verdwijnt Esau niet helemaal uit het gezichtsveld. In Deut.2 wordt verhaald dat het volk Isral na vele jaren omgezworven te zijn in de Sina-woestijn zich opmaakt om naar het beloofde land Kanan te gaan. Daarbij moeten ze vredelievend door het land Ser trekken waar de nakomelingen van Esau wonen.

4 En gebied het volk, zeggende: Gij zult doortrekken aan de landpale uwer broederen, de kinderen van Ezau, die in Ser wonen; zij zullen wel voor u vrezen; maar gij zult u zeer wachten.

5 Mengt u niet met hen; want Ik zal u van hun land niet geven, ook niet tot de betreding van een voetzool; want Ik heb Ezau het gebergte Ser ter erfenis gegeven.

Hier worden dus de nakomelingen van Esau en niet die van Ismal als broedervolk aangemerkt. Indien het al zo zou zijn dat in Deut. 18 : 18 niet het volk Isral maar een broedervolk van Isral bedoeld zou zijn, dan komen daarvoor de nakomelingen van Esau voor in aanmerking en niet die van Ismal. Maar we zagen al dat in Deut.18 de Profeet uit het volk Isral zelf zou moeten voortkomen. 

Maar wie bedoelt Mozes dan in Deut. 18 : 15 en 18 met de Profeet? Het gaat er blijkbaar om dat God niet meer rechtstreeks in vuur en vlam tot het volk spreekt, maar door middel van de profeet. Op dat moment is dat Mozes: God spreekt door zijn mond. Maar Mozes heeft ook niet het eeuwige leven en de eindredacteur van het boek Deuteronomium wist dat het einde van Mozes nabij was. Hoe moet het dan verder? Mozes voorspelt hier dat ook na hem God door middel van een profeet tot het volk zou blijven spreken. Als hier bedoeld zou zijn n specifieke figuur, die pas een paar honderd jaar later zou opstaan als de Profeet, dan zou dat betekenen dat in die tussentijd God niet meer zou spreken. Dat kan dus niet de bedoeling zijn en daarom moet naar mijn mening iedere profeet na Mozes die namens God een boodschap overbrengt als de beloofde profeet aangemerkt worden. Maar iedereen kan wel zeggen dat hij namens God spreekt en daarom wordt in de Deut.18 : 20  22 aangegeven waar de ware en de valse profeet aan te herkennen zijn. De eindredacteur van Deuteronomium wist maar al te goed dat er zowel ware als valse profeten op zouden staan.
Neem bijv. de profeet Elia (zie 1 Kon.17 e.v.) Hij is duidelijk een boodschapper van God. Van hem zou je dan ook zeker kunnen zeggen dat ook hij bedoeld is als de door Mozes voorspelde Profeet.
Door het Christendom wordt Jezus aangemerkt als de door Mozes voorspelde Profeet. Is dat terecht?
In Handelingen 3 wordt melding gemaakt van een rede van Petrus, die hij op de eerste Pinksterdag houdt tot het Joodse volk. Daarin zegt hij o.a.:

22 Want Mozes heeft tot de vaderen gezegd: De Heere, uw God, zal u een Profeet verwekken, uit uw broederen, gelijk mij; Dien zult gij horen, in alles, wat Hij tot u spreken zal.

Dat betrekt hij dan op Jezus. Mijns inziens terecht, maar het lijkt me niet juist om te stellen dat alleen Jezus en verder niemand anders door Mozes in Deut.18 als Profeet voorspeld werd.
Kan die voorspelling ook betrekking hebben op Mohammed? Strikt genomen niet omdat de voorspelde profeet uit het volk Isral moet voortkomen. 
Maar vanuit de Moslim-opvatting dat Mohammed boodschapper van God is, vertoont hij wel zeker de kenmerken van de Profeet, die door Mozes bedoeld werd.

Wim krijger

----------


## sjo

Wat een verademing op dit medium Willem.
Het verbaast me dat er zo weinig respons komt.

Mogelijk heeft Mozes andere profeten voorspeld maar dat is niet relevant.
Hier doelde hij op Jezus. "De Profeet" moest noodzakelijk een Jood zijn. (uit uw broederen, zoals je reeds opmerkte)

Mohammed kan allerlei "profetenkenmerken" hebben gehad.
Die kenmerken had Bileam ook.........(!)
Maar de Moslim-opvatting was niet die van Mozes.

groeten
sjo

----------


## tamsrimt

AHUM, maar ik ook even iets zeggen. Ik heb niet alle tekst gelezen wat veel!!
Maar ik wil even iets kwijt aan Maarten 
Een moslim gelooft in alle profeten dus ook in Jezus. En ik wou even zeggen dat sidna Isa ( jezus) niet de zoon van god is. Want Allah is niet geboren en Allah heeft geen kinderen dat staat letterlijk in de koran lamjallid wa lamjoelad
Verder gelooft een moslim zowel in de Tora als de bijbel als de koran. Het probleem met jullie joden en christenen is dat jullie profeet Mohammed ( vrede zij met hem ) niet hebben geaccepteert als een profeet, en de koran niet. En daar hebben jullie een grote fout begaan. WAnt weet het was nog niet klaar op Aarde er moest nog een laatste profeet worden gestuurd, zo gingen christen bijvoorbeeld dronken naar de kerk, dan weet je niet wat je doet. Dat soort dingen, toen kwam de koran om de puntjes op de i te zetten met precieze regels.

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door tamsrimt_ 
> *AHUM, maar ik ook even iets zeggen. Ik heb niet alle tekst gelezen wat veel!!
> Maar ik wil even iets kwijt aan Maarten 
> Een moslim gelooft in alle profeten dus ook in Jezus. En ik wou even zeggen dat sidna Isa ( jezus) niet de zoon van god is. Want Allah is niet geboren en Allah heeft geen kinderen dat staat letterlijk in de koran lamjallid wa lamjoelad
> Verder gelooft een moslim zowel in de Tora als de bijbel als de koran. Het probleem met jullie joden en christenen is dat jullie profeet Mohammed ( vrede zij met hem ) niet hebben geaccepteert als een profeet, en de koran niet. En daar hebben jullie een grote fout begaan. WAnt weet het was nog niet klaar op Aarde er moest nog een laatste profeet worden gestuurd, zo gingen christen bijvoorbeeld dronken naar de kerk, dan weet je niet wat je doet. Dat soort dingen, toen kwam de koran om de puntjes op de i te zetten met precieze regels.*


Het probleem met ons moslims is dat we wel hard roepen ook in de bijbel te geloven, maar dat we er verder nauwelijks tot helemaal niets van af weten.
Het hele basisidee dat aan het christendom ten grondslag ligt, is nu juist dat vooral dronkaards welkom zijn in de kerk. Maar ons geloof in de bijbel bestaat er vooral uit dat we, waar de bijbel ons niet zint, meteen _tahrif_ roepen. Het is lippendienst, niets meer.
Jouw constatering van de noodzaak om de puntjes op de i te zetten is in christelijke ogen nu juist iets waar Isa (vzmh) een einde aan gemaakt heeft. Zijn uitdrukking daarvoor was het uitziften van muggen. Ik weet niet zoveel over het jodendom af, maar ik twijfel er niet aan dat ook joden er vergelijkbare ideen op na houden.
Of we het nu leuk vinden of niet: in de ogen van joden en (vooral) christenen is de Islam een stap terug, juist om de reden die jij aangeeft.

Adib

----------


## sjo

Adib, in het besef van de crux van de leer ben je menige Chisten een straatlengte voor.......

Die vrienden van jou verdienen bewondering voor hun uitleg, en jij voor je begrip en respect.

groeten
sjo

----------


## Maarten

Tamsrimt, bedankt.. (en Adib ook!)

Hoe meer ik me met islam bezig hou, hoe meer christen ik (weer) wordt. Dat is niet beledigend voor de Islam. Het is het besef van de overeenkomsten. Qua uitingsvorm zijn er vooral verschillen, maar in de kern van de inhoud van het geloof vind je de overeenkomsten.
Ik geloof gewoon niet in die scheiding. En als we de boodschap serieus nemen, en als eeuwig beschouwen, dan zullen we allemaal eens heel diep moeten gaan ademhalen, over waar die boodschap nou eigenlijk allemaal over gaat..

Waarschijnlijk blijf ik christelijk. Dat is nu eenmaal mijn referentiekader. Moslims hebben het hunne, mede gevoed door hun eigen cultuur. Daarom heb ik totaal geen neiging om moslims te bekeren. De inhoud is belangrijk, en niet de uiterlijke vorm. Dus ook de godsdienst waar je formeel voor kiest niet. En waar de Koran het geloof noemt, of moslims noemt, daar is altijd inhoud bedoeld, en niet een formele keuze voor Islam. En ik heb echt innerlijk vrede met die visie.

Een formeel verschil is de vraag of Jezus al dan niet de zoon van God is. Doe er vooral niet te moeilijk over. Ik weet dat de Koran Christus als profeet noemt, en zegt dat hij niet de zoon van God is. Dat is een groot verschil. Maar we praten hier over zeer metafysische zaken, en daar moet je niet al te plastisch mee om gaan. Ik noem maar wat:
Best mogelijk, dat hetgeen wat moslims bij de Kaaba ervaren, in het christendom de heilige geest is, of de alomtegenwoordigheid van Christus! 
Ik zeg niet dat het zo is, maar sluit het vooral niet uit.. De enige manier om er achter te komen, is door je met respect met de inhoud van de dingen te kijken, en je geloof te verdiepen. Dat is de weg. Dat levert je waarheid en inzichten op, dingen die niemand je kan vertellen. Verder zijn we allemaal te klein om te bepalen welke godsdienst de beste is.

Maar redeneringen, dat God geen man was, en dus geen zoon kon hebben, dat zijn oppervlakkige benaderingen.. Geen Christen ziet God als een biologische vader. God is nu eenmaal geen mens.

Er heeft bij christenen nooit een gewoonte bestaan om dronken naar de kerk te gaan. Dat is in het christendom al net zo haram als in de islam. Maar alcoholisten zullen er altijd wel geweest zijn.. En elke cultuur heeft de neiging die mensen uit te sluiten. Ze stinken en zijn vervelend.
Maar zoals Adib zegt: Christus liet net zien dat die mensen er bij horen. En hoeren ook! Iedereen is mens, en hoort er bij, dat is de kern.

Ik zag er eens een mooi voorbeeld van. Ik zat eens bij een oosterse sekte. Daar zat een vent bij, met zijn poten op tafel, en altijd een fles bier te zuipen. En dat tolereerden ze daar. En dat vond ik mooi Maar na 4 maanden kreeg die vent de geest, en hield op met zuipen en spuiten. Hij werd daar zelfs een soort voorganger, en had bijzonder veel te vertellen.
Ik voelde me diep beledigt. Ik was toch beter geweest dan hij? Nou, blijkbaar niet. Dat was een aardig lesje in oordelen.. 
En een aardig lesje in de vruchten van tolerantie! En de acceptatie van die dronkaard in het begin, staat me veel meer aan, dan al die geveinsde vroomheid van christenen en moslims in kerk en moskee.

Adib legt de vinger precies op de zere plek. Voor christenen is de islam inderdaad een stap terug. Christus is voor (vele) christenen inderdaad degene, die alle voorschriften en precieze onderscheidingen ondergeschikt maakte aan de hoofdzaak van de boodschap. Voor christenen voerde hij de medemenselijkheid in. (waarmee ik nog niet zeg dat christenen medemenselijker dan moslims zijn.)

Maar is de Islam werkelijk een stap terug? Ik zou het zo nooit zeggen. Wel meen ik, dat christendom de islam een paar stappen vooruit is. Dat komt vooral door het betere ontwikkelings- en opleidingspeil hier, en de grote zuivering van rotzooi in de afgelopen 50 jaar. Wetenschap, secularisatie en vrijheid van meningsuiting deden een heleboel. Er is een grote invloed geweest op redeneringen, interpretaties, methoden enz.. Weliswaar verlieten veel mensen de kerk, maar anderzijds heeft er toch ook een grote verdieping plaatsgevonden, en vooral ook een goede verwerkelijking van veel bestaande normen.

Maar de leer van de islam zelf?? Is dt een stap terug?? Nou, de Islamitische cultren bevatten wel degelijk achterlijke elementen, maar van de leer zelf kun je dat als christen niet zo zeggen. Persoonlijk geloof ik, dat er met verstandige interpretaties heel wat van te maken is. De Bijbel is ook zeker geen perfect boek nee.. Beide godsdiensten hebben idioten n grote geesten opgeleverd. Beiden hebben een groot conservatisme en fundamentalisme gekend.
In beide godsdiensten moet er goed naar de vernieuwers geluisterd worden. Dat zijn meestal de mensen, die naar eer en geweten, en vaak met gevaar voor eigen leven, de vervuiling en de achterlijkheid weten aan te wijzen.

En Adib heeft alweer gelijk: Moslims weten niet veel van christendom. Zij weten wat de Koran er over zegt, maar dat zegt niet veel over huidige christenen. En ook niet over hoe christenen de leer begrijpen. Nou leeft er nog heel wat onzin in christendom, maar leeft er af en toe ook een heel goed begrip van de leer. Moslims weten maar weinig van dat goede en slechte. Hun kritiek doet me af en toe heel middeleeuws aan. Daar zit echt veel kolder bij. Moslims zouden wat beter moeten kijken, net zoals Nederlanders veel beter naar islam moeten gaan kijken. Ik denk dat er heel wat aansluiting mogelijk is. 

Neem mij. Als ik hoor dat iemand moslim is, dan vind ik dat op de eerste plaats leuk! Krijg ik een goed gevoel bij. Daar zit hoop in. Blijkbaar vinden die mensen moraal belangrijk. Nou, dat is heel (oud) Nederlands. Wel moet er een hoop gevochten gaan worden over dat stomme conservatisme, maar ook daar is niks mis mee. En zeker niet alle moslims zijn stomme conservatieven. En praten over geloof is toch leuk? (nuttig, noodzakelijk enz..) 
We mogen ons gelukkig prijzen, dat we in relatieve luxe leven, en ruimte hebben voor die dingen. Het verkrijgen van eenheid is een echte uitdaging. Wie weet begrijpen we dan allemaal nog eens echt wat van die leer, haha

----------


## Amellady

Zucht. Maarten, Maarten, Maarten, wat moest je nou met je leven als maroc.nl niet bestond?

Hey maar waarom steeds die lange lappen? 

groetjes van Amal  :nl:

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Amellady_ 
> *Zucht. Maarten, Maarten, Maarten, wat moest je nou met je leven als maroc.nl niet bestond?
> Hey maar waarom steeds die lange lappen? 
> *


YES, I bloody Know! Altijd te lang. Niet vanwege de inhoud, maar het vraagt teveel aandacht.
Zeker voor hier...

Verder doe ik 101 dingen, en heb nog 1001 plannen. Ik heb maroc.nl niet nodig om van de straat te blijven.. Hier schrijven, dat is bijkomen van de rest.. 
Zal me proberen te beteren... Ben aan het oefenen met one-line scheldpartijen.. Gaat niks boven harmonie met de rest, nietwaar?
hihi.. Groet!..

PS dit topic is toch al dood, omdat het openingsstuk weg is.

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Maarten_
> *Adib legt de vinger precies op de zere plek. Voor christenen is de islam inderdaad een stap terug. Christus is voor (vele) christenen inderdaad degene, die alle voorschriften en precieze onderscheidingen ondergeschikt maakte aan de hoofdzaak van de boodschap. Voor christenen voerde hij de medemenselijkheid in. (waarmee ik nog niet zeg dat christenen medemenselijker dan moslims zijn.)
> Maar is de Islam werkelijk een stap terug? Ik zou het zo nooit zeggen.*


Ik ook niet trouwens! Echt niet! Heus!
(ik ben gisteren teruggekomen van vakantie en hoor van vrienden allerlei woeste verhalen over doodsbedreigingen aan een Somalische critica van de Islam, dus ik roep het maar voor de zekerheid)
Neem van mij aan dat een aanzienlijk deel van de moslims (zo niet in de wereld, maar toch zeker in Nederland) net zo goed heeft begrepen wat Sjo de crux van de leer van het christendom noemt; zonder dat ten volle te beseffen trouwens.
Ze weten alleen op de n of andere manier niet zoveel lawaai te genereren, maar ze zjn er wel.

Adib

----------


## Maarten

Ze zijn er zeker!
Bedankt Adib!
Misschien vind je het volgende aardig. Ik schreef het onder het "nieuws van de dag" onder de inzending "angst voor islam".
Het kreeg daar bijval en ik plaats het hier ook even... Zo maar.. Groet!
------------------------

Een saai verhaal, maar misschien toch de bottom-line:

Nederlanders moeten leren, dat Islam gewoon een geloofsstroming is, en zeer verwant aan Christendom. Als grove regel kun je ze met gereformeerden vergelijken. Dat is natuurlijk maar half waar, maar als uitgangspunt voor nadere beeldvorming is dat zeker niet slecht. Dat bevrijdt ons meteen van de woedende kromzwaardigen enz.. En net als in christendom zijn er tal van stromingen en opvattingen..
En met onze christelijke traditie zouden we de moslims dus juist moeten verwelkomen. Islam kent vele van dezelfde leerstukken, en is in de kern net zo goed gericht op vrede, en op overgave aan God.. Islam is vooral een spiegel voor onze eigen godsdienst. Maar juist het anders zijn van Islam vraagt in de eerste plaats om respect daar voor. Van daar uit kunnen we wat van hen leren, en kunnen zij van ons iets leren.

Moslims moeten leren, dat de geschiedenis van Islam, net als die van Christendom, enorme puinbakken bevat. 
Hoe lager het ontwikkelingspeil en de algemene kennis, hoe groter die puinbak. 
Nederlanders moeten daar bij kritiek rekening mee houden, en ook aan de geschiedenis van het christendom denken. Maar Moslims moeten ophouden met alle kritiek afhouden, onder verwijzen naar de vreselijke christelijke geschiedenis, want de hunne is echt niet veel beter.

Moslims vergelijken Islam en het westen ook te vaak, door de theorie van de Islam te leggen naast de praktijk van het westen. Dit is gewoon PR. Ze dienen theorie met theorie, en praktijk met praktijk te vergelijken. Bedenk maar dat Balkenende met zijn normen en waarden net zo goed protesteert tegen het westen. In feite doet elke partij dat, en elke religieuze stroming doet dat. Denk ook niet, dat de samenleving in Den Haag gemaakt wordt. Christenen, humanisten en politici zijn net zo goed als moslims idealisten, die een betere wereld, en een oplossing voor de vele problemen willen. En hun normen en waarden bevatten vooral overeenkomsten.

Toch is er wel grond voor islamofobie. Christenen weten vanuit hun geschiedenis donders goed hoe slechte interpretaties van de leerstukken, en scheve machtsverhoudingen kunnen leiden tot allerlei verontreiniging in de godsdienst en in het sociale leven: onderdrukking, onnadenkendheid, bijgeloof, onrechtvaardigheid, intolerantie door onbegrip, slechte oplossingen, slechte antwoorden, enz. 
Vooral in de afgelopen 50 jaar hebben christenen een grote strijd gevoerd tegen die verontreiniging. Velen zijn geoefend in die strijd. En er heeft zeker een grote bevrijding plaats gevonden.`En de gevoeligheid voor misstanden in godsdiensten is nog steeds groot.

In Islam kom je gewoon dezelfde verontreinigingen tegen. Moslims krijgen dus regelmatig de wind van voren. Helaas vaak erg hard en ongenuanceerd, en vaak zonder al teveel kennis van zaken. Een enkele groepsverkrachting of een eerwraak kan al landelijk een heksenjacht-sfeer ontketenen.. En allochtonen waren veelal al de underdog... En machteloosheid is al een groot gegeven bij hen.. En Islam is vaak ook nog de strohalm van de eigen identiteit.. Kortom, ze zijn ontzettend afhoudend naar kritiek, en erg snel beledigd zodra de kritiek een millimeter te ver gaat. En eenheid en verzet lijken momenteel veel belangrijker dan discussie en waarheid.
En dat botst weer tegen de kritische geest in Nederland, met name ook m.b.t. de godsdienst
De kritische geest in de godsdienst lijkt niet bepaald populair bij de moslims, en dat zal nog wel even duren.. Reden voor Islamofobie? Minstens een beetje ja. Maar ze hebben wel tijd nodig. 

De oplossing zal wel van de gewone mensen komen. Integratie is gewoon niet te stuiten. Elke nieuwe generatie zal verder gentegreerd zijn

Erg leuk vond ik de Integratieshow op BNN, compleet met integratiewedstrijd tussen Surinamers en Antillianen.. Er bleek daar bijvoorbeeld, dat er in Nederland meer fietsen gejat dan gekocht werden. Een onderdeel van de Test van Aanpassing aan de Nederlandse normen en waarden, was dus de snelheid, waarmee de deelnemers met zaag en tang een fiets konden jatten! Dit soort humor viel bij alle autochtonen en allochtonen rg in de smaak! 
Ook onzinnig, maar daarom erg leuk, was de vaardigheid om mee te kunnen zingen (karaoke) met manuela, of het een of andere Hazes-lied, waar je inderdaad van zou verwachten, dat geen enkele allochtoon dat ooit uit zijn strot zou knnen en wllen krijgen! Hard gelach dus. Er zat zelfs een erge goeie bij.. 
Nou nog een Nederlandse, die Oem Kalsum gaat doen Minstens entje..

----------


## adib

Maarten, een korte inzending!
Op schrijfcursus geweest?
Ga zo door!

Adib

----------

